# Trad Tie Swap Box



## AlanC

I noticed over at SF that some guys had put together a tie swap box to send around. I thought it might work well over here as well as something fun to do.

The idea would be to start a box of a selection of good quality ties. Each recipient could use the ties for a week or so as a fun way to add some variety. If a particular tie or two struck your fancy you could keep it/them while adding a tie(s) of equal or greater value before sending it on.

This would also be a great way for newbies to be exposed to some ties they haven't seen before. For it to work we probably need a mix of veterans with overstuffed tie wardrobes and newbies on the hunt. It would work on the honor system, of course.

I would be glad to get things started.

Anyone interested?


----------



## CMDC

Good idea. I'd be up for it. I was planning a tie cull this weekend, hopefully, so I should have plenty to add.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm in. I have hundreds of ties and not enough days in the year to wear them all.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Just a thought, but it'd be fun to throw in ties from local retailers both defunct and funct.

It would almost track the progress of the box, so you'd have Talbot ties from Jack Henry, Britches and the English shop etc etc.


----------



## AncientMadder

I'd love to be in on this as well. I am one of the 15 participating in the tie swap on the Other Forum, but I'd be even more excited for this swap.


----------



## straw sandals

This sounds like fun! Count me in.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yup, I say.


----------



## ballmouse

Sounds fun. I've got a couple ties to swap as well, so count me in.


----------



## Trip English

I'm in, but I'm also in the same boat as Patrick. There should be a some ground rules so that we don't wind up shipping a 45lb. box around. I could easily add 30 ties and not feel a thing, but that's probably not what we're looking for!

What say you all?


----------



## jimskelton1

I would like to participate as well.


----------



## Trip English

We should probably disguise the box as pornography so my wife doesn't suspect I'm acquiring more clothing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jonathanbaron

I'd like to participate. Based on the amount of interest, I wonder if multiple boxes would be appropriate.


----------



## TommyDawg

Count me in please. Great idea!

Tom D.


----------



## TommyDawg

Oh, hope guys throw in some bow ties too.


----------



## AlanC

This is sounding good. How about we get things started with:

AlanC --> CMDC --> Patrick --> Trip

That should get the box well seeded with ties. As it's making the rounds we can work up a list of others in some sort of rough geographic order.


----------



## Trip English

Sounds good to me. Should I furnish Patrick with my details or is there a master list?


----------



## HalfLegend

I love this idea! I'd like to join as a newbie who has a limited supply but would love to swap what I have. And hopefully through this we can all get some benefit!


----------



## Bricktop

Trip English said:


> We should probably disguise the box as pornography so my wife doesn't suspect I'm acquiring more clothing. :icon_smile_big:


As long as it's not an Amazon box, I am safe. I'd like in.


----------



## mhj

Count me in.


----------



## DFPyne

This could be fun. Perhaps since there is so much interest we could run a couple categorized boxes, such as a repp tie box and a club tie box, etc.


----------



## caravan70

I'm up for it... I could use a push towards finally culling the tie stash.


----------



## Trip English

DFPyne said:


> This could be fun. Perhaps since there is so much interest we could run a couple categorized boxes, such as a repp tie box and a club tie box, etc.


This is not a bad idea, but we don't want to create a mountain of shipping costs for folks. We should also figure out a way to catalog the ties so if they make more than a round or two they go to goodwill to keep weight and mass down.


----------



## HalfLegend

caravan70 said:


> I'm up for it... I could use a push towards finally culling the tie stash.


+1 I think if we create a separate thread or something we can have everyone pic/post what they found in their box and if a tie is in the box for over 2 months or something a willing member could go swap it out at Goodwill or something? The logistics of this are a bit tricky.


----------



## Trip English

Let's also not over-think it. If Alan can get the box off soon I should have it within another week or so and we'll see how much bounty we're dealing with.


----------



## Hardiw1

I'm in as well. Great idea.


----------



## AlanC

I'll get the box in the mail by Tuesday.


----------



## The Rambler

I'd be pleased to contribute, too.


----------



## Trip English

How exciting. I'm already setting aside ties.


----------



## Wisco

If you're still taking additions, I'm in as well. I recently sorted and thinned my tie collection and have plenty to add to the pot.


----------



## AlanC

A possibility could be to start with one box then split into two if we have enough ties/enough demand.

Some proposed rules:


No ties made in China
No ties wider than 3.5"
Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself


----------



## Hardiw1

Just throwing ideas against the wall here... Could we set a total number limit, and any over that number be donated. Most passed ties? Not sure how to keep up with that though.

Maybe a sticker/tag and each time it's passed add a number?


----------



## Orgetorix

I'll play, whenever we get to Round 2.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> A possibility could be to start with one box then split into two if we have enough ties/enough demand.
> 
> Some proposed rules:
> 
> 
> No ties made in China
> No ties wider than 3.5"
> Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
> Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
> Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself


Should be a total limit to the box, right?


----------



## swb120

Any possibility of posting pics of ties to be contributed/swapped, and trading via photos? I certainly have a lot to trade!


----------



## srivats

Wonderful idea. I'm in as well.


----------



## Clay J

I have a lot of ties I would be willing to part with or trade. Great idea!


----------



## AlanC

The tie box has shipped to CMDC. From there it will go to Patrick then to Trip in a New England swing.

Those in this thread who have expressed a desire to participate are below. I count 21 beyond the original 4. I think it makes sense to structure things somewhat geographically, which will speed things up considerably. I know that works against some of the geographic outliers.

However, we may be able to split into two boxes when we get to Trip. If so, my suggestion would be to keep one close to Trip and work out, the other could be sent to someone far away and work back in. Eventually both boxes could go to everyone. 


Thom Browne's Schooldays
Ancient Madder
Straw Sandals New Haven, CT
32rollandrock Springfield, IL
ballmouse New York
jimskelton1 Northfield, OH
jonathanbaron Lexington, MA
TommyDawg Pepperell, MA
HalfLegend Ohio
Bricktop Red Bank, NJ
mhj Cleveland, OH
DFPyne Washington, DC
Taken Aback (?) NY, NY
caravan70 Albany, NY
Hardiw1 Cullman, AL
The Rambler Malvern, PA
Wisco Madison, WI
Orgetorix Louisville, KY
swb120 Pittsburgh, PA
srivats Austin, TX
Clay J Cincinnati, OH


----------



## CMDC

I'll have a quick turnaround to get this thing moving and building momentum. I've got a few ties from local DC places that I'm throwing in the pot along with a mixture of Brooks, PRL, and others.


----------



## ballmouse

AlanC said:


> The tie box has shipped to CMDC. From there it will go to Patrick then to Trip in a New England swing.
> 
> Those in this thread who have expressed a desire to participate are below. I count 21 beyond the original 4. I think it makes sense to structure things somewhat geographically, which will speed things up considerably. I know that works against some of the geographic outliers.
> 
> However, we may be able to split into two boxes when we get to Trip. If so, my suggestion would be to keep one close to Trip and work out, the other could be sent to someone far away and work back in. Eventually both boxes could go to everyone.
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays
> Ancient Madder
> Straw Sandals New Haven, CT
> 32rollandrock Springfield, IL
> ballmouse New York
> jimskelton1 Northfield, OH
> jonathanbaron Lexington, MA
> TommyDawg Pepperell, MA
> HalfLegend Ohio
> Bricktop Red Bank, NJ
> mhj Cleveland, OH
> DFPyne Washington, DC
> Taken Aback (?) NY, NY
> caravan70 Albany, NY
> Hardiw1 Cullman, AL
> The Rambler Malvern, PA
> Wisco Madison, WI
> Orgetorix Louisville, KY
> swb120 Pittsburgh, PA
> srivats Austin, TX
> Clay J Cincinnati, OH


Not sure if this is necessary, but I'm in NYC/Manhattan so I can pick up/deliver the box without shipping to anyone also located in the city.


----------



## AncientMadder

I'm located in Utah.

Thanks, AlanC, for organizing this. The proposed rules look good to me. Should we set a limit of maximum number of ties to contribute? I expect members will be very generous, and soon the box could grow heavy and more difficult to ship. A limit could prevent this potential problem. Also, I think a focus on quality over quantity would be appreciated by all.

Perhaps a limit of 3 or 4 ties contributed would help? And maybe, while we're at it, a limit of 1 or 2 ties removed?

Then again, if we do split one box into two eventually, high volume won't be a problem.


----------



## AlanC

^I would like to get some newbies involved who are actually in need of ties. I figure they can be allowed to take a couple of extra if they need/want to.


----------



## CMDC

^I agree. I'm going to put a bunch in with the hope that people take them.


----------



## Trip English

We're expecting that between the four initial stops the boxes will be pretty full. I'll be splitting the boxes in two and sending them on a northeast route and a rest-of-tradsville route. I'm sure that we won't need to stick rigorously to the one-in-one-out rule. If the box were to swing by some younger, newer members looking to build a wardrobe I wouldn't mind if they took a few and only put one in. I think the most important thing is to maintain the quality of what goes in the box. We're not looking to save a trip to the thrift store, but to trade some great, but unused ties.


----------



## jamesensor

I'll join the second leg if the box keeps moving - plenty of trad ties I'd be willing to swap in.


----------



## TommyDawg

Alan, thanks so much for organizing this. And thanks to all for such good interest. Looking forward to it!
Tom


----------



## Taken Aback

AlanC said:


> Taken Aback (?) NY, NY


Thanks for including me. It was wise to question my status, as I remain indecisive.

The question for me, is whether or not I would make use of the selection as much as the next person in the stated time frame. I don't necessarily wear a tie everyday. Being on the fence as I am, I'd defer to another Manhattanite wanting my spot on this tour.

Still, it's enticing. It would also be amusing if a tie, or ties, were radio tagged. Much like the migration of whales, we could track them to their feeding grounds. 

Speaking of whales, I have several ribbon bel....nah.


----------



## CMDC

The tie box has arrived at its first stop. Alan has really outdone himself with his contribution. A nice collection of the iconic names and local haberdasheries. I'm going to be displaying one of the contributions tomorrow and will be making my additions and sending it on.


----------



## Clay J

Is there a time limit for time with box, and do we have multiple boxes moving around yet?


----------



## straw sandals

I'm pretty gosh darn excited to be third on this list. I'll go home this evening and see if I have anything interesting to contribute. Would it be in poor taste to include a club tie, or would you gentlemen enjoy that sort of thing?


----------



## Patrick06790

I have the box. A very eclectic selection, but nothing I wouldn't wear. Kept two and added six, including a tie from a defunct men's shop around here. Next stop Greenwich.


----------



## AlanC

^Show us what you're keeping, Patrick. I'm glad to hear it's moving along.


----------



## Trip English

So the train will be leaving the station on Monday, so whoever's at the top of the list, please PM me your contact info. You'll be on your own as the parcel moves from trad to trad so maybe take the time to find your place on the list and PM the gentleman ahead of you with your details so things can move along swiftly. 

Certainly this thread would be a great place to post the booty as you pluck from the box.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Just saw this thread, so if there's a list being maintained, I'd love to be on it. I'm in the same boat with hundreds of ties I'll never get around to wearing (old 80/20 rule).


----------



## swb120

I'm on the list (my real name is Scott, by the way), but if this is split between an East Coast box & a places west box, I'm w/the East Coast contingent, and can receive it any time. I certainly have a lot of ties to add to the box!


----------



## Trip English

Patrick reports the box is pretty full and it will only get fuller, so I'll probably divide it into two routes. I should have it in hand Saturday so I'll post the two routes once I look over things. Of course the better ties will remain on the East coast as is appropriate (-;


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^Show us what you're keeping, Patrick. I'm glad to hear it's moving along.


I kept an unlined regimental and a Brooks bow. I put in two Brooks bows, a wool plaid, a cotton madras, a sort of shot silk deal and a seersuckery thing.


----------



## CMDC

For those of you scoring from home or wanting to compile a trad tie migration pattern, the bow is from Alan, the regimental is from me.


----------



## jonathanbaron

My wife is going to think I'm insane when this box shows up.


----------



## wacolo

Would love to get in the loop. How does one get added to the list?


----------



## Hardiw1

jonathanbaron said:


> My wife is going to think I'm insane when this box shows up.


Haha, same here!


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> Patrick reports the box is pretty full and it will only get fuller, so I'll probably divide it into two routes. I should have it in hand Saturday so I'll post the two routes once I look over things. Of course the better ties will remain on the East coast as is appropriate (-;


That's a good idea, Trip, splitting the box. I expect to add at least 5 or 6, and take out one, and I think others will, too.


----------



## spielerman

wacolo said:


> Would love to get in the loop. How does one get added to the list?


 Me too! Love to hop on the list and get the train to Boise...


----------



## Trip English

I suppose it may be a good idea, with many of us elder statesmen seeding the box, to put the givers next in line. The way I assume this will work is that many of us practiced trads will add many more than we take, but I'd like to think that toward the end we'll have some deserving newbs who can take more than they give.

In the below list, I've bolded those that I _assume_ (just kind of based on no real information) are going to be giving in greater proportion than taking. If I'm wrong on either count, please let me know and I'll plan the two routes with the givers up front. Don't be bashful if you're starting out as we can put you further down the list so there's a greater bounty when you arrive.

Thom Browne's Schooldays
Ancient Madder
Straw Sandals New Haven, CT
*32rollandrock Springfield, IL*
ballmouse New York
jimskelton1 Northfield, OH
jonathanbaron Lexington, MA
TommyDawg Pepperell, MA
HalfLegend Ohio
Bricktop Red Bank, NJ
mhj Cleveland, OH
*DFPyne Washington, DC
Taken Aback (?) NY, NY*
caravan70 Albany, NY
Hardiw1 Cullman, AL
*The Rambler Malvern, PA*
Wisco Madison, WI
*Orgetorix Louisville, KY*
swb120 Pittsburgh, PA
srivats Austin, TX
Clay J Cincinnati, OH
Wacolo, TN


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Edit:

Feel free to bump me down to the bottom as I gather some more nice ties.

Also, that way we can space out the replenishers.


----------



## Trip English

Sounds good to me.


----------



## AncientMadder

I plan to contribute more and take just one or two. I have a couple BB bow ties set aside, a BB silk knit, an Andover Shop repp, and a few surprises. But since I'm further west (Utah), it wouldn't make geographic sense for me to get the box in the early stages.


----------



## Trip English

You'll be a replenisher then!


----------



## swb120

I have a great number to donate to the newbies (I could easily and painlessly add 5-10); will likely only take one or two, if there are any good 3.5" emblematics. So feel free to put me on the early recipient list, as well (I'm in Pittsburgh).


----------



## ballmouse

Trip English said:


> Don't be bashful if you're starting out as we can put you further down the list so there's a greater bounty when you arrive.


In that case, you can move me down a bit.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'd love to get in on this at some point, if possible.


----------



## Jovan

Yes, this sounds fun. Though I probably don't have as great a tie collection as some...


----------



## closerlook

Hey guys, can I get in?


----------



## straw sandals

Hi all, am I next? If so, who needs my address?


----------



## Clay J

I'm looking mainly for Bowties, but I have many many unworn with tags BB ties from the 60's to add to the boxes.


----------



## spielerman

Trip English said:


> I suppose it may be a good idea, with many of us elder statesmen seeding the box, to put the givers next in line. The way I assume this will work is that many of us practiced trads will add many more than we take, but I'd like to think that toward the end we'll have some deserving newbs who can take more than they give.
> 
> In the below list, I've bolded those that I _assume_ (just kind of based on no real information) are going to be giving in greater proportion than taking. If I'm wrong on either count, please let me know and I'll plan the two routes with the givers up front. Don't be bashful if you're starting out as we can put you further down the list so there's a greater bounty when you arrive.
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays
> Ancient Madder
> Straw Sandals New Haven, CT
> *32rollandrock Springfield, IL*
> ballmouse New York
> jimskelton1 Northfield, OH
> jonathanbaron Lexington, MA
> TommyDawg Pepperell, MA
> HalfLegend Ohio
> Bricktop Red Bank, NJ
> mhj Cleveland, OH
> *DFPyne Washington, DC
> Taken Aback (?) NY, NY*
> caravan70 Albany, NY
> Hardiw1 Cullman, AL
> *The Rambler Malvern, PA*
> Wisco Madison, WI
> *Orgetorix Louisville, KY*
> swb120 Pittsburgh, PA
> srivats Austin, TX
> Clay J Cincinnati, OH
> Wacolo, TN


Spielerman Boise, ID

Trying to add myself to the list, if possible... PLEASE..


----------



## Trip English

Alright gents, the parcel is in hand and tomorrow will be split in two and begin the voyage across this great nation. 

I will be placing a route in each box by username and posting both routes here. It will be your responsibility to communicate with one another to keep it moving.

I need cities from Thom Browne's Schooldays, Ancient Madder, ballmouse, Wacolo, HalfLegend and anyone else who wants to be added to the list. 

Please try and get this info posted asap.

The box(es) look fantastic. There are going to be some lucky trads over the coming weeks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

ArtVandalay -Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## Trip English

*THE ROUTES!*

Ok, everyone, including Art, who's responded and provided a city & state are on the routes. If I don't have both a city and state, you won't be shown on the routes, but just get the info to me and I'll add you and update this post.

The Eastern Route
Caravan70
TommyDawg
jonathanbaron
Straw Sandals
Taken Aback
Brick Top
The Rambler
DFPyne
jamesensor

The Mid-Western Route
Wisco
32rollandrock
mhj
jimskelton1
swb120
ClayJ
ArtVandalay
Orgetorix
Hardiw1
srivats
speilerman

LET THE GREAT EXPERIMENT BEGIN!


----------



## Jovan

Since srivats is in my town, maybe I can add some ties to the box through him? If he doesn't mind, of course.


----------



## Trip English

I'm sure that's fine if you two want to work it out. And aren't you in Florida? I have srivats as being in Austin TX


----------



## Wisco

Trip,

I'll be a donor more than a recipient from the Trad box. I already have a couple of reps, emblematics and a new BB bow tie I'm never gonna wear ready to donate to the cause.

Wisco



Trip English said:


> I suppose it may be a good idea, with many of us elder statesmen seeding the box, to put the givers next in line. The way I assume this will work is that many of us practiced trads will add many more than we take, but I'd like to think that toward the end we'll have some deserving newbs who can take more than they give.
> 
> In the below list, I've bolded those that I _assume_ (just kind of based on no real information) are going to be giving in greater proportion than taking. If I'm wrong on either count, please let me know and I'll plan the two routes with the givers up front. Don't be bashful if you're starting out as we can put you further down the list so there's a greater bounty when you arrive.
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays
> Ancient Madder
> Straw Sandals New Haven, CT
> *32rollandrock Springfield, IL*
> ballmouse New York
> jimskelton1 Northfield, OH
> jonathanbaron Lexington, MA
> TommyDawg Pepperell, MA
> HalfLegend Ohio
> Bricktop Red Bank, NJ
> mhj Cleveland, OH
> *DFPyne Washington, DC
> Taken Aback (?) NY, NY*
> caravan70 Albany, NY
> Hardiw1 Cullman, AL
> *The Rambler Malvern, PA*
> Wisco Madison, WI
> *Orgetorix Louisville, KY*
> swb120 Pittsburgh, PA
> srivats Austin, TX
> Clay J Cincinnati, OH
> Wacolo, TN


----------



## Trip English

That sounds good. The point was made that the box will need replenishing on the way, so I did a straight geographic route in each case.


----------



## dkoernert

I would love to get in on this if i still can. I am in Newport News, Virginia


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I'm sure that's fine if you two want to work it out. And aren't you in Florida? I have srivats as being in Austin TX


Last time I checked he was in Gainesville (and I met up with him once) but I'll check with him.


----------



## wacolo

I am in Chattanooga TN. Will be glad to pm the full address when necessary.


----------



## Trip English

Apparently I can't update the original route post any more, so here's the updated route. This is everyone who asked to join and provided a city and state. The boxes leave today. Thanks to Alan, CMDC, and Patrick and to everyone else who will participate. This should be fun!

The Eastern Route
Caravan70
TommyDawg
jonathanbaron
Straw Sandals
Taken Aback
Brick Top
The Rambler
DFPyne
jamesensor
dkoernert

The Mid-Western Route
Wisco
32rollandrock
mhj
jimskelton1
swb120
ClayJ
ArtVandalay
Orgetorix
Wacolo
Hardiw1
srivats
speilerman

FURTHER INSTRUCTIONS - Just to clarify, the lists above are the actual order that the parcels should proceed along the routes. So if you'd all kindly provide your details to the person in front of you we can keep the parcels moving along.

Thanks!


----------



## ballmouse

Can I be added to the end of the eastern route? I posted on the 1st page.


----------



## Trip English

Only if you tell us where you are. I need a city to place you in the route. You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## AncientMadder

Hi Trip,

I think I've fallen off your latest list because you didn't know my location. I'm located in Utah, if you wouldn't mind adding me back please. Thanks!


----------



## dkoernert

Someone load that east coast box up with bow ties!


----------



## AlanC

A big thanks to Trip who has ended up with the heavy lifting with this project.


----------



## Trip English

It's been my pleasure to help get this going. Here's the most recent list. I think this should be the final list for this run. I have no doubt we'll be sending around a second route in a matter of weeks. There should only be 2-3 days post time between the stops so it's possible to run these routes comfortably within a month's time if everyone's ready to quickly turn the box around to the next stop.

The Eastern Route
Caravan70
TommyDawg
jonathanbaron
Straw Sandals
Brick Top
The Rambler
DFPyne
jamesensor
dkoernert

The Mid-Western Route
Wisco
32rollandrock
mhj
jimskelton1
swb120
ClayJ
ArtVandalay
Orgetorix
Wacolo
Hardiw1
Brozek
srivats
speilerman


----------



## Hardiw1

Sounds great, where is the mid western box located now, or has it not started its journey yet?


----------



## Trip English

Both boxes are either en route to or are arriving at their first stops.


----------



## caravan70

Received a box from Trip that I'm planning to open this evening. I'll be sure to augment the selection considerably before it goes out again tomorrow.  Thanks, Trip, and to all concerned... this should be a great process as it goes forward.


----------



## Wisco

The Midwest Trad tie box arrived today. I'm taking a wonderful green emblematic with white ducks.



I am adding 5 to the box. Next stop, Illinois.

Pardon the color balance from the fluorescent lights in the kitchen. From L to R:

LE emblematic. Dark red with gray stripe and ducks
Cable Car Shop rep. Burnt orange with dark green stripes
BB foulard with paisley pattern
Polo foulard, red ground
Polo cotton Madras tie (not shown)


----------



## AncientMadder

Nice additions, Wisco! I like the Cable Car Clothiers tie especially.

Whoever is nearest to Salt Lake City, Utah: could you please remember me when the tie box gets to you? I was on earlier versions of the list but am not on Trip's latest lists. I have some nice ties set aside to replenish the box with.


----------



## dkoernert

Where is the right coast box now?


----------



## Jovan

Too late to add my name now, but I hope you guys have fun with this. I look forward to seeing a good variety of ties on WAYWT.


----------



## caravan70

dkoernert said:


> Where is the right coast box now?


It's here, ready to be mailed. I added seven ties... pictures are forthcoming when I take them off the SD card. I've not yet received a response to the PM I sent TommyDawg (next in the queue, I think) asking for his address. Can anyone help, or indicate whether I should simply go further down the list?


----------



## Trip English

As one of the council of tie-box elders if you don't have a response, send it out tomorrow. We can always catch him next round. 

I think the key to maximum enjoyment is to keep things going.


----------



## AlanC

Yes, just move to the next name. He can squeeze in down the list.


----------



## dkoernert

I hate to lose out on an opportunity like this, but it turns out I am going to be gone at the end of november and most of december, so its probably best i am removed from the east coast list this time around.


----------



## Trip English

No worries. I think from the feedback I've seen both on the thread and through PMs that this is going to become a permanent feature of our little community. It seems to be going smoothly so far. 

I would urge folks as the box passes through their hands to post some photos of what you got. I'm finding that I'm eager to see who takes which of the ties I put in!


----------



## andcounting

Does this thing have a manifest destiny to move west? Denver, CO here.


----------



## caravan70

Address mystery solved... the East Coast box goes out to TommyDawg today. Thanks, Trip and AlanC, for your responses!


----------



## TommyDawg

caravan70 said:


> Address mystery solved... the East Coast box goes out to TommyDawg today. Thanks, Trip and AlanC, for your responses!


I was out traveling a day or two and missed it. Actually, I didnt realize the order had changed from before. Thanks for waiting. Looking forward to it!
Tom


----------



## brantley11

I am a deep south trad here in Mississippi. Could I please be added to the list?


----------



## 32rollandrock

The box has arrived and, my, what a treasure trove. A question regarding rules.

As I recall, only silk ties are allowed. Does this apply to emblematics, which often contain some polyester? I ask because I have one or two (well, maybe 26) that I think would be appreciated but either state there is some polyester or are silent on the issue. If the deciding factor is, would you wear it, the call is easy, but I don't want to run afoul.

I am also presuming that the box that came is the box that must be sent out. I ask because it is about full. I could substitute a larger box, but I think the size of this one is just right. Mrs. 32 will be disappointed--she was hoping for a giant tie dump ("Honey, Hoarders The Tie Episode called again...").


----------



## mhj

32rollandrock said:


> The box has arrived and, my, what a treasure trove. A question regarding rules.
> 
> As I recall, only silk ties are allowed. Does this apply to emblematics, which often contain some polyester? I ask because I have one or two (well, maybe 26) that I think would be appreciated but either state there is some polyester or are silent on the issue. If the deciding factor is, would you wear it, the call is easy, but I don't want to run afoul.
> 
> I am also presuming that the box that came is the box that must be sent out. I ask because it is about full. I could substitute a larger box, but I think the size of this one is just right. Mrs. 32 will be disappointed--she was hoping for a giant tie dump ("Honey, Hoarders The Tie Episode called again...").


I say go ahead and load up the box with them and I'll gladly purge any illegal emblematics before it gets to the others. :smile:


----------



## Trip English

Throw 'em in.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks. Wearing one of the new arrivals today. This is awesome. Christmas is going to be a let down.



Trip English said:


> Throw 'em in.


----------



## AlanC

It sounds like the the box overfloweth. Newbies who need ties shouldn't hesitate to take several ties for themselves or simply shipping the box will become cost prohibitive.


----------



## Hardiw1

AlanC said:


> It sounds like the the box overfloweth. Newbies who need ties shouldn't hesitate to take several ties for themselves or simply shipping the box will become cost prohibitive.


I'm trying to establish a tie collection, so I will probably take 2-3 more than I add, though the ones I do add will be nice quality ties.


----------



## Trip English

Take half a dozen. The box was practically full when I sent it on its way. It could stand to shed a few pounds, especially for a good cause.


----------



## Patrick06790

Take them, that's the whole point. Well, and a way for people like me to shed a few.


----------



## AlanC

We need more pics of the ties y'all are taking.


----------



## Hardiw1

Any updates on the boxes?


----------



## mhj

Hardiw1 said:


> Any updates on the boxes?


32rockandroll PM'ed me on Saturday for my address so I hope to receive it before the holiday. This is the Midwest box.

What are the rules about adding Tie Bar ties?


----------



## AlanC

^ I've no experience with them, but just follow the rules of natural fibers (with judicious exception for emblematics), nothing made in China and nothing wider than 3.5".


----------



## Hardiw1

mhj said:


> 32rockandroll PM'ed me on Saturday for my address so I hope to receive it before the holiday. This is the Midwest box.
> 
> What are the rules about adding Tie Bar ties?


That's the box I was wondering about, thanks for the update.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sorry for the tardiness--I should've been better organized and sent it out last week, but it's in the mail now. Pictures TK of what I took and what I gave...



Hardiw1 said:


> That's the box I was wondering about, thanks for the update.


----------



## TommyDawg

Right coast box has checked in and out of sleepy Pepperell MA. I got to meet fellow member Jonathan this morning! Alway nice to put a face with the name. For the ties, I took 3 and put in 5. It was still nice and full. Enjoy!
Tom


----------



## WRMS

*Tie swap box*

I'd love to get in on this at some point.

Mark McCormick
Stevenson, Washington 98648


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, here's what I took:












Here's what I left:












The nitty gritty:

I took a BB bow (which has started to fray after just one wear!), the pink BB printed with whimsical rhino and fish (I'm a sucker for animal-motif ties) and the RL in multi-colored tartan pattern. I left a nautical flag emblematic by none other than Chris Craft (don't laugh, it feels like pure silk, very thick and makes a gorgeous knot), a holy-cow emblematic from O'Connell's, a BB jockey stripe in fall colors and an early-days seersucker bow, pre-label (but it is authentic, ask Ellie) from the Cordial Churchman. Remember: If you take a bow, you must leave a bow.

Some thoughts:

Overall, I was much impressed by the ties that came my way. It was tough to pick out the ones that I sent along--I tend to hoard ties to the point where I doubt I have worn one out of ten that I own. Each one I sent, however, I would not hesitate to wear myself. That said...

At least two of the ties in the box I would not have bothered buying for 99 cents--or any price--at the thrift store. One was at least an inch wide of the 3.5 rule; another was a sad imitation of rep in a (gasp) Dacron blend. In retrospect, I should have culled these and made a bad-tie-meets-Weber-kettle video, and I would encourage future recepients of The Box to do this. I suspect, hope, that these clunkers were left by folks with thin collections. If that's the case, don't leave any, just take a couple-three and send the box along. The culprits might well have made innocent mistakes.

The box is stuffed now--I would have been happy to have contributed a half dozen, had there been room. This brings me back to Alan's point: I think it's really important for folks to take pictures of what they take and what they contribute. It's not a matter of being the tie police, it's a matter, more than anything, of building buzz. If you're in doubt of what's appropriate, PM someone you trust and ask what they think. So far as I'm concerned, if you take four and leave none, that's cool, so long as it's documented. If there is any criticism of what I did, please let me know, preferably via PM.

All in all, this has been big fun, and I can't wait for the box to come my way again.


----------



## Jack1425

Just managed to read through the thread and cannot believe I passed it over when catching up!! I have a very limited tie collection but would love to participate.. Please add me if you will, when appropriate..


----------



## swb120

I'm looking forward to the mid-west box making it's way to Pittsburgh soon!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Better hope it doesn't go to TonyLumpkin first. You know what happens when he gets first crack.



swb120 said:


> I'm looking forward to the mid-west box making it's way to Pittsburgh soon!


----------



## swb120

HA! How right you are, 32!

tonyl (aka Mike) has been quiet lately...he hasn't been posting very often lately, nor have I seen him around town.



32rollandrock said:


> Better hope it doesn't go to TonyLumpkin first. You know what happens when he gets first crack.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hmm. Your arch thrifting rival has disappeared, eh? You have a history of cyber-screaming at him. How soon will it be before the detectives come knocking at your door?



swb120 said:


> HA! How right you are, 32!
> 
> tonyl (aka Mike) has been quiet lately...he hasn't been posting very often lately, nor have I seen him around town.


----------



## Clay J

Where is the box now? Also who is before me so that I can send them my address?


----------



## jonathanbaron

After picking up the Eastern Route box from TommyDawg in person (so nice to meet a forum member in person), I've put the box in the mail to Straw Sandals. Here is what I took, mostly blues. I love the onions: 

And here is what I put back in - a Brooks Brothers tie I thrifted and a number of bow ties from a lot on ebay:



I hope the rest of the eastern routers find something great in there!


----------



## mhj

The midwest box just arrived in Cleveland. I hope to spend some time tonight and tomorrow going over it and get it out by Friday. It's going to be tough choosing, there are some beauties in there.


----------



## Hardiw1

These were the final routes.



Trip English said:


> It's been my pleasure to help get this going. Here's the most recent list. I think this should be the final list for this run. I have no doubt we'll be sending around a second route in a matter of weeks. There should only be 2-3 days post time between the stops so it's possible to run these routes comfortably within a month's time if everyone's ready to quickly turn the box around to the next stop.
> 
> The Eastern Route
> Caravan70
> TommyDawg
> jonathanbaron
> Straw Sandals
> Brick Top
> The Rambler
> DFPyne
> jamesensor
> dkoernert
> 
> The Mid-Western Route
> Wisco
> 32rollandrock
> mhj
> jimskelton1
> swb120
> ClayJ
> ArtVandalay
> Orgetorix
> Wacolo
> Hardiw1
> Brozek
> srivats
> speilerman


----------



## andcounting

Manifest destiny Manifest destiny! Go west trad box - there's gold in them hills!


----------



## mhj

I had time last night to make my selections, here are the three ties that I am taking:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

A solid navy Burberry, a navy emblemtic and the red O'Connell holy cow tie from 32.

I am adding these:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

A red and navy regimental stripe, a vintage BB madder (?) that I just picked up on eBay but didn't work out for me and a narrow Atkinsons Irish Poplin.

I PM'ed jimskelton1 last night for his address but haven't heard back from him yet. Does the Council of Elders think I should give him some slack since he may be out of town for the holiday or go on to the next name on the list?


----------



## AlanC

^In light of the holiday, I'd give him another day or so. I think if it goes out Monday you're doing okay.


----------



## swb120

MHJ - If jimskelton1 doesn't reply, just send it down the turnpike to Pittsburgh (I'm next on the list). I can't believe I missed a "Holy Cow" emblematic!


----------



## tonylumpkin

32rollandrock said:


> Better hope it doesn't go to TonyLumpkin first. You know what happens when he gets first crack.





swb120 said:


> HA! How right you are, 32!
> 
> tonyl (aka Mike) has been quiet lately...he hasn't been posting very often lately, nor have I seen him around town.





32rollandrock said:


> Hmm. Your arch thrifting rival has disappeared, eh? You have a history of cyber-screaming at him. How soon will it be before the detectives come knocking at your door?


Don't let your guard down. I'm still here. I've had some nice finds lately, but all in the non-trad vein. You guys haven't gotten into NWT Etro jackets, have you?

BTW, How do I get into the trad tie trading box rotation?


----------



## 32rollandrock

He lives!!!

I suspect you've gone beyond us. BTW, the litigation bag you sold me that ended up in my lawyer's possession is much loved. Saw him the other day and raved about the luck it has given.



tonylumpkin said:


> Don't let your guard down. I'm still here. I've had some nice finds lately, but all in the non-trad vein. You guys haven't gotten into NWT Etro jackets, have you?
> 
> BTW, How do I get into the trad tie trading box rotation?


----------



## Trip English

I'm happy to see my emblematics going to good homes! I buy just about every one I see, but have no way to wear them all! I'll be putting more in the next round.


----------



## swb120

I don't want to compromise the integrity of the tie box route, but tonylumpkin is in Pgh and it would be easy for him and me to meet and me to give the box to him. I'm sure that he, as I, will be adding more than taking, so it would likely benefit those below me on the list, espec. the newbies trying to build their collections. Just a thought...


----------



## Orgetorix

I say do in-person handoffs whenever possible, even if it means going out of order. Cuts down on shipping charges.


----------



## Trip English

And I dare say fosters camaraderie. Go ahead and hand off in person.


----------



## jonathanbaron

Perhaps once the eastern route box is finished it should circle through the midwestern route and the midwestern box should make the eastern circuit.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Orgetorix said:


> I say do in-person handoffs whenever possible, even if it means going out of order. Cuts down on shipping charges.





Trip English said:


> And I dare say fosters camaraderie. Go ahead and hand off in person.


Bricktop and I have tentatively discussed meeting when the box reaches him; I'm in his neighborhood 5 days a week, and we can put the shipping money towards whiskey.


----------



## straw sandals

I just got the box tonight. I'm sad that I missed an onion tie, as I'm a Bermuda "onion". *sigh* Still, there are a bunch of lovely summer raw silks that I'm thinking of taking, and I've set aside a bunch of nice ties that should be interesting! I'll post soon...


----------



## 32rollandrock

An excellent idea.



jonathanbaron said:


> Perhaps once the eastern route box is finished it should circle through the midwestern route and the midwestern box should make the eastern circuit.


----------



## AncientMadder

Hardiw1 said:


> These were the final routes.





Trip English said:


> It's been my pleasure to help get this going. Here's the most recent list. I think this should be the final list for this run. I have no doubt we'll be sending around a second route in a matter of weeks. There should only be 2-3 days post time between the stops so it's possible to run these routes comfortably within a month's time if everyone's ready to quickly turn the box around to the next stop.
> 
> The Eastern Route
> Caravan70
> TommyDawg
> jonathanbaron
> Straw Sandals
> Brick Top
> The Rambler
> DFPyne
> jamesensor
> dkoernert
> 
> The Mid-Western Route
> Wisco
> 32rollandrock
> mhj
> jimskelton1
> swb120
> ClayJ
> ArtVandalay
> Orgetorix
> Wacolo
> Hardiw1
> Brozek
> srivats
> speilerman
> *AncientMadder*


Edited to include me at the end of the mid-western route. I was in on the first page of this thread but disappeared from later lists. I'm in Salt Lake City, Utah, so I think I belong at the end of the list, but please correct me someone if you are farther west than me.

I have some great ties and bow ties set aside to contribute and can replenish the mid-western box before it gets sent back east.


----------



## mhj

No word from Mr. Skelton so the midwest box is going out to swb120 tonight.


----------



## spielerman

AncientMadder said:


> Edited to include me at the end of the mid-western route. I was in on the first page of this thread but disappeared from later lists. I'm in Salt Lake City, Utah, so I think I belong at the end of the list, but please correct me someone if you are farther west than me.
> 
> I have some great ties and bow ties set aside to contribute and can replenish the mid-western box before it gets sent back east.


I'm in Boise, and right above you... there is a typo on my user name, but it should be Spielerman... PM me your contact information and make sure you get it after me.

 Originally Posted by *Trip English* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1250844#post1250844
_It's been my pleasure to help get this going. Here's the most recent list. I think this should be the final list for this run. I have no doubt we'll be sending around a second route in a matter of weeks. There should only be 2-3 days post time between the stops so it's possible to run these routes comfortably within a month's time if everyone's ready to quickly turn the box around to the next stop.

The Eastern Route
Caravan70
TommyDawg
jonathanbaron
Straw Sandals
Brick Top
The Rambler
DFPyne
jamesensor
dkoernert

The Mid-Western Route
Wisco
32rollandrock
mhj
jimskelton1
swb120
ClayJ
ArtVandalay
Orgetorix
Wacolo
Hardiw1
Brozek
srivats
spielerman
*AncientMadder*_


----------



## anonymouz

Wow - I would love to get it on this. My collection is miniscule but I could probably swap out 1 or 2. Next round, maybe?


----------



## bizzle

Is there a Western Circuit for those of us out in California?


----------



## Jack1425

I'm excited to see a fair representation of bow ties in the boxes.. Cannot wait for round two!


----------



## andcounting

bizzle said:


> Is there a Western Circuit for those of us out in California?


Haven't you seen my constant calls for manifest destiny of the swap box? I'm in CO, so en route for you my friend.


----------



## bizzle

andcounting said:


> Haven't you seen my constant calls for manifest destiny of the swap box? I'm in CO, so en route for you my friend.


That sounds great! I don't think I have a single suitable tie that I could put into the box (or so my gf has informed me) which is what led me to this thread.


----------



## andcounting

bizzle said:


> That sounds great! I don't think I have a single suitable tie that I could put into the box (or so my gf has informed me) which is what led me to this thread.


Don't make 'em think the west is dry! Don't listen Trip, oh patriarch of ties! I've got enough knits, black label BB's and repps to earn my stripes (3 bar stripes of course).

If being a trad tie hoarder were like being a millionaire rapper, I'd have a gold ceiling.

Send it west and you'll see. Any other frontiersmen out there who can rep the repp?


----------



## AlanC

The box is meant to help out those who are in need of ties. By all accounts the box is well stuffed.


----------



## andcounting

AlanC said:


> The box is meant to help out those who are in need of ties. By all accounts the box is well stuffed.


Right. And I want to contribute. Looks like our friend in CA could use the help.


----------



## swb120

The midwest tie box has been received by me in Pittsburgh today. Lots of great thinner ties for some of you skinny young Turks. I will be taking one and adding several. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hardiw1

swb120 said:


> The midwest tie box has been received by me in Pittsburgh today. Lots of great thinner ties for some of you skinny young Turks. I will be taking one and adding several. Will post pics tomorrow.


No pics?


----------



## ballmouse

AncientMadder said:


> Edited to include me at the end of the mid-western route. I was in on the first page of this thread but disappeared from later lists.


I too was on the first page but forgotten on the later lists. I'm in NYC so I guess I'd be in the Eastern route. Would it be possible to get the box before it's shipped over to the west (assuming that's what'll happen)?


----------



## caravan70

If there's another go-round of the Eastern box I'd certainly be willing to wander down to NYC on the Lakeshore Limited and meet up with tristate Andy-ites and swap ties that way (though we'd probably have to bring a bigger box and send a lot more ties along). I ended up contributing seven ties - BB, a few local men's stores (1888 Shops, that sort of thing), and a couple of other repps, and grabbing two, one a repp Cape Cod Neckwear and the other a foulard Thomas Pink that I thought would go perfectly in terms of texture with an old Hector Powe suit I've been trying out. I'll try to get some pictures of my pickups out soon, as promised. This is a great experiment, really, in community and trust... I'm glad to see it's working out so well. Thanks to all involved for the opportunity to be part of the experience.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Don't forget the pictures, campers.


----------



## HalfLegend

I too think I got dropped off the MidWest list :icon_pale:, I'm located in Southern Ohio (Dayton), could someone add me back?

Thanks guys! This is such a great idea.


----------



## Trip English

To all those who claimed to have been dropped - Please watch this thread in the future if you wish to participate. There was a period where we were verifying cities in order to plan the routes. Anyone who maintained radio silence during that period was not included even if they had thrown their name in the ring early on. 

We will be publishing everything we learned with the first go round once the boxes return to Alan, but if you wish to participate in round two and beyond, you need to watch the thread for information. 

Thanks,

Trip


----------



## The Rambler

The suspense is just about unbearable. I signed on because I thought Alan had come up with a cool idea, and it seemed like a good way to donate some ties to the younger guys (they collect, they weigh on the conscience) but now I can barely wait to get my hands on those babies.


----------



## Trip English

Just imagine the suspense if someone would post so much as a cell-phone pic!

HINT HINT


----------



## ArtVandalay

Photos should be a requirement next time...



Trip English said:


> Just imagine the suspense if someone would post so much as a cell-phone pic!
> 
> HINT HINT


----------



## bizzle

Just some food for thought:

Those of us who haven't a single worthwhile tie can glean some important information from pictures. Some ties that have been chosen, added, and even removed because they aren't something that should be worn are all important information for someone like myself who has no idea what would be a suitable tie or not.

At the very minimum, I can ask my partner her opinion of ties that are posted so that I can try and get a sense of what would be something that is decent enough to pick up at a thrift store. That's what I've been doing with the pictures posted so far (and listened to the one she pointed out she'd like to see on me if it's still in the box when/if it arrives).

To give you a sense of where I am on the scale of knowledge, I have used the same "tie" for the past probably ten or fifteen years. Someone, I don't remember who, tied it for me when I first bought it and I just slipped the knot up or down in order to take the whole assembly off me or put it on. Even if I had a tie worth wearing or giving to someone, it's ruined by now.

Anyway, just something to consider in terms of the function of posting pictures and who that might help in a real-world, practical way.


----------



## Trip English

Bad ties are like pornography. You know them when you see them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pornography, done properly, doesn't make me want to throw up. Bad ties are another matter...



Trip English said:


> Bad ties are like pornography. You know them when you see them.


----------



## swb120

Here's the mid-west box. All ties are 3-3 3/8 wide. It will be handed off to tonylumpkin tomorrow, after I have a chance to add more to the box, and then will continue on the posted route.


----------



## Jovan

bizzle said:


> Just some food for thought:
> 
> Those of us who haven't a single worthwhile tie can glean some important information from pictures. Some ties that have been chosen, added, and even removed because they aren't something that should be worn are all important information for someone like myself who has no idea what would be a suitable tie or not.
> 
> At the very minimum, I can ask my partner her opinion of ties that are posted so that I can try and get a sense of what would be something that is decent enough to pick up at a thrift store. That's what I've been doing with the pictures posted so far (and listened to the one she pointed out she'd like to see on me if it's still in the box when/if it arrives).
> 
> To give you a sense of where I am on the scale of knowledge, I have used the same "tie" for the past probably ten or fifteen years. Someone, I don't remember who, tied it for me when I first bought it and I just slipped the knot up or down in order to take the whole assembly off me or put it on. Even if I had a tie worth wearing or giving to someone, it's ruined by now.
> 
> Anyway, just something to consider in terms of the function of posting pictures and who that might help in a real-world, practical way.


Always untie your tie at the end of a day, by doing the same steps in reverse. (NEVER just pull the small end out of the knot.) Learn to tie a four-in-hand knot and start from there.



Trip English said:


> Bad ties are like pornography. You know them when you see them.


+1



32rollandrock said:


> Pornography, done properly, doesn't make me want to throw up. Bad ties are another matter...


:biggrin2:


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> The suspense is just about unbearable. I signed on because I thought Alan had come up with a cool idea, and it seemed like a good way to donate some ties to the younger guys (they collect, they weigh on the conscience) but now I can barely wait to get my hands on those babies.


This seems like a good thing. Pros like Rambler being excited about it and swapping out is good for him, but probably even better for those who have much less down the line. I think there's a good solidarity in that. Really, it has to go between those who are more the hobbyist then back to the needy to keep it vibrant. Its a good sensation Rambler. Ties, I'm still talking ties.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

The tie box left New Haven this Monday. I included a bunch of interesting ties that weren't getting much wear, including one from J Press. I figured that I needed to represent New Haven a little bit, right? Also, I removed one tie with a large pull in the silk. This was fun!


----------



## swb120

Took one tie (photo on left), added a bunch (photo on right). Off to tonylumpkin.


----------



## Hardiw1

swb120 said:


> Took one tie (photo on left), added a bunch (photo on right). Off to tonylumpkin.


Pics make it much more fun, when I get a hold of it I might have to replace the box, because I'm going to tear into it like a kid into a nintendo on Christmas. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Hardiw1

^


----------



## CMDC

I'm pretty sure the one you're taking is from Wm Fox in DC, correct? One of my additions.



swb120 said:


> Took one tie (photo on left), added a bunch (photo on right). Off to tonylumpkin.


----------



## swb120

CMDC said:


> I'm pretty sure the one you're taking is from Wm Fox in DC, correct? One of my additions.


Yes, it is! Thank you - it's lovely.

I added a # of different styles and widths, as the box's contents were pretty heavy on vintage dark, thin rep ties. I hope that a young Turk building his collection will be well served by such a variety.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sure you meant well, but I believe that there are width restrictions in play here--see below.

I think that there is also a no-synthetics statute, which can be bent when emblematics are involved.

Carry on.



AlanC said:


> A possibility could be to start with one box then split into two if we have enough ties/enough demand.
> 
> Some proposed rules:
> 
> No ties made in China
> No ties wider than 3.5"
> Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
> Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
> Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself


----------



## swb120

32rollandrock said:


> ^^Sure you meant well, but I believe that there are width restrictions in play here--see below.


Hmm...I have abided by all of the rules, save the "not wider than 3.5"" rule. I should think that 3.75" ties would be acceptable, as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I personally wouldn't object. And you've got a great track record here, taste-wise.



swb120 said:


> Hmm...I have abided by all of the rules, save the "not wider than 3.5"" rule. I should think that 3.75" ties would be acceptable, as well.


----------



## AlanC

It makes me nervous when this thread falls to Page 2.


----------



## Trip English

My trick knee is acting up.


----------



## Hardiw1

I've been lurking around here hoping for updates..... Few and far between.


----------



## Clay J

I am supposed to be after swb120; hope to see it so the midwest box can keep moving.


----------



## andcounting

Hardiw1 said:


> nintendo on Christmas.


Trad.


----------



## Taken Aback

swb120 said:


>


This just jogged a childhood memory: looking at a box of ribbon candy and having to decide which one to pick.

Finally, I know why I have this compulsion to lick my ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Uh, keep the ties you lick in your closet, thanks.



Taken Aback said:


> This just jogged a childhood memory: looking at a box of ribbon candy and having to decide which one to pick.
> 
> Finally, I know why I have this compulsion to lick my ties.


----------



## swb120

After a bit of a delay in coordinating schedules, the Midwest boxed was passed off to Tonylumpkin today; he told me he will send it to the next recipient in the next day or two, at the latest. Clay - I'll forward Tonyl your mailing address.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ No worries and glad it's moving again, but for the future should we say that if a face-to-face meetup can't be worked out within 3-4 days, the current holder should just ship it on to the next person in line?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Any word on current place of east coast box?


----------



## tonylumpkin

A tough week at work slowed my pick-up from swb120, but I got them yesterday and took these...










...added these...










...and now off to the post office.


----------



## Clay J

I have the box, and will be handing it off shortly.


----------



## Hardiw1

This is becoming frustrating with the lack of pictures of taken and added ties, as well as lack of updates. I don't see the box continuing later rounds this way.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just got the box here in Cincy just before the holiday. Ties have been taken and added, pictures to come this evening. Box is heading out to Orgetorix in Louisville today..
Anyone else with pictures to add?


----------



## ArtVandalay

The midwest Trad Tie Box is on its way to Louisville to visit Orgetorix after making the rounds in Cincinnati this past week.

The box was overflowing when it arrived. Plenty of nice ties to choose from, although there were quite a few that the box could probably do without (several 4" wide ties of questionable tradliness were mixed in.) Should we be culling the box of these ties when we get it? What do the powers-that-be say?
Unfortunately, there weren't any bowties remaining by the time it reached me. I left the four ties on the left, including the brown/blue/gold bow. Remember, take a bow, leave a bow.


----------



## Bricktop

I currently have the box, but with the holidays, I haven't had the time to go through what I am taking or putting in it.
I'll make an effort to get it out in the next few days. Apologies to those who are waiting on me.

PM sent to The Rambler who's on deck.


----------



## Trip English

I just assumed the boxes were lost to history.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Any chance I could still get on the midwest circuit?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Look to TOF for a cautionary tale. The box there fell apart due, apparently, to avarice and selfishness.

It is very disappointing to hear that there are no bow ties left. C'mon, guys, the rules were clear: Take a bow, leave a bow. Four-inch-wide ties were also not supposed to happen. And that photos are few and far between is also disappointing.

I don't mean to whine, but I felt that I gave at least as much as I got, which is fine to a point. But not when no one is posting photos. Not when bows disappear and are not replaced. Not when the box goes AWOL.

Please, the collective everyone, prove me wrong about what's happening here and start posting photos and otherwise pay attention to the very few rules that we started out with. In short, be a gentleman. It's fine if you're a beginner and take three and leave nothing, but it's not OK if you do that and post nothing. That, to put it delicately, makes you a freakin' tie thief, at least in my book.

Sorry to get worked up about this, but it's been building for awhile...


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ I was part of the swap on TOF that fell apart. Pics at every stop is essential, we learned over there. And promptness in shipping is key to maintaining the excitement.


----------



## Orgetorix

I will be posting pics and shipping promptly when I get it in the next day or two. I have a few bows I can contribute to help restock that selection. And, unless someone strongly objects, I may take the liberty of culling a few if there are any egregiously non-trad or just-plain-ugly four inchers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

^Please cull. 

With the new year on the horizon we can resolve to stay focused, post photos and ship quickly.


----------



## Trip English

Show no mercy, Org.


----------



## Bricktop

I'll cull and throw a few bows in also. I am not super techy but I will also try to post pictures.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm after brick, and I'll throw in a bunch of bows as well. Pleased that they are in demand.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My heart is warmed and my spirits high.


----------



## Jack1425

32.. Keep the faith, as I must till added to the East Coast route! Bow ties save lives!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't know about that, but they definitely get you laid. At least, that's what Mrs. 32 says...



Jack1425 said:


> 32.. Keep the faith, as I must till added to the East Coast route! Bow ties save lives!


----------



## Jack1425

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know about that, but they definitely get you laid. At least, that's what Mrs. 32 says...


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Brooksfan

Orgetorix said:


> I I may take the liberty of culling a few if there are any egregiously non-trad or just-plain-ugly four inchers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a devotee of the 4" tie, if there are any usable Brooks 4" ties that notwithstanding the girth you consider traditional let me know and I might be able to buy them. I have divested all my <4" ties over the past several years and since there appear to be precious few new offerings until the pendulum swings back to wider (not likely anytime soon) I will have to go with what I have and scout the secondary market.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Midwest box arrived today and will ship out to wacolo tomorrow.

It had 36 ties and 1 bow when I got it. I trashed 4 that were damaged, culled 8 that were too wide and will send them to Brooksfan, kept 4 plus one bow, and added 5 plus 5 bows. I think that makes 25 and 5 going to wacolo, so it's thinned out a little.

Added:










Kept for myself:










Remember, take a bow, add a bow, unless you don't have any to add. And please, noobs, feel free to take liberally to jump start your tie collection.


----------



## Bricktop

I have processed the box now. Sorry no pix.

I only took one tie - a blue, green and white striped number from the 346 line.
I added 5 of mine and a bow, and folded everything back up nicely.
It'll ship on to The Rambler Tuesday next.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't mean to be a you-know-what about this, but why no pix? Thanks.



Bricktop said:


> I have processed the box now. Sorry no pix.
> 
> I only took one tie - a blue, green and white striped number from the 346 line.
> I added 5 of mine and a bow, and folded everything back up nicely.
> It'll ship on to The Rambler Tuesday next.


----------



## Trip English

I'd like to make everyone aware as we approach the end of round one -

Pictures *WILL* be a non-negotiable requirement going forward.

Participating in the swap is a luxury and the minimum requirement is that basic rules are followed and that pictures are posted with descriptions. This thread fell off the first page twice that I can recall. It should be among the most active on this forum.

If posting pictures is not within your scope of computer skills we'll ask that you kindly refrain from participating. Of course many of us, including myself, would be willing to help out with a tutorial and I'm almost certain that such a thing exists on several other threads.

We'll be issuing another "master post" when we start prepping for Round 2, but it bears mentioning early and often.


----------



## Bricktop

It's one of those things I should learn to do. I feel shame. I'll add it to the list of resolutions for 2012.


----------



## Bricktop

After the telling off from 32 and Trip, I opened the box and took a picture. Photobucket makes the process easy.
My take was the left one - the others are my donation. Off to you today Rambler.


----------



## swb120

Orgetorix said:


> The Midwest box arrived today and will ship out to wacolo tomorrow. Kept for myself:


Orgetorix - I'm glad to see that you could use three of my additions (the three on the right)! I especially love the red striped wool one from Kountz & Rider...it needed a skinnier Trad to wear it, however. Enjoy!


----------



## wacolo

We should REALLY do this more often.:smile: I taketh these................


And giveth these............


The box should be on the way to Hardiw tomorrow.


----------



## The Rambler

The Eastern box made its way here today. Seemed a little light on bows, so I added 8 , pictured, and a couple straight ties. Took the pictured wool tie, plus an orange Brooks emblematic. Lots of pretty wide ties in the box at this point, I just left em in. I'll try to get the box off tomorrow.


----------



## CMDC

I can't wait for round 2 to start.


----------



## Trip English

It looks like we could potentially be wrapped within the next 1-2 weeks if things keep moving swiftly. The council of elders will convene and issue an updated post re-iterating the rules and then open up enrollment and plan new routes. Glad to see that we've collectively gotten back on the horse and gotten our camera-obscuras harnessed to the inter-tubes.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Those are some good looking bows that The Rambler added. Darn the luck!
Looking forward to the east coast box making the midwest route.


----------



## Hardiw1

wacolo said:


> The box should be on the way to Hardiw tomorrow.


Looking forward to receiving it, I'll get it out to the next person the following day after receipt. Pics coming when it gets here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

What I was thinking...



ArtVandalay said:


> Those are some good looking bows that The Rambler added. Darn the luck!
> Looking forward to the east coast box making the midwest route.


----------



## Trip English

Perhaps some sort of vegas style shuffle is in order so there's no box envy.


----------



## De Razor

Any thoughts on an international box?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shipping could get expensive.



De Razor said:


> Any thoughts on an international box?


----------



## Jovan

Not that I've participated in this thing so far, but just my thoughts: If anything it should be kept to a certain area of the world, like Europe, Asia, or New Zealand/Australia.


----------



## andcounting

Not until it at least fulfills it's manifest destiny to the western US.


----------



## jamesensor

My bow tie sense is tingling - the box must be close.


----------



## dkoernert

Can one of the box elders repost the finalized lists for this round?


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> It's been my pleasure to help get this going. Here's the most recent list. I think this should be the final list for this run. I have no doubt we'll be sending around a second route in a matter of weeks. There should only be 2-3 days post time between the stops so it's possible to run these routes comfortably within a month's time if everyone's ready to quickly turn the box around to the next stop.
> 
> The Eastern Route
> Caravan70
> TommyDawg
> jonathanbaron
> Straw Sandals
> Brick Top
> The Rambler
> DFPyne
> jamesensor
> dkoernert
> 
> The Mid-Western Route
> Wisco
> 32rollandrock
> mhj
> jimskelton1
> swb120
> ClayJ
> ArtVandalay
> Orgetorix
> Wacolo
> Hardiw1
> Brozek
> srivats
> speilerman
> AncientMadder


Here is round 1 routes.


----------



## Hardiw1

Gentlemen, the Midwest box arrived today from Wacolo. The box had 35 total when it arrived. I originally planned on taking 2-3 more than I added, but to keep the quality of the box up for the betterment of the whole, I kept 6 and added 9. That makes 38 total including 5 bows. Question to the general consensus: There are 5 ties that arrived in the box with either no keeper or a half attached keeper. Now, for the most part these are good quality ties aside from the keepers, send them on? Perhaps someone that has reattached these before could do everyone a service and reattach and add keepers to these? I have never done this before and would probably destroy the ties trying! Going out to Brozek Monday A.M., looking forward to next round.

EDIT: I culled one that the stitching was falling apart that is beyond repair, so that makes 37 total.

All the ties that arrived in the box:










I kept these:









I added these:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Great photos and great accounting--a model for everyone to follow. This is the way to keep up interest.


----------



## spielerman

Hardiw1 said:


> Gentlemen, the Midwest box arrived today from Wacolo. The box had 35 total when it arrived. I originally planned on taking 2-3 more than I added, but to keep the quality of the box up for the betterment of the whole, I kept 6 and added 9. That makes 38 total including 5 bows. Question to the general consensus: There are 5 ties that arrived in the box with either no keeper or a half attached keeper. Now, for the most part these are good quality ties aside from the keepers, send them on? Perhaps someone that has reattached these before could do everyone a service and reattach and add keepers to these? I have never done this before and would probably destroy the ties trying! Going out to Brozek Monday A.M., looking forward to next round.
> 
> All the ties that arrived in the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added these:


 Tie keepers are easy to fix without any worry about tie damage. Practically anyone who has sewed on a button can handle the task.


----------



## Hardiw1

Ok, I will send all with keeper issues on further.


----------



## TommyDawg

There has been much discussion about a round two; either a switching of the boxes from coast to coast, or some other mix. If we do procede to a round two, I'd like to be included. I was more of a giver the first time, but would like to be considered for taking a few more this time. Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1

Midwest box is on the way to Brozek.


----------



## brozek

Got the box from Hardiw1 today, and as soon as I get a response to my PM, I'll get it on the way to srivats! I contributed two made-in-Scotland tartans and three emblematics (Paul Stuart, Kent & Curwen and a vintage O'Connell's), and kept five. Since I don't own any bow ties, I took advantage of the exception to the take-a-box-leave-a-bow rule. This was fun - looking forward to the next round!

Here's the box as it arrived this morning - 



My contributions - 



What I kept -


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good choices. Love that tartan on the left and the whale emblematic.

Also, to keep the box moving, let's make sure we're PMing our mailing information ahead of time.


----------



## dkoernert

Any updates on the Eastern box?


----------



## The Rambler

Should be at DF Pyne's today or tomorrow.


----------



## Taken Aback

I knew that whale tie wouldn't last.


----------



## brozek

Just an update on the midwest box - srivats asked me to skip over him, so I'm going to PM speilerman and put the box on its way asap!


----------



## spielerman

just responded... let's keep it rolling...


----------



## Jack1425

Cannot wait for the Hudson Valley to be added to the route..!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any updates?


----------



## DFPyne

Sorry for the delay. Classes start tomorrow so it has been a busy weekend.

How The Box arrived: 









What I Took: 









What I Put In: 









Now off to jamessensor!


----------



## dkoernert

Boy I hope some of those bows are still there when it gets here!


----------



## jamesensor

Received the box last night and here is the unboxing:



Here is what I chose:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/img00226201201182033.jpg/

And here is what I contributed:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/img00228201201182035.jpg/

And the box is off again today.


----------



## dkoernert

What's the rule on taking bow ties for us bow tie deficient newbies? I don't want to take more than my share here.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Take a bow, leave a finger...



dkoernert said:


> What's the rule on taking bow ties for us bow tie deficient newbies? I don't want to take more than my share here.


----------



## dkoernert

Great. Just so happens I have about 10 fingers to spare.


----------



## spielerman

*Mid West Box*

Here is the box I received:








https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0308.jpg
Here are all the contents:







https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0314.jpg

Here is what I took:







https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0315.jpg
Here is what I contributed:







https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0316.jpg

I hope I left the box better than when I received it.

Now, there was a comment about ties with no keepers, many of these ties never had keepers originally, so I kept them in the box.

There were other ties in here, I will hopefully say they were just honest oversights in terms of their condition. There were some stains,pulls, etc. that were not caught. Some I'm sure can be cleaned. I put these ties in a plastic bag and sending along, just so the next person in line can quickly identify; and once the box returns to the elders, they can determine what to do, if not selected. There was an atkinsons silk tie that I was really excited about till the two stains caught my eye The box also had about 3 sub 3" ties too, close to 3", but under.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I think that you did very well by the box, and your photos are exactly what the doctor ordered.



spielerman said:


> Here is the box I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0308.jpg
> Here are all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0314.jpg
> 
> Here is what I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0315.jpg
> Here is what I contributed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee254/spielerman1/DSCN0316.jpg
> 
> I hope I left the box better than when I received it.
> 
> Now, there was a comment about ties with no keepers, many of these ties never had keepers originally, so I kept them in the box.
> 
> There were other ties in here, I will hopefully say they were just honest oversights in terms of their condition. There were some stains,pulls, etc. that were not caught. Some I'm sure can be cleaned. I put these ties in a plastic bag and sending along, just so the next person in line can quickly identify; and once the box returns to the elders, they can determine what to do, if not selected. There was an atkinsons silk tie that I was really excited about till the two stains caught my eye The box also had about 3 sub 3" ties too, close to 3", but under.


----------



## Trip English

I think that we can all see how much more exciting this thread is when pictures are posted. Try and imagine the "What Are You Wearing Today" thread where people simply confirm that they got dressed this morning. 

Also, I'd like to add that I will accept water color renderings in place of photos for those who are technically challenged, a la the J.Peterman catalog.


----------



## dkoernert

Here is the box as it came to me, terribly sorry for the bad photos, I am an awful photrographer:









Bow Ties:









What I took:









What I added









I was last in line for the East Coast box, where am I sending it to now?


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Send it to me. Immediately. I will do what is necessary. I will not, under any circumstances, loot the bows. You can trust me. Really.


----------



## Jovan

Don't trust him! :biggrin2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

_Moi?_ I wouldn't know how to tie a bow tie if I owned six dozen of them. But I only have five dozen. Trust me.



Jovan said:


> Don't trust him! :biggrin2:


----------



## Trip English

I will loot the bows.


----------



## ballmouse

Is it possible to join yet? I had originally signed up for the East Coast box but was not added to the list and was told to wait for round 2.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I knew there was an ulterior motive...



Trip English said:


> I will loot the bows.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I thought the box would be circulating for much longer -- that list looked so long. I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I would like to put in a request to be included in the next east coast circulation, if that's alright.

Thanks very much for organizing this.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> I knew there was an ulterior motive...


In order to maintain peace in the community, i will take one for the team and loot them.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bow-tie looters notwithstanding, I'll say that we should, cross fingers, give ourselves a collective pat on the back for the status of the boxes. Despite some worries along the way, they look pretty darn good to me, and that should be a tribute to everyone whose hands touched it, or them. The box on TOF crashed and burned fairly quickly. We are, apparently, made of better stuff around here. Now, please, don't prove me a fool and make these boxes, as a wiser man than myself has said, a Pierre Cardin dumping ground. But let's all feel warm and fuzzy, at least for a minute.


----------



## andcounting

32rollandrock said:


> Bow-tie looters notwithstanding, I'll say that we should, cross fingers, give ourselves a collective pat on the back for the status of the boxes. Despite some worries along the way, they look pretty darn good to me, and that should be a tribute to everyone whose hands touched it, or them. The box on TOF crashed and burned fairly quickly. We are, apparently, made of better stuff around here. Now, please, don't prove me a fool and make these boxes, as a wiser man than myself has said, a Pierre Cardin dumping ground. But let's all feel warm and fuzzy, at least for a minute.


Agreed. Now go ahead and send it west.


----------



## 32rollandrock

andcounting said:


> Agreed. Now go ahead and send it west.


West ends at the Mississippi, Old Sport.


----------



## Jovan

32rollandrock said:


> Bow-tie looters notwithstanding, I'll say that we should, cross fingers, give ourselves a collective pat on the back for the status of the boxes. Despite some worries along the way, they look pretty darn good to me, and that should be a tribute to everyone whose hands touched it, or them. The box on TOF crashed and burned fairly quickly. We are, apparently, made of better stuff around here. Now, please, don't prove me a fool and make these boxes, as a wiser man than myself has said, a Pierre Cardin dumping ground. But let's all feel warm and fuzzy, at least for a minute.


I need to participate in this once I move west. I am also quite proud of this forum for being as gentlemanly as they have been about this sort of thing.


----------



## andcounting

32rollandrock said:


> West ends at the Mississippi, Old Sport.


Thomas Jefferson thought otherwise and so do I.


----------



## AncientMadder

I just opened the midwest/west box. I'll post pictures after work.

I'm the last person on this route. Who should the box go to next?


----------



## andcounting

How about me? I'm in CO. What do I do, pm you?


----------



## Jovan

PM is probably the best way to do it, unless you want random people on the internet to see your home address. :crazy:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I tried a PM to Trip, who I thought was running this operation. I haven't received a response yet. Maybe they are just compiling a list for round 2? Otherwise, you could just send that Midwest box my way after you're done, andcounting.


----------



## AncientMadder

The box contents upon arrival:



Minus my take:



And my contribution:



Now: who's got next? I'll plan to send it to andcounting once he PMs me his address, unless one of the organizers has other plans.


----------



## nerdykarim

Since we appear to be in kind of an ad hoc stage of the tie box, I'll throw my name in the ring. I'd love to participate if a box has nowhere else to go.


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's the original list:



> The Eastern Route
> Caravan70
> TommyDawg
> jonathanbaron
> Straw Sandals
> Brick Top
> The Rambler
> DFPyne
> jamesensor
> dkoernert
> 
> The Mid-Western Route
> Wisco
> 32rollandrock
> mhj
> jimskelton1
> swb120
> ClayJ
> ArtVandalay
> Orgetorix
> Wacolo
> Hardiw1
> Brozek
> srivats
> speilerman
> AncientMadder


Here are the folks who have so far indicated they wanted to be in on Round 2.

TommyDawg MA
Jack1425 NY
anonymouz NY
ballmouse NY
Youthful Repp-robate NJ
CMDC DC
Jovan FL
HalfLegend OH
brantley11 MS
nerdykarim GA
andcounting CO
WRMS WA
bizzle CA

Let's let Trip et al have another day or two to weigh in with new routes & rules; post here with your location if you want to be included in Round 2.


----------



## Hardiw1

Count me in round 2. Alabama


----------



## dkoernert

I can get the East Coast box off this weekend if someone wants it


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm still interested in participating in the next round. I'm on the original list.
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## andcounting

Good idea and good work Org.


----------



## AncientMadder

Before we declare round one over and round two begun, should we send the east coast box along the midwest route and the midwest box along the east coast route? Wasn't the plan to have both boxes visit all participants in the first round?

If we are indeed beginning round two, though, please count me in. Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Hardiw1

AncientMadder said:


> Before we declare round one over and round two begun, should we send the east coast box along the midwest route and the midwest box along the east coast route? Wasn't the plan to have both boxes visit all participants in the first round?
> 
> If we are indeed beginning round two, though, please count me in. Salt Lake City, Utah.


What happened to the pictures?


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's what I understand round two was going to be - The boxes switches routes...along with any additions to the routes. 


AncientMadder said:


> Before we declare round one over and round two begun, should we send the east coast box along the midwest route and the midwest box along the east coast route? Wasn't the plan to have both boxes visit all participants in the first round?
> 
> If we are indeed beginning round two, though, please count me in. Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I'm not on the list, but was in on round one of the mid-west box (hand off from SWB120). Just sayin'.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'd like to be in on round 2, please. St. Louis, MO.


----------



## Christophe

Could I please get into round 2 as well? I'm in Rhode Island.
By the way, this is a great idea with excellent execution, too. I really look forward to this.


----------



## AncientMadder

Hardiw1 said:


> What happened to the pictures?


I posted pictures yesterday.


----------



## AncientMadder

ArtVandalay said:


> That's what I understand round two was going to be - The boxes switches routes...along with any additions to the routes.


I'm eager to get the midwest box shipped to the next person. Since AlanC started the east box, should he be the next recipient?


----------



## jonathanbaron

I'll stay in!


----------



## Hardiw1

AncientMadder said:


> I posted pictures yesterday.


Somehow I missed those! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## rbstc123

Please include me in Round 2. Athens, GA.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'll join for round two as well.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great idea guys. I have been lurking a bit. I am glad to see the inclusion of pics.

AncientMadder - Very nice contribution. That is a lovely assortment of ties.


----------



## andcounting

My wife just got a killer camera and she'll be sure to get some good shots. She's all about the natural lighting...


----------



## wacolo

I'll be in again for round 2 if possible.


----------



## Jovan

Keep in mind that I only want to participate in this once I move to New Mexico. It depends on when round two is starting.


----------



## AlanC

I'm roughly in the middle of the country. Send the boxes to me, I can sort through, cull as needed, rebalance contents as needed and grab a tie or two. Perhaps we can set up a Western route for one of the boxes. While the boxes are sent here and I'm sorting through them we can figure out who wants to be in on this round.


----------



## AncientMadder

AlanC said:


> I'm roughly in the middle of the country. Send the boxes to me, I can sort through, cull as needed, rebalance contents as needed and grab a tie or two. Perhaps we can set up a Western route for one of the boxes. While the boxes are sent here and I'm sorting through them we can figure out who wants to be in on this round.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## dkoernert

Can you PM me your address?



AlanC said:


> I'm roughly in the middle of the country. Send the boxes to me, I can sort through, cull as needed, rebalance contents as needed and grab a tie or two. Perhaps we can set up a Western route for one of the boxes. While the boxes are sent here and I'm sorting through them we can figure out who wants to be in on this round.


----------



## AlanC

The Midwest box has landed at my home. It is stuffed full of Tradly ties. I'll do a little pruning, but I must say that on the whole it's quite a good collection.

I want to get both boxes here together so they can be balanced out. In the meantime, could we get two new routes worked out? This is the time for those who missed out last time to hop on board.

I will also say, newbies who need ties need to feel free to take a few more. There are lots in this thing!


----------



## andcounting

Org started a list a page back, and then there's been a few jump on since then. I'm in - Littleton, CO


----------



## missoula

I would love to participate--Missoula, Montana


----------



## WRMS

I'd like to participate as well,

Mark, in Stevenson Washington


----------



## jamesensor

I'll participate again.


----------



## dkoernert

East Coast box will be off to AlanC first thing tomorrow! 

I am in for round 2 as well.


----------



## CMDC

Put me in for round 2.


----------



## Jack1425

And the excitement builds! Well done to all, it's truly a credit to the community that this can exist at all. I continue to learn something new every day. Cheers and thanks.


----------



## spielerman

I'd be in for a second go round too...

Count me in.. 

My son would love to see some more bow tie options, he loves wearing them (9 year old Dandy)...

It was fun last round.


----------



## Jovan

I'd throw in a couple of bow ties, but I doubt they'd be Trad enough.


----------



## dkoernert

My apologies gentlemen, I had to unexpectedly go out of town and the box has not yet left for AlanC. It will go out Friday so we can get things rolling soon. Again, I apologize for the delay.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Have the boxes started on round 2 yet?


----------



## AlanC

The second box has been delayed, but should now be on its way to me. When I get it I will empty both boxes, sort the ties, purge and redivide for sending back out. 

In the meantime, be figuring out those new routes in this thread. I've had a couple people PM me for inclusion. I'll check and report back here so they can be included.


----------



## dkoernert

Eastern box is off to Alan, very sorry to all for the delay, sometimes life just gets you.


----------



## Hardiw1

Orgetorix said:


> Here are the folks who have so far indicated they wanted to be in on Round 2.
> 
> TommyDawg MA
> Jack1425 NY
> anonymouz NY
> ballmouse NY
> Youthful Repp-robate NJ
> CMDC DC
> Jovan FL
> HalfLegend OH
> brantley11 MS
> nerdykarim GA
> andcounting CO
> WRMS WA
> bizzle CA
> 
> Let's let Trip et al have another day or two to weigh in with new routes & rules; post here with your location if you want to be included in Round 2.


These I just compiled from replies about the second round. Between this list and ^Orgetorix's list, it is a start.

ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, Ohio 
tonylumpkin - Pennsylvania
DogHouseReilly- St. Louis, MO
Christophe - Rhode Island
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
rbstc - Athens, GA
Thom Browne's Schooldays
OCBD - Springfield - OH
wacolo -Chattanooga, TN
Jovan - (possibly) - New Mexico
missoula - Missoula, Montana
jamesensor - D.C.
spielerman - Boise, Idaho

Who else?


----------



## AlanC

*Patrick* and *32rollandrock* have both indicated to me they want to be in on the 2nd round.


----------



## CMDC

I'm in.


----------



## TSWalker

I'm in if you'll have me. Orlando Florida.


----------



## mhj

I'm also in.


----------



## AncientMadder

Please count me in for round two (Salt Lake City, Utah).


----------



## Hardiw1

Consolidated and up to date list:

TommyDawg MA
Jack1425 NY
anonymouz NY
ballmouse NY
Youthful Repp-robate NJ
CMDC DC
HalfLegend OH
brantley11 MS
nerdykarim GA
andcounting CO
WRMS WA
bizzle CA
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, Ohio 
tonylumpkin - Pennsylvania
DogHouseReilly- St. Louis, MO
Christophe - Rhode Island
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
rbstc - Athens, GA
Thom Browne's Schooldays
OCBD - Springfield - OH
wacolo -Chattanooga, TN
Jovan - (possibly) - New Mexico
missoula - Missoula, Montana
jamesensor - D.C.
spielerman - Boise, Idaho
Patrick06790 - Conn 
32rollandrock - Illinois 
TSWalker - Fla
mhj - Ohio
AncientMadder - Utah

Any other vagabonds want on the train?


----------



## AlanC

^We need to divide this into two lists. I'll be shipping from Kansas City, so how about a box heading west and one heading east?

Tracking shows that the second box will be here today. I will sort through the ties and balance the boxes this coming week. Pics will be posted.


----------



## HalfLegend

Add in HalfLegend to the Ohio list!


----------



## AlanC

Teaser pic:










Reflections from the second box: More bow ties, but the ties definitely need to be purged. I'll aim to have the re-balanced boxes ready to go by middle of next week.

Maybe start the western box with andcounting and the eastern with DogHouseReilly.


----------



## TommyDawg

Alan, I sent you a PM with my address. Jack, please send me yours since you follow me. I will take pics and send it along quickly. looking forward!


----------



## Jack1425

On the way T...


----------



## AlanC

^Gentlemen, I believe the above list is simply a compilation of those currently interested in round 2. This will need to be divided into two routes, and geographically ordered. 

As mentioned above, since I am shipping from Kansas City, it seems we should have a western route that begins with member "andcounting" and an eastern route beginning with member "DogHouseReilly".


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's a crack at two suitable routes. The westerners, while they've been patient and deserve to be first on the list for their box, are few in number, so I set that box to do a swing through the south, so as to even things up. Anybody in TX/AR/LA want to jump into the middle of that route?

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

Box 2 (North & East)

DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
32rollandrock - IL
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - Springfield, OH
HalfLegend - OH
tonylumpkin - PA
Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
CMDC - DC
jamesensor - DC
Jack1425 - NY
anonymouz - NY
ballmouse - NY
Christophe - RI
TommyDawg - MA
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Patrick06790 - CT

Updated with TBS's location in Nebraska.


----------



## andcounting

Would it be cheaper or possible for us to do a large flat rate box? If so, anyone could purchase and print the label right at home and just drop it off or have it picked up for free. 

Thanks for doing the legwork Org!


----------



## Hardiw1

If I remember correctly the shipping was around $10 when I sent it to the next person. Flat rate is a good idea. What is the rate on the size we would need?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Shipping was about $7 for me. I was near the end of the midwest route.


----------



## AlanC

Okay, here are the ties from both boxes combined, semi-sorted.

Group shot:









Stripes:









Emblematics:









Foulards, bows, etc:









Here is the reject pile. You may see a few in there that strike you as fine, but some had condition issues. On the whole I was pretty lenient in what I let stay. I don't know who was in on the second box I received (I believe it was the Eastern box), but it was probably half rejects. So let's step things up a little bit. It's better to put one or two great ties than simply adding rejects of your own.

All of these ties will be bagged up and dropped off at a thrift store.


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm not sure flat rate would be a good idea. It's at least $9. something, and I didn't spend that much when I sent our box on.


----------



## TommyDawg

AlanC said:


> ^Gentlemen, I believe the above list is simply a compilation of those currently interested in round 2. This will need to be divided into two routes, and geographically ordered.
> 
> As mentioned above, since I am shipping from Kansas City, it seems we should have a western route that begins with member "andcounting" and an eastern route beginning with member "DogHouseReilly".


 my mistake. thanks for clarifying.
Tom


----------



## ArtVandalay

A few of those reject ties look like Jerry Garcia peices...


----------



## Jovan

May I just weigh in as an outsider who has observed this thread and wishes to participate once moved: I'm disappointed seeing those rejects (the ones that look like the '80s vomited all over them) since the point of this thing is to put in ties that _everyone_ here would be reasonably comfortable wearing. Regimental stripes seem a safe bet. This gaudy department store stuff just adds to the weight of the box and cheapens the whole affair. It's not fair to everyone else for you to take two great ties and put in two that nobody will wear. I'm sure all of us, myself included, have at least two Trad-ly ties that we wouldn't mind sending out. If in doubt, don't put it in! It seems like a few have taken this as a way to dump their unwanted ties. That's not really kosher.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Right. It should hurt, at least a little, to part with the ties you give up.


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Okay, here are the ties from both boxes combined, semi-sorted.
> 
> All of these ties will be bagged up and dropped off at a thrift store.


I'm sure it's almost entirely attributable to my questionable sartorial tastes, but that wool plaid tie on the left of the pile, other than appearing a bit on the skinny side, looks pretty nice. LOL.


----------



## hmmurdock

If not too late I would very much like to throw my name into the pot for the North & East box (Connecticut). I have a couple very nice Ben Silver repps that could find a new home.


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's the list updated with a couple more late additions. 

As soon as Alan says that he's shipped the boxes out, the list is CLOSED. Any further participants will have to wait until Round 3.

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

Box 2 (North & East)

DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
32rollandrock - IL
Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - Springfield, OH
HalfLegend - OH
tonylumpkin - PA
Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
CMDC - DC
jamesensor - DC
Jack1425 - NY
anonymouz - NY
ballmouse - NY
Christophe - RI
TommyDawg - MA
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Patrick06790 - CT
hmmurdock - Torrington, CT


----------



## AlanC

Okay, boxes are divided, starting addresses received. These will ship out tomorrow (Friday). So let's give it another 24 hours if anyone else wants in.

The rejects have been bagged for thrift (didn't count, probably 20 of them). I pulled 2 vintage ties that I seeded the box with that were still in there. I assume that means no one wanted them. I pulled 3 ties as a starter set for newbie "bluesbrewsbbq" who started the "Essential Ties" thread. He's in town, and I thought it would be good to get him going. I pulled 1 tie for myself. Pics below.

Each box has 23 + 8 bows. The one headed east will get the pictured UVA emblematic from Eljo's.

Boxes ready to go:










Tie for me:










Ties for bluesbrewsbbq:


----------



## caravan70

I think the shipping was seven or eight dollars when I sent the Eastern box on.

I'll wait for Round 3 - I'm reorganizing my closet at the moment, and I think by then I'll be better prepared to supply photos of what I've contributed and what, if anything, I've grabbed. (I failed to take pictures before I sent the box off again.) I know there was a strong desire many had to see photos at each stop.

Hope the next round goes well!


----------



## Jovan

Nice! Bluebrewsbbq is going to have some great ties to start off with.


----------



## Hardiw1

AlanC said:


> Ties for bluesbrewsbbq:


That lion emblematic is one of my additions, nice little trio.


----------



## rbstc123

Well put sir!



Jovan said:


> May I just weigh in as an outsider who has observed this thread and wishes to participate once moved: I'm disappointed seeing those rejects (the ones that look like the '80s vomited all over them) since the point of this thing is to put in ties that _everyone_ here would be reasonably comfortable wearing. Regimental stripes seem a safe bet. This gaudy department store stuff just adds to the weight of the box and cheapens the whole affair. It's not fair to everyone else for you to take two great ties and put in two that nobody will wear. I'm sure all of us, myself included, have at least two Trad-ly ties that we wouldn't mind sending out. If in doubt, don't put it in! It seems like a few have taken this as a way to dump their unwanted ties. That's not really kosher.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Got the midwest box from Alan today. I'd like to have it back in the mail by Wednesday, so photos to follow shortly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

came home this evening to this:










just looking though some ties to add now, will post my in/out pictures tomorrow as the box makes it's way west to andcounting.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

What I'm taking:


What I'm contributing:



Next stop is 32's place.


----------



## AncientMadder

DoghouseReilly said:


> What I'm taking:
> 
> What I'm contributing:
> 
> Next stop is 32's place.


All three of those were from me. Glad you liked them! The Brooks Brothers bow is brand new, never knotted.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice! You have some good taste, friend. Thanks for throwing them in the box.

Something I was thinking about: do we have a written list of guidelines for our contributions? I think a good rule of thumb would be this:

- Don't contribute a tie in a condition that you wouldn't wear yourself. We need to try to keep the quality up, otherwise I can see a lot of folks dropping out in future rounds.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If there is no objection, I was planning on putting a list of rules in the box when it reaches me. Nothing over the top--I hate rules as much as anyone-- essentially, a reminder to post photos and practice the Golden Rule.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice! You have some good taste, friend. Thanks for throwing them in the box.
> 
> Something I was thinking about: do we have a written list of guidelines for our contributions? I think a good rule of thumb would be this:
> 
> - Don't contribute a tie in a condition that you wouldn't wear yourself. We need to try to keep the quality up, otherwise I can see a lot of folks dropping out in future rounds.


----------



## M Go Crimson

AncientMadder or DoghouseReilly: Would you please tell me where the middle tie in this photo is from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hardiw1

M Go Crimson said:


> AncientMadder or DoghouseReilly: Would you please tell me where the middle tie in this photo is from? Thanks in advance.


I agree, that tie in the middle is perfect. Ancient, nice additions!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

32rollandrock said:


> If there is no objection, I was planning on putting a list of rules in the box when it reaches me. Nothing over the top--I hate rules as much as anyone-- essentially, a reminder to post photos and practice the Golden Rule.


Why not post it here for discussion first?

Crimson, it's vintage BB.


----------



## AncientMadder

Ben Silver on the left, Brooks Brothers in the middle and on the right.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Thanks, gents. I've prowled BB for this tie on many an occasion, but was only able to find the Argyle & Sutherland style that DoghouseReilly added to the swap box.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Rules have been posted, but ignored/forgotten by some (see ties culled by AlanC and lack of photos during first round). A gentle reminder never hurts--my thinking, at least.

It's really pretty simple: Post photos of what arrived, what you took and what you gave, nothing made in China, nothing polyester (emblematics notwithstanding), nothing fat, nothing stained or frayed, take a bow, leave a bow. And that's about it. Again, the original guidelines/rules--and if you want to see what happens when basic rules aren't followed, see how the swap box on TOF disintegrated, becoming, as one participant put it, a Pierre Cardin graveyard. Thankfully, we're made of better stuff around here, but, for example, a lot of folks didn't post photos during the first go-around, and that ain't cool.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Why not post it here for discussion first?
> 
> Crimson, it's vintage BB.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pictures of the west box from yesterday, apologies for the crummy pictures taken via lamp light

what I contributed:

(hard to make it out, but thats a navy LE knit tie on the end, and a talbot madras in the middle)

what I took:

no idea what's on the tie o the right, some sort of tribal shield? thought it'd be fun to try and figure out how to wear it.


----------



## andcounting

So I'm next in line - here's a question. Should we start a new thread for each one? It seems the idea is pretty ingrained, but maybe it would be easier to start a new thread with the list of names at the top and the rules. I didn't want to do that unless the patriarchs thought it was a good idea. Is there a good reason to keep it 1 thread?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Here's what arrived--with 26 long ties, eight bows and a very nice belt (which I thought was a nice touch, and would have snagged it had it fit), I was hard pressed to get everything into one shot:



I took nothing. I was most tempted by the bow contributed by DR, but already have a similar one. Same story, pretty much, with the long ties--either didn't float my boat or I already have similar ones. Still, great fun opening the box and digging through. I contributed these:












Box is now en route to Kentucky.


----------



## andcounting

Arrived! Here's how it came:















Sorry for the bad pics. The sun went down and so did my pregnant and more photo-talented wife.


----------



## andcounting

What I took:









What I threw in. Wanted to prepare the box a bit more for summer.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great stuff in there, I am getting excited. I have very few ties mostly because I have never had a job that has allowed them. This is such a good idea. Thanks for including me!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Any updates on the boxes?


----------



## andcounting

ArtVandalay said:


> Any updates on the boxes?


I sent the westside box out on Monday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I sent the east box out last Friday, it was due for arrival this past Monday. Haven't checked the delivery confirmation slip, but I'm starting to get nervous...



ArtVandalay said:


> Any updates on the boxes?


----------



## Blue Blooded

I received the box Tuesday afternoon. It will be sent out tomorrow morning and I will post pictures after the box is sent. Great selection of ties to be had.

Also, I assume the skull and crossbones tie is in the west coast box. If no one picks it up by the end of the route, I am very interested in it. Thanks.


----------



## AncientMadder

The west box arrived at my place yesterday. I'm on my way to ship it off now. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## Jovan

Did you add any, shall we say, vintage angrier ties? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> Did you add any, shall we say, vintage angrier ties? :icon_smile_big:


Took me a second.


----------



## Jovan

It was pretty bad, don't worry.


----------



## TommyDawg

It's got a ways to go before it gets to me, but there are some good ties out there! Looking good. Thanks for posting pics...
Tom
ps. Christophe, did you get my address info I sent via PM?


----------



## Christophe

TommyDawg said:


> It's got a ways to go before it gets to me, but there are some good ties out there! Looking good. Thanks for posting pics...
> Tom
> ps. Christophe, did you get my address info I sent via PM?


Just got it, sent a reply to you as well. Thanks.


----------



## AncientMadder

Here's what arrived in the west/mid-west box:



















Here's a breakdown of the makers represented in the box (order doesn't reflect the order in the photos). First, ties: Brooks Brothers x 2, Ben Silver x 2, Robert Talbott x 2, Polo Ralph Lauren x 2, Atkinsons, Charles Tyrwhitt, Duxbury Ltd, Enrico Guccini, GS Harvale, Hardy Amies, Hathaway, Huntington, J. Crew, JCPenney, Lands' End, Liberty of London, Mallards, Meeting Street, O'Connell, Rivetz of Boston, The Scotch House, Tom James

And bows: unknown maker x 5, The Cotton Bow Co., Lands' End, Lord and Taylor, Tie Rack (All are silk except one cotton.)



Jovan said:


> Did you add any, shall we say, vintage angrier ties? :icon_smile_big:


Of course:










Along with these:










Top: Brooks Brothers, BB, BB, BB Black Fleece
Middle: BB, Lands' End, LE, Paul Stuart
Bottom: Liberty of London, Robert Talbott, LE, LE

I didn't take any ties, except one that was badly stained to discard. There were some nice ones but none that really spoke to me. The box is en route to spielerman. It's crammed to capacity. We may want to discard some ties soon to make room; some of them have been in the box for quite a while without any takers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Outstanding contributions. Let's hope others follow your lead.

And, not to call anyone out, but let's hope that East Coast box surfaces soon. It's been more than a week. Not good.



AncientMadder said:


> Here's what arrived in the west/mid-west box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a breakdown of the makers represented in the box (order doesn't reflect the order in the photos). First, ties: Brooks Brothers x 2, Ben Silver x 2, Robert Talbott x 2, Polo Ralph Lauren x 2, Atkinsons, Charles Tyrwhitt, Duxbury Ltd, Enrico Guccini, GS Harvale, Hardy Amies, Hathaway, Huntington, J. Crew, JCPenney, Lands' End, Liberty of London, Mallards, Meeting Street, O'Connell, Rivetz of Boston, The Scotch House, Tom James
> 
> And bows: unknown maker x 5, The Cotton Bow Co., Lands' End, Lord and Taylor, Tie Rack (All are silk except one cotton.)
> 
> Of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Brooks Brothers, BB, BB, BB Black Fleece
> Middle: BB, Lands' End, LE, LE, Paul Stuart
> Bottom: Liberty of London, Robert Talbott, LE, LE
> 
> I didn't take any ties, except one that was badly stained to discard. There were some nice ones but none that really spoke to me. The box is en route to spielerman. It's crammed to capacity. We may want to discard some ties soon to make room; some of them have been in the box for quite a while without any takers.


----------



## Jovan

I want that grosgrain belt so bad. I hope it's still there when I move in late April.


----------



## Hardiw1

Pulling the list up a few pages.

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

[HR][/HR]

Box 2 (North & East)

DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
32rollandrock - IL
Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - Springfield, OH
HalfLegend - OH
tonylumpkin - PA
Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
CMDC - DC
jamesensor - DC
Jack1425 - NY
anonymouz - NY
ballmouse - NY
Christophe - RI
TommyDawg - MA
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Patrick06790 - CT
hmmurdock - Torrington, CT


----------



## ArtVandalay

I got the box last night. I'll be shipping it out as soon as I hear back from MHz with his address. My laptop is out of commission right now, so I'll har photos posted tomorrow when I can borrow a computer.


----------



## andcounting

Just an FYI for the west box. The salmon/pinkish with green rep that I put in is BB, but the label fell off. It was one of my favorite summer ties.


----------



## 32rollandrock

He's making a list, checking it twice...

C'mon guys, no excuses for black holes here.



Hardiw1 said:


> Pulling the list up a few pages.
> 
> Box 1 (West & South)
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
> andcounting - CO
> AncientMadder - UT
> spielerman - Boise, ID
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> bizzle - CA
> Jovan - (possibly) - NM
> brantley11 - MS
> Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> nerdykarim - GA
> rbstc - Athens, GA
> TSWalker - FL
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Box 2 (North & East)
> 
> DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> 32rollandrock - IL
> Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> HalfLegend - OH
> tonylumpkin - PA
> Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
> CMDC - DC
> jamesensor - DC
> Jack1425 - NY
> anonymouz - NY
> ballmouse - NY
> Christophe - RI
> TommyDawg - MA
> jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
> Patrick06790 - CT
> hmmurdock - Torrington, CT


----------



## ArtVandalay

Box came through Cincinnati this weekend. Here's what arrived:









Took one, a LE wool knit. Left one for the summer - a palm tree emblematic.









Box shipped out to the next stop yesterday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

OK, I'm going public.

I sent the box to Blue Blooded in Kentucky on March 2, with delivery scheduled for March 6. BB says he got it on March 7. Well and good. But no photos. Not cool. I PM'd BB, asking, where are the pic's? No reply. And he kept the box for three days, at least, before forwarding.

And so, I say that BB is black-listed. Too many folks have done the right thing to keep this project moving along. Taking your own sweet time to mail the box, then not posting photos, is, in my mind, unacceptable. It is taking advantage of the generosity of others, of which there is no shortage. BB is free to respond to this, he has not done so when sent a PM. And so, I say, he is off the list for the next go-round, as, should be, all others who follow his example.

I did not take any ties when the box came my way, but I did enclose a slip of paper with this printed on it:
_
"You've been given a great gift, George: A chance to see what the world would be like without you."_

You're not George Bailey, and this isn't necessarily a wonderful life, but you have been given a great gift: A box filled with ties. Take as many as you like, then send the box along to the next lucky recipient. Our hope is to keep this box circulating indefinitely, sprinkling sartorial splendor throughout the nation. This will take require some dedication, perhaps a little luck and, by necessity, a few rules that have already been posted on the Ask Andy website, where this all began, and are repeated here as a gentle reminder.

Leave as many ties as you take, and if you take a bow, leave a bow. If you are just starting out with your wardrobe and don't have many ties on the rack, it's OK to take without leaving-there are many here among us whose closets groan and can easily make up the difference. It is better to leave nothing than pass on a J. Garcia or Cocktail Collection or some other monstrosity that will only add to shipping charges and end up being culled by the Keepers Of The Box.

This box is for folks who favor the so-called Trad, or Ivy League, look, and so no ties wider than 3.5 inches, and no ties made in China. Except for emblematic ties, synthetic materials are no-no's. Try to leave ties that are the same approximate value as the ties you take-i.e., it isn't cool to take all the J. Press and Brooks Brothers and leave Croft and Barrow (and you shouldn't be leaving CB no matter what). It should go without saying, but no damaged or stained ties. If you wouldn't wear it yourself, it has no business being in this box. The faster the box moves the better, so please forward it to the next person post haste.

Finally, post photos of what you took and what you left on the website and, ideally, of what arrived. This part is absolutely critical. If you don't know how to post photos, it's easy to learn, and folks on the site are happy to help if you have any questions. So post photos.

And that's about it. Enjoy the box.

Just curious, Art: Did this slip of paper make it to you? This slip of paper is what BB received. He, so far, has ignored it completely. And I didn't make these rules/guidelines up. Every single one was contained in this thread before the first box hit the mail.

If I sound like a school marm, so be it. I hate rules as much as anyone, but when you've gifted a holy-cow emblematic from O'Connell's and a seersucker bow from The Cordial Churchman and lesser ties, but still quality goods, from less-appreciated labels and folks can't be bothered to take photos or forward the box promptly, that is, kind sirs, a knee to the nuts--and yes, I'm talking to you, BB, as well as others who neglected to follow common courtesy and easily understood rules posted when this thread first started.

We are, should be, a community, not a trough from which to drink. 'Nuff said.


----------



## TSWalker

32rollandrock said:


> _
> "You've been given a great gift, George: A chance to see what the world would be like without you."_
> 
> You're not George Bailey, and this isn't necessarily a wonderful life, but you have been given a great gift: A box filled with ties. Take as many as you like, then send the box along to the next lucky recipient. Our hope is to keep this box circulating indefinitely, sprinkling sartorial splendor throughout the nation. This will take require some dedication, perhaps a little luck and, by necessity, a few rules that have already been posted on the Ask Andy website, where this all began, and are repeated here as a gentle reminder.
> 
> Leave as many ties as you take, and if you take a bow, leave a bow. If you are just starting out with your wardrobe and don't have many ties on the rack, it's OK to take without leaving-there are many here among us whose closets groan and can easily make up the difference. It is better to leave nothing than pass on a J. Garcia or Cocktail Collection or some other monstrosity that will only add to shipping charges and end up being culled by the Keepers Of The Box.
> 
> This box is for folks who favor the so-called Trad, or Ivy League, look, and so no ties wider than 3.5 inches, and no ties made in China. Except for emblematic ties, synthetic materials are no-no's. Try to leave ties that are the same approximate value as the ties you take-i.e., it isn't cool to take all the J. Press and Brooks Brothers and leave Croft and Barrow (and you shouldn't be leaving CB no matter what). It should go without saying, but no damaged or stained ties. If you wouldn't wear it yourself, it has no business being in this box. The faster the box moves the better, so please forward it to the next person post haste.
> 
> Finally, post photos of what you took and what you left on the website and, ideally, of what arrived. This part is absolutely critical. If you don't know how to post photos, it's easy to learn, and folks on the site are happy to help if you have any questions. So post photos.
> 
> And that's about it. Enjoy the box.


I won't comment on any issues with any individuals, but I would like to say thank you for this. Should the other box make it to the end of its line - me - I'll see that this letter gets added to it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're welcome, and thanks.



TSWalker said:


> I won't comment on any issues with any individuals, but I would like to say thank you for this. Should the other box make it to the end of its line - me - I'll see that this letter gets added to it.


----------



## Hardiw1

32rr - That's some tough love for the sake of keeping this process alive. Well done and said.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks for being the heavy on this, 32. We're all big boys here.


----------



## Jovan

Indeed.


----------



## swb120

If there is no objection, when the North & East box comes through Pittsburgh to tonylumpkin, I'm going to ask him to hand it off to me, and I'll send it on to the next recipient. We did on the last round, and the hand-off was approved by all, in the spirit of Trad frugality. So I'm hoping it won't be a problem this time? [espec. since I took one tie and added about 8 or 9!]

ps. I love the palm tree emblematic - whoever gets it, please know that I'll gladly trade you something from my collection for it!


----------



## spielerman

*West Cost Trad Tie Swap Box*

All,
Here is the box as it arrived. I had to cull a couple of bow ties (one was worn through -red diamond at the bottom) 



Here is what I contributed:
L to R 
Lands End, Gant, Dunhill



Here is what I took:
L to R
Meeting Street?, Brooks Brothers Makers, Liberty of London



I ran out of packing tape so off to the store tomorrow, and hopefully my good wife will mail it off on to the next Trad.

The box is stuffed. If starting out, please take more than you contribute- as was the design of the original 1st round.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

I am--have been--so coveting what appears to be a skull-and-crossbones emblematic in that box. I am quite sure that it will never make it to my door. A pity...


----------



## spielerman

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> I am--have been--so coveting what appears to be a skull-and-crossbones emblematic in that box. I am quite sure that it will never make it to my door. A pity...


32, 
You are correct, it is a black J. Crew tie.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm debating whether or not to put an awesome Barker Black navy grenadine tie w/ skull and crossbone emblematic in the box when it comes through Athens GA. If I do, though, you have a good shot at it when the boxes switch coasts!


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ That tie sounds fantastic nerdykarim.


----------



## mhj

Box arrived in Cleveland today. Here is what I took:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

And what I put in:

Kenneth Gordon paisley, 2 Chips emblematics that I got on one of the forums but were too short for me. They may be too wide for swap box standards but I thought I might get some slack since they are embelmatics. JD Christopher reg stripe, Crooks and Reed paisley and Lands End neat.

Hope to get the box out to OBDC tomorrow.


----------



## 32rollandrock

UPDATE

I have heard from BB via PM, who tells me that he has been out of state for six days and that when he is called away on short notice, AAAC is the last thing he thinks about (I am assuming he went to the outer limits of Alaska, which might--might--explain an inability to access the Internet). Any rate, BB vowed that photos would be posted promptly. That was nearly four hours ago.

Any conclusions reached would, I think, be safe ones.


----------



## Hardiw1

I must be confused on the definition of "promptly"


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I received the tie box on Saturday, very exciting btw. I don't have a large (or even small) collection of ties. So, I wanted to check and see if my add to take ratio was in balance. I think it is, but the vintage YSL that I want to take is pretty nice. Please let me know if anyone has any objections or thoughts. Again, thanks for including me in this project it has been so fun.

Here is what came in the box.


















Here is what I added. From right to left, The Windsor Shirt Company, Pendleton, Nautica, and PRL.










I also added this Leatherman web belt.









Here is what I want to take.










The box is packed and ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## TSWalker

oxford cloth button down said:


> I received the tie box on Saturday, very exciting btw. I don't have a large (or even small) collection of ties. So, I wanted to check and see if my add to take ratio was in balance. I think it is, but the vintage YSL that I want to take is pretty nice. Please let me know if anyone has any objections or thoughts.


I am by no means a keeper of the box, but here's my two cents (pun intended):

[SUP]41[/SUP]And Jesus sat over against the treasury, and beheld how the people cast money into the treasury: and many that were rich cast in much.
[SUP]42[/SUP]And there came a certain poor widow, and she threw in two mites, which make a farthing.
[SUP]43[/SUP]And he called unto him his disciples, and saith unto them, Verily I say unto you, That this poor widow hath cast more in, than all they which have cast into the treasury:
[SUP]44[/SUP]For all they did cast in of their abundance; but she of her want did cast in all that she had, even all her living.

And I'd like everyone to remember that when the box reaches my broke self. :icon_smile_wink:

Kidding aside, I would think four ties and a belt for three ties would pass the "reasonable man" test hands down, and I'd wear three of yours.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

TSWALKER - Thanks.

A few more pictures, just for fun.



















And we all love embelematics!










How did Chipp get so funny?


----------



## AlanC

^Those with smaller tie collections or in need of ties, take several, give few or none. The boxes overfloweth.


----------



## Jovan

Some mouthwatering ties in there. I especially like the taupe/grey/burgundy one. Very _Mad Men_-esque.

Gentlemen! Here is the update on my moving situation: I'm going to be moving to Abq around late April. If I am not there when it's my turn (or however this works), go ahead and move on without me. I'd rather everyone else have cool ties than keep anyone waiting for me to move in and get unpacked.


----------



## 32rollandrock

OCBD has just demonstrated how this should be done. Pictures are fantastic, the turnaround is prompt and the level of detail perfect.



AlanC said:


> ^Those with smaller tie collections or in need of ties, take several, give few or none. The boxes overfloweth.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> Some mouthwatering ties in there. I especially like the taupe/grey/burgundy one. Very _Mad Men_-esque.


That is one of my additions from last round. It is a Robert Talbott. I'm surprised it's still there.


----------



## Trip English

For guys in OCBD's position, PLEASE take as many as you'd like. That's why we're doing this. Guys like me, Alan, & Patrick could fill that box 4 times over before we'd notice a gap in the tie racks and that's before anyone else's contributions. If we can get low enough I'll jump back in the next round.


----------



## Trip English

Also, are we to understand that there's still a box floating around Montana?


----------



## missoula

The western box is en route to Missoula MT. Spielerman sent me a message that it shipped on Thursday, so I expect it tomorrow. If that is the case, I will post pics and get it back in the mail on Tuesday. I am looking forward to participating in the tie swap.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip English said:


> For guys in OCBD's position, PLEASE take as many as you'd like. That's why we're doing this. Guys like me, Alan, & Patrick could fill that box 4 times over before we'd notice a gap in the tie racks and that's before anyone else's contributions. If we can get low enough I'll jump back in the next round.


This will also serve to keep the weight of the box down and the shipping cost under control - especially if we are going to be including belts.


----------



## AncientMadder

Trip English said:


> For guys in OCBD's position, PLEASE take as many as you'd like. That's why we're doing this. Guys like me, Alan, & Patrick could fill that box 4 times over before we'd notice a gap in the tie racks and that's before anyone else's contributions. If we can get low enough I'll jump back in the next round.


+1. The west box is crammed full. Someone please take several.


----------



## Jack1425

Guys.. Way to energize the thread!!! I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## Jack1425

I for one do not have many ties and look forward to my turn at the East Coast Box.. Having said that I DO have a double or two of some nice BB Repps and the flavor of the board makes me excited to donate quality ties!! Hope that makes sense.. .


----------



## Puritan

Gents, I recently started a new position within my organization that requires me to wear ties and my collection is quite slim. However, I have a few I'd love to contribute as well. How does one join in the queue?


----------



## missoula

*Montana*

Gentlemen,
The western box arrived today in Missoula, Montana and its a great collection of ties. Before the photos, I thought I might take a brief moment to introduce myself. I am an avid (daily) reader of this site but almost never post, so I am excited to participate in the tie swap. I am currently a doctoral student in the history department at the University of Montana, and as I work on finishing my dissertation I am trying to improve my wardrobe to include sport coats, blazers, and ties that I would like to wear in the future as an academic historian. As such, I was planning on taking a couple extra ties to help build my collection if there are no objections.

On to the matter at hand. Here is a photo of all the ties that arrived today:









At this point I need to take responsibility for a mistake I made when opening the box, which as advertised was quite full. I nicked the top tie, a Dunhill, pretty badly with my scissors. Here is a photo of the damage:









I would like to apologize for my carelessness to whoever donated this cool tie.

Here are the ties I am donating. From left to right they are from Brooks Brothers, Robert Talbot (via J. Altis in Richmond, VA), and a Lands End Charter Collection Ancient Stewart Tartan:









And here are the ties I would like to keep. From left to right there are two Lands End, then one each from Paul Stuart, Brooks Brothers, and Robert Talbot:









Finally, here is a photo of the box repacked and ready to ship to WRMS in Washington. As you can see, the box is still very full so be careful opening as to not repeat my mistake. 









Finally, I wanted to say thanks for letting me participate in the tie swap. Please let me know if there are any objections to either the ties I contributed or kept.

Thanks from Missoula.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Take some more.


----------



## Hardiw1

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Take some more.


Agreed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If it so over-stuffed that you can't get it open without slicing a tie, then, by all means, do as Patrick says. But please: Leave the skull-and-crossbones for me.


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, at this point it seems more important to take than put in.


----------



## Tilton

Puritan said:


> Gents, I recently started a new position within my organization that requires me to wear ties and my collection is quite slim. However, I have a few I'd love to contribute as well. How does one join in the queue?


This. I'm in the exact same position.


----------



## missoula

I just wanted to update everyone on the status of the western box. I shipped it this morning to the next participant in Washington State. Given several suggestions, I did grab two additional ties (a green knit and a maroon/blue wide stripe). The box is still full, although not crammed to the top.

Thanks again.



Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Take some more.


----------



## WRMS

I'm next for the Left coast box and can't wait!
bizzle, send me your shipping info for a fast pivot.

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL


----------



## AlanC

It's probably a good idea to put a layer of packing paper, etc., on top before sealing the box in order to protect the ties from damage when opening.


----------



## Southern Threads

How do I sign up to get on the list??


----------



## Hardiw1

For guys asking to be included. This is round 2 of the boxes, they seems to be moving along rather nicely. The list for this round was closed after the boxes were first shipped out. Round 3 will follow quickly after it makes its last stop this round. Keep an eye on the thread toward the end of this round. There will be plenty of opportunity to be added to the next round.


----------



## Topsider

Forgive me for not reading all 18 pages of the thread to see if this had already been asked, but have you considered doing something similar just for bow ties?


----------



## concealed

Hey, I found this thread through Oxford Cloth Button Down's post. This is an awesome idea, and I would love to be included. I have lurked this forum for awhile, and am active on Superfuture. I would love to be involved in the next round, and will monitor this thread for updates. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## fwille

Yes I am interested in participating


----------



## Hardiw1

Valiant effort on the pics, thanks for at least trying. We'll try to get them to work. How did you try to upload?


----------



## WRMS

Photobucket using the image icon in the tool bar.

Mark


----------



## Hardiw1

Try right clicking image in photobucket and clicking view image, then on the forum reply window try clicking the image button icon then via web and uncheck the box. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## WRMS

Another try;

Heres what I added:









Here's what I took;









Here's what was in the box;


----------



## WRMS

Sorry about the quality of the photos. I made up for it by being quick. The West Coast box arrived and left today on its way to Ca.

Mark


----------



## andcounting

The thing I'm finding interesting about this (very weird, very cool) experiment is how excited I get to see the ties I put in going to a new home.


----------



## Hardiw1

Where is the North/East box?


----------



## andcounting

Hardiw1 said:


> Where is the North/East box?


Don't make me go get 32.


----------



## Trip English

There will be gnashing of teeth and rending of flesh if that box doesn't surface.


----------



## ArtVandalay

It's been a week and a half since we last heard from it...The western box has checked in twice since then.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm making a list
Checking it twice...



andcounting said:


> Don't make me go get 32.


----------



## Taken Aback

For a second there, I thought the LE Santa thread was bumped again.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I know that HalfLegend received the box as he messaged me after I sent it to him last Monday. I believe he has sent it on to the next stop, but he could be waiting for an address reply.

*Either way, can someone touch-base.*


----------



## 32rollandrock

oxford cloth button down said:


> *Either way, can someone touch-base.*


Indeed.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Please, everyone take the initiative to forward your address to the person in front of you so they can send it on promptly.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## Hardiw1

I thought this was addressed on round 1? I'm gonna turn my dogs(32R&R) loose!


----------



## tonylumpkin

I just got home and the box was waiting for me. Since I saw no objections to SWBs request for a handoff, I'm going to pass it on to him. I'll go through them tomorrow, take pics and hand the box off on Monday.


----------



## Hardiw1

Pulling the list up a few pages.

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

[HR][/HR]

Box 2 (North & East)

DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
32rollandrock - IL
Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - Springfield, OH
HalfLegend - OH
tonylumpkin - PA
Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
CMDC - DC
jamesensor - DC
Jack1425 - NY
anonymouz - NY
ballmouse - NY
Christophe - RI
TommyDawg - MA
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Patrick06790 - CT
hmmurdock - Torrington, CT 

So this is where we are, I think....
Box 1 is en route to bizzle
Box 2 has a black hole at HalfLegend, and is getting handed off to swb in between tonylumpkin and YRR.
​


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

tonylumpkin said:


> I just got home and the box was waiting for me. Since I saw no objections to SWBs request for a handoff, I'm going to pass it on to him. I'll go through them tomorrow, take pics and hand the box off on Monday.


Cool. I'll let him know where to send the box. Also, do you recall the shipping weight?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Check the Exchange--I think SWB burglarized your house while you were gone.



tonylumpkin said:


> I just got home and the box was waiting for me. Since I saw no objections to SWBs request for a handoff, I'm going to pass it on to him. I'll go through them tomorrow, take pics and hand the box off on Monday.


----------



## bizzle

Hardiw1 said:


> Pulling the list up a few pages.
> 
> Box 1 (West & South)
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
> andcounting - CO
> AncientMadder - UT
> spielerman - Boise, ID
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> bizzle - CA
> Jovan - (possibly) - NM
> brantley11 - MS
> Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> nerdykarim - GA
> rbstc - Athens, GA
> TSWalker - FL
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Box 2 (North & East)
> 
> DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> 32rollandrock - IL
> Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> HalfLegend - OH
> tonylumpkin - PA
> Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
> CMDC - DC
> jamesensor - DC
> Jack1425 - NY
> anonymouz - NY
> ballmouse - NY
> Christophe - RI
> TommyDawg - MA
> jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
> Patrick06790 - CT
> hmmurdock - Torrington, CT
> 
> So this is where we are, I think....
> Box 1 is en route to bizzle
> Box 2 has a black hole at HalfLegend, and is getting handed off to swb in between tonylumpkin and YRR.
> ​


Yes, I have the West/South box. I'll send it out in a couple days after I've looked through it and taken some photos.
Where do I send it out to next?


----------



## Jovan

Go ahead and send it along to brantley11. I still haven't moved yet.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Handing off the box to SWB120 tomorrow (PM me).

This is what I took...










I've needed something quiet and brown, but the diamonds add a little interest. These are what I'm sending along...










...an unnamed wool check, a Talbott toy locomotive emblematic and a wool tweed from Kevin and Howlin.


----------



## Jack1425

The East Coast box is getting closer and closer!!! Sent along my address information to jamesensor - DC for a smooth transition...


----------



## swb120

Just received the tie box from tonylumpkin. I'll look through it, pull one or two out, add some ties, take some pics tonight and hopefully send it on its way to Youthful Repp-robate tomorrow.


----------



## swb120

East coast tie box is in the mail to YRR! [sorry for the one-day delay; was out sick yesterday]. I'll post pics when I return home, but frankly, there were *a lot *of really bad ties in the box, many/most of which violate the tie box rules [tonyl warned me of such when he handed the box off, and he was proved right!]. So someone - a vet - needs to go through the box and cull out the bad ones. But, in any case, it's headed back to the Coast!


----------



## andcounting

It seems the impromptu habit of taking pictures and listing brands will be needed in the future. Hey, this thing may not be easy but it is fun.



swb120 said:


> East coast tie box is in the mail to YRR! [sorry for the one-day delay; was out sick yesterday]. I'll post pics when I return home, but frankly, there were *a lot *of really bad ties in the box, many/most of which violate the tie box rules [tonyl warned me of such when he handed the box off, and he was proved right!]. So someone - a vet - needs to go through the box and cull out the bad ones. But, in any case, it's headed back to the Coast!


----------



## ArtVandalay

There was a lot of bad stuff in the box when I had it a few turns ago. Quite a few Robert talbott for nordstroms if I remember correctly.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Talbott isn't necessarily bad, unless it's a pizza tie or too wide.



ArtVandalay said:


> There was a lot of bad stuff in the box when I had it a few turns ago. Quite a few Robert talbott for nordstroms if I remember correctly.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oh talbot makes some
Great ties. Most of the ones for nordstroms are decidedly fashion-forward, from what I've seen.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for clarifying. I wore a custom-ordered Talbott to my wedding, and I likely own more than 100 lesser ones.



ArtVandalay said:


> Oh talbot makes some
> Great ties. Most of the ones for nordstroms are decidedly fashion-forward, from what I've seen.


----------



## Atterberg

Where do you guys collect so many ties? I want to start, but don't have much money to spend... and local thrift stores always have god-awful options.


----------



## brantley11

Atterberg said:


> Where do you guys collect so many ties? I want to start, but don't have much money to spend... and local thrift stores always have god-awful options.


Time and patience.

I thought I would never build a collection, but eventually it will break--all of the thrifts around here had awful ties and then one day I found 10 or 12 bow, then a week later 10 talbots and so on.

Hang in there and go as often as you can. The more you go the better your chances and go after 10:30 and before lunch 12pm.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ties are the most ubiquitous of accessories, indeed, of most anything visible that one wears. There are more ties than anything else in any given clothing store, and they are the fallback gift for any occasion. Given that the tie is the most abundant fish in the sea, it is the easiest thing to find, at least for me, in thrift stores, and if there is not a satisfactory thrift in your area, there is always eBay, where quality can be had for about ten bucks. Except for bow ties, virtually every tie I own came from a thrift store, and storage has become an issue. Without a proper storage rack, most of my ties go unworn, which is not a good thing. I'm working to rectify that.


----------



## Hardiw1

Where are the updates and promised photos?


----------



## brantley11

I think I am next for the west/south box and I have not received it yet.


----------



## ArtVandalay

For some reason round two seems to be bumpier than the first...and slower.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hardiw1 said:


> Where are the updates and promised photos?


I'm waiting for the email from Central Receiving at my school saying the box is here. If I don't hear from them in the next few days, I'll walk down there and see what's up (they sometimes get packages faster than they can send emails). Once it's here, I'll get it on to CMDC as soon as I can.

And of course, I'll post some snapshots.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw1 said:


> Where are the updates and promised photos?


Thinking the same thing. Actually, I just want to see pics.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pictures? What right do you--any of us--have to see pictures?

All we did, after all, was follow a few simple rules repeated a bazillion times. All we did was add some nice ties from our stashes and move the box along within 24 hours.

There are people much more important than ourselves, when you think about it, who are entitled to keep the box as long as they like, then toss in a few Calvin Kleins, Croft and Barrows, and a frayed Nautica or two before shipping the box ahead when they darn well feel like it, no pictures taken. After all, it's better that way, because who doesn't like surprises? Or mysteries? And what better surprise, or mystery, is there than to open up a box filled with crappy ties with no idea who put them there?

No, Mister Oxford Cloth Button Down, you owe these gents who are keeping everyone else here on this thread waiting and wondering an apology. And to show you mean it, when--if--the box reaches you, then throw in an emblematic from O'Connell's. A bow from the Cordial Churchman. Maybe a Brooks Brothers or two. That's what I did. And boy, have I ever been rewarded.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Thinking the same thing. Actually, I just want to see pics.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm out after this round. There were so many ties with pulls and food stains that, half-way through unpacking, I thought I might just box it up again and send it off. It was fun, but I'll just stick to thrifting.


----------



## Trip English

*A MODEST PROPOSAL!!!*

With many a mile to go in round two I think that "uneven" would be the most charitable way to describe the experiment. We have seen the opposite as momentum as the box has gone entirely off the radar for huge chunks of time.

Rather than continue to bang our heads against the wall, what if we revised the activity in the spirit it was intended and dispense with the whole Brotherhood of the Travelling Tie model. Instead we take a page from the 2nd most successful thread on the board and simply have a Tie Exchange thread where we can post for donations and trades. The rules would be something like the following:

1. No $ changes hands except for shipping costs. Ties are either donated or traded.

2. Ties can be marked for potential donations or trades only

3. It will otherwise be operated just like the Exchange thread, with updates being posted as items are moved out and claimed.

This way 32 might get a good night's sleep and we can avoid unnecessary vitriol building in our ranks. I understand personally how priorities can easily get shuffled in a busy work day and I don't want to be in a position to chastise others for negligence when, in actuality, we're just talking about a box of free ties.

So what say we all to this concept?


----------



## Atterberg

That's a fantastic idea!


----------



## andcounting

A good idea indeed. A think a thread dedicated to that would see a lot of trading, which I think is an underlying goal of the tie horses involved here.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> With many a mile to go in round two I think that "uneven" would be the most charitable way to describe the experiment. We have seen the opposite as momentum as the box has gone entirely off the radar for huge chunks of time.
> 
> Rather than continue to bang our heads against the wall, what if we revised the activity in the spirit it was intended and dispense with the whole Brotherhood of the Travelling Tie model. Instead we take a page from the 2nd most successful thread on the board and simply have a Tie Exchange thread where we can post for donations and trades. The rules would be something like the following:
> 
> 1. No $ changes hands except for shipping costs. Ties are either donated or traded.
> 
> 2. Ties can be marked for potential donations or trades only
> 
> 3. It will otherwise be operated just like the Exchange thread, with updates being posted as items are moved out and claimed.
> 
> This way 32 might get a good night's sleep and we can avoid unnecessary vitriol building in our ranks. I understand personally how priorities can easily get shuffled in a busy work day and I don't want to be in a position to chastise others for negligence when, in actuality, we're just talking about a box of free ties.
> 
> So what say we all to this concept?


That would be very cool, in my opinion. As to the box disappearing for stretches of time, I'll have time tomorrow to snap and post a fairly in-depth set of pictures, so that should catch things up.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Trip English said:


> With many a mile to go in round two I think that "uneven" would be the most charitable way to describe the experiment. We have seen the opposite as momentum as the box has gone entirely off the radar for huge chunks of time.
> 
> Rather than continue to bang our heads against the wall, what if we revised the activity in the spirit it was intended and dispense with the whole Brotherhood of the Travelling Tie model. Instead we take a page from the 2nd most successful thread on the board and simply have a Tie Exchange thread where we can post for donations and trades. The rules would be something like the following:
> 
> 1. No $ changes hands except for shipping costs. Ties are either donated or traded.
> 
> 2. Ties can be marked for potential donations or trades only
> 
> 3. It will otherwise be operated just like the Exchange thread, with updates being posted as items are moved out and claimed.
> 
> This way 32 might get a good night's sleep and we can avoid unnecessary vitriol building in our ranks. I understand personally how priorities can easily get shuffled in a busy work day and I don't want to be in a position to chastise others for negligence when, in actuality, we're just talking about a box of free ties.
> 
> So what say we all to this concept?


I like the proposal, Trip. It seems to address all of the issues we've experienced.


----------



## TommyDawg

While I think Trips idea is fine, I guess we need to decide if the problems we've had of late are systemic and cant be fixed but to scrap the current format. Or, looking down the line, are the fellows there more likely to bring back the interest and enthusiasm? I would. But the others would need to step up and affirm that if they feel it. Its too bad we are having to consider it this way. Whatever the majority want to do is fine with me. 
Tom


----------



## Jovan

I'm a little bummed that it hasn't worked out lately and wish it could. But Trip's idea works too.


----------



## ballmouse

Perhaps we can restrict who can enter and who cannot? I guess there are a number of 'established' members on this board who can be trusted. 

For those who are less well-known, perhaps they are the ones who start the box (they put in ties and are the last to receive).

In addition, the pictures needs to be a requirement with a punishment (perhaps you can't join unless you are a box-starter?)


----------



## Trip English

The concern I have with the current format is that the more established posters are likely the ones who are looking to give more than receive. If it were just guys like me, Alan, Patrick, 32, etc. we wouldn't really accomplish the goal. We want to spread the wealth of our collections to newbies and folks on limited budgets and maybe (_maybe_) pick up one or two interesting treasures along the way. So as soon as we throw up requirements pertaining to reputation or any other metric (I don't think this forum software has a mechanism for "repping" like some do) than we exclude many of the people who were supposed to benefit from the exercise.

Add to that the fact that even with the best intentions someone will inevitably leave the box to sit longer than they should and it will add to the overall grumpage. I, for one, love coming to the Trad forum mostly because of the uncommonly civil tone. When we put ourselves in a position to chastise and scold one another we diminish this over what is really a trivial matter.

So I'm not trying to force a change, but simply offer a proposal that, as far as I can reason, maintains the intention of the swap box while eliminating some of the real problems that we've experienced. Admittedly there's some novelty to the box making the rounds, but it certainly seems that after two lengthy runs there's a lot more frustration than novelty.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Not a bad idea, trip. I imagine of the majority of the ties in the box now are going to sit unclaimed, taking up space and eating postage. This way, ties up for grabs only get shipped to those that definitely want them, and of there's a tie that trips one's trigger so to speak, the person can immediately claim it instead of hoping it's still in the box six rounds down the list.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, excuse the numerous typos in the previous message. I didn't proofread and tapatalk doesn't permit editing (that I know of.)


----------



## Trip English

I also think that the novelty of waiting for the box can be replaced by the excitement of watching the thread and nabbing choice ties. 

I would suggest that if we undertake the idea that guys like me with lots of ties to give place some sort of limit on how many we place on the thread per week (or something like that).


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Trip English said:


> We want to spread the wealth of our collections to newbies and folks on limited budgets and maybe (_maybe_) pick up one or two interesting treasures along the way.


What about guys like me, who are just looking to trade for a couple decent ties, with a couple decent ties? I've had the same thought as Ballmouse; I don't think we've had issues with established posters, but with the newer members that seemed to come out of the woodwork at the mention of "free ties". Maybe we start more than 1 box: one open to all and another for the folks that have proven that they can follow the rules?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm going to say that I like the idea of a by-invitation-only box. I like finding packages on my doorstep. I'm not convinced that I have every tie that could possibly be. I'd like to know that I could throw some real treasures in and maybe get something in return instead of having the box disappear into the ether, only to surface torn and frayed, if it ever does. In short, I'd like to give it a try--if it works, great. If it turns out that there's nothing of interest for The Chosen Few, well, nothing lost. Hopefully, the list of participants could be expanded at some point, but gradually. Trip's idea is also worth trying.


----------



## Trip English

I personally don't care if the box continues as it is, but clearly a lot of the folks involved were (and still are) getting frustrated. For those who want to trade like for like and can play by the rules, sure, but the point that I was making regarding the participation was that any one of us could wind up being the weak link if circumstances intervene. Wife gets the mail and misplaces the box, camera on the blink, disaster with the kids... the list goes on and on. 

Not for me to decide, but there's a dialog coming no matter what after this last round and I wanted to make sure that an alternative was proposed before finger pointing started and the whole thing just got blown to hell.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Quick question: I've taken a pretty comprehensive set of pics (no time to upload them all until tomorrow), but I'm wondering what an okay ratio of ties put in to ties taken out would be for a relative newb like me. I have two to put in that absolutely meet the box's standards, but I don't want to waste space with ties that aren't quite right. 

There are four in the box that I'm quite fond of (or rather, three I'm quite fond of and one which my girlfriend really likes). One is somewhat damaged, with a stain and a worn corner, but the other three are in good shape. I'd hate to take more than I ought to, but my tie collection is rather limited. I figured I'd run it up the flagpole and see what you all think.


----------



## Trip English

32rollandrock said:


> I'm going to say that I like the idea of a by-invitation-only box. I like finding packages on my doorstep. I'm not convinced that I have every tie that could possibly be. I'd like to know that I could throw some real treasures in and maybe get something in return instead of having the box disappear into the ether, only to surface torn and frayed, if it ever does. In short, I'd like to give it a try--if it works, great. If it turns out that there's nothing of interest for The Chosen Few, well, nothing lost. Hopefully, the list of participants could be expanded at some point, but gradually. Trip's idea is also worth trying.


There might be room for both in what could become a tiered system. Again, the software of the forum doesn't seem to offer much beyond a post count so I'm not sure how it would be administrated, but successful participation on the exchange thread could result in an invite into the inner circle of the box where trusted members place truly great ties in the box not not just the overflow of their collection. That is, admittedly, as thrilling an idea as could stem from a discussion of neckties! The idea that I could take a few ties that I truly love and shoot them off to guys like Alan, 32, Patrick, Art, etc and get some new surprise treasure a few weeks later is certainly worth exploring.

But from what I've heard about the current boxes we may as well be stuffing used dinner napkins into the box.


----------



## Trip English

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Quick question: I've taken a pretty comprehensive set of pics (no time to upload them all until tomorrow), but I'm wondering what an okay ratio of ties put in to ties taken out would be for a relative newb like me. I have two to put in that absolutely meet the box's standards, but I don't want to waste space with ties that aren't quite right.
> 
> There are four in the box that I'm quite fond of (or rather, three I'm quite fond of and one which my girlfriend really likes). One is somewhat damaged, with a stain and a worn corner, but the other three are in good shape. I'd hate to take more than I ought to, but my tie collection is rather limited. I figured I'd run it up the flagpole and see what you all think.


Grab whatever ties you want and PLEASE take it upon yourself to trash any ties with stains or damage. We have all agreed several times over that it's perfectly fine for guys like you to take more than you give, or even to not give at all if you have nothing that meets the criteria. Better to lighten the box than dilute its potency.


----------



## CMDC

^Right. I'd rather we get to a point where we end up with an empty box than have us all sending around a box full of stuff no one wants, hoping that the next sap will grab it all. I would hope that we'd all be able to "curate" the box and keep out stained, damaged, and otherwise undesirable ties, but apparently we've failed there. If you have doubts about whether you should put it in the box, don't include it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Grab whatever ties you want and PLEASE take it upon yourself to trash any ties with stains or damage. We have all agreed several times over that it's perfectly fine for guys like you to take more than you give, or even to not give at all if you have nothing that meets the criteria. Better to lighten the box than dilute its potency.


EDIT: Never mind, I had rules and suggestions mixed up there for a minute. Will do that.

I deleted the original post, which stated that there were a few products of China in the box and asked for advice on what to do with them. It looks like they're going to end up around the necks of my friends, sitting opposite an HR person.


----------



## Trip English

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Really? There are Hecho en China ties in the box? Wow...


----------



## Trip English

I think 32R&R should make a video like in Office Space where he takes the current box out to a field an beats the sh__ out of it.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Trip English said:


> I think 32R&R should make a video like in Office Space where he takes the current box out to a field an beats the sh__ out of it.


I would watch the sh__ out of this.


----------



## ArtVandalay

"made in imported? What the $&@! Does that mean?" 
"I just want to kick this polyester tie out the window!"


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, Brantley, did you ever receive the western box from bizzle? It's been almost two weeks since it has last been heard from...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> I think 32R&R should make a video like in Office Space where he takes the current box out to a field an beats the sh__ out of it.


Well, out of thirty-three long ties and eight bow ties, there are two made in China and two with stains. The remainder of the ties are, to put it bluntly, pretty darn good. Any one of them would be quite a thrifting score. I had to exercise some real pickiness in selecting what to take, rejecting anything too narrow, too wide, or too similar to what I already have. Here's my rundown of what's in the box:

Repp ties: Unsurprisingly, this is the largest group. My flash photography was very unkind to them; they're not nearly so shiny in real-life.









Emblematic ties:










Neat patterns (and a plaid that snuck in): The two red ties don't look quite so similar in person, as one of them is beautifully crisp linen.










Plaids (the rest of them, that is): Not a whole lot to say about these. Two wools and a silk.










Paisleys, and the lone solid: These are wonderful, but then again I have a weakness for paisley.










Bows: The second-from-right is in wonderful shape, considering how old it must be.










There is also a Leatherman web & ribbon belt with brown leather ends, blue webbing, and a blue ribbon with nautical signal flags. Sz 36.

I'm breaking this into two posts. The next will be what I put in and what came out.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Phew, the pictures seem to be working. Here's what I put in: A J. Press square-ended red satin bow, and a Mallory & Church kelly green cotton lisle knit.










Here's what I took out:

The Good: John Heitz wool plaid, Robert Talbot for Orbach's repp, and Cotswold Collection emblematic with giraffes necking, which my girlfriend wouldn't even consider letting me leave.










The Bad: These two otherwise nice ties have worn spots at the front edges, which are sort of visible in this shot, and a few stains apiece, one or two of which can be made out here. They're destined for roles as movie costumes.










The Ugly: These two reveal their secret shame. I hope my friend's roommate likes them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It blowed up--it blowed up real good.



M Go Crimson said:


> I would watch the sh__ out of this.


----------



## brantley11

ArtVandalay said:


> Also, Brantley, did you ever receive the western box from bizzle? It's been almost two weeks since it has last been heard from...


I have not received the box. I sent him may address and he said he would have it out soon, but I have not heard any more.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Awesome. Bizzle?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Rhymes with "fizzle."

Seriously. I can understand regular life sometimes getting in the way of sending the box out pronto or promptly posting photos. What I can't understand is not posting "Hey, sorry this is taking longer than it should" updates if it takes longer than a couple-three days and not posting photos at all.



ArtVandalay said:


> Awesome. Bizzle?


----------



## TommyDawg

Hey Youthful. Thanks for all the pics and details. Nice work. And the selection looks pretty good, as you mention. I'm further down the list and see a few I like, if available. I have a couple of carrott & gibbs bows to include... Hope to see it soon...
Tom


----------



## Jack1425

Jovan said:


> I'm a little bummed that it hasn't worked out lately and wish it could. But Trip's idea works too.


Same..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I think 32R&R should make a video like in Office Space where he takes the current box out to a field an beats the sh__ out of it.


I hereby volunteer my... acting skills... to do just such a thing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Hardiw1

Michael Bolton (32r&r) in action.


----------



## Jovan

Hopefully the ties won't give him bloody knuckles like plastic and silicon would.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, out of thirty-three long ties and eight bow ties, there are two made in China and two with stains. The remainder of the ties are, to put it bluntly, pretty darn good. Any one of them would be quite a thrifting score. I had to exercise some real pickiness in selecting what to take, rejecting anything too narrow, too wide, or too similar to what I already have. Here's my rundown of what's in the box:
> 
> Repp ties: Unsurprisingly, this is the largest group. My flash photography was very unkind to them; they're not nearly so shiny in real-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emblematic ties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat patterns (and a plaid that snuck in): The two red ties don't look quite so similar in person, as one of them is beautifully crisp linen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaids (the rest of them, that is): Not a whole lot to say about these. Two wools and a silk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paisleys, and the lone solid: These are wonderful, but then again I have a weakness for paisley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bows: The second-from-right is in wonderful shape, considering how old it must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a Leatherman web & ribbon belt with brown leather ends, blue webbing, and a blue ribbon with nautical signal flags. Sz 36.
> 
> I'm breaking this into two posts. The next will be what I put in and what came out.


Great pictures and narration. Thank you for your efforts they are appreciated.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

tommydawg, ocbd, it was no problem. I enjoyed doing the post. Luckily the box came on my day off.

I'll try and get it in the mail soon, but there's a gouge in the side of the box so I need to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The gouge is from me kicking it.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> tommydawg, ocbd, it was no problem. I enjoyed doing the post. Luckily the box came on my day off.
> 
> I'll try and get it in the mail soon, but there's a gouge in the side of the box so I need to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## The Rambler

I guess I think it's inevitable that the box will fill up with things people wouldn't wear.


----------



## Jovan

32rollandrock said:


> The gouge is from me kicking it.


:biggrin2:



The Rambler said:


> I guess I think it's inevitable that the box will fill up with things people wouldn't wear.


Wouldn't be a problem if they'd just follow the rules that were set forth from the beginning...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL....and the masses were heard to shout; "Burn the box! Burn the box!" Or perhaps just just seperate the "wheat from the chaffe" and drop the chaffe off at your local Goodwill, as you take the box of ties to the post office to be sent on to the next address.


----------



## andcounting

Perhaps there were more rules needed for entering the game. I know this started as a way to help new trads get a jump on their collection, but it seems to be something of a fraternal thing now amongst those with a bit more. Neither is bad nor good, but it is a distinction. Perhaps some simple rules (if we don't abandon the idea) like number of posts, length of time as a registered forumite, etc.


----------



## Hardiw1

Do we have any volunteers to make the quest to Mordor to toss the box into the fiery pit of Mt. doom from whence it came?


----------



## ArtVandalay

All kidding aside, where is the western box? This has gotten absurd.


----------



## 32rollandrock

What's the over-under on when someone's gonna say, I sent it out, musta got lost in the mail?



ArtVandalay said:


> All kidding aside, where is the western box? This has gotten absurd.


----------



## brantley11

I still have not received the western/southern box from bizzle. I guess the tie monster intercepted it


----------



## Topsider

Maybe you guys should post the current GPS coordinates of the box on one of those geocaching web sites or something.


----------



## Jovan

I'm not sure if I really _can_ intervene in these matters as a moderator, but I really do want to. I'm close to calling bizzle a thief.


----------



## Taken Aback

I did suggest satellite tracking. 

On the other hand, I hate to suggest _anything_ that's based on a member's post count, but, considering bizzle only has five posts, the odds that he may have been a troll is not so low. Of course, trolls aren't necessarily thieves, but since trolls can often be the disgruntled banned, it's not out of the question that this is some concocted act of retribution.

Hopefully all goes well, but perhaps in the future the need for applicant to have contributed more should be a requirement before being added.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is too strong a word, and we cannot be sure who it is. I would suggest "narcissistic pig" as opposed to "thief." I don't believe we're dealing with criminal intent here. Rather, I think we're dealing with someone who simply doesn't give a hoot about anybody but himself. I can't wait to see the photos posted by whomever has been holding these boxes for this length of time. Ahem.



Jovan said:


> I'm not sure if I really _can_ intervene in these matters as a moderator, but I really do want to. I'm close to calling bizzle a thief.


----------



## Jovan

I hate to be anti-newbie, but situations like this are why it might make sense to restrict the box to people we all know at least a fair bit.


----------



## Trip English

Presumably someone has Bizzle's address - or at least "an address" did anyone try google mapping it to see if it wound up at an Arby's or something?

If it's an actual house, I say we mount a Trad Task Force and engage the enemy. Mark McNairy can probably help us find some camouflage sack suits and comando sole long-wings.


----------



## Hardiw1

Looks like WRMS was before bizzle.


----------



## Trip English

I went back a few pictures and saw what WRMS posted as far as the full box inventory. There were a few good ones, but really no big loss. If we want to finish the West Coast route I could easily seed a box and ship it out. Whoever's next (looks like Jovan might be a possibility) PM me an address and I'll get this goddamn thing rolling again.


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm happy to help with the seeding. I don't have a ton of ties, but I can probably add 4-5 to the box.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have some things I am sure Bizzle needs. If whoever has it would provide his address via PM, I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## WRMS

I sent bizzles address to 32 via PM

Mark



Trip English said:


> Presumably someone has Bizzle's address - or at least "an address" did anyone try google mapping it to see if it wound up at an Arby's or something?
> 
> If it's an actual house, I say we mount a Trad Task Force and engage the enemy. Mark McNairy can probably help us find some camouflage sack suits and comando sole long-wings.


----------



## Taken Aback

32rollandrock said:


> I have some things I am sure Bizzle needs. If whoever has it would provide his address via PM, I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.


Do they tick?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some items may have ticks. Others, such as the world's largest collection of Van Heusen ties, would need just a quick trip to the cleaners to be good as new.



Taken Aback said:


> Do they tick?


----------



## Jack1425

Trip, while the few ties on hand could scarcely be described as a "collection," I have managed to end up with two doubles. (BB Repps in great condition). Should there be a need to seed another box it would be my pleasure to donate.. I'm certain that more than one of the ties I do have, have been gifted by generous members.. Ex.. Patrick and TD..


----------



## DoghouseReilly

WRMS said:


> I sent bizzles address to 32 via PM
> 
> Mark


I don't knows I like this. It is just assumed that the guy behind you isn't going to give away your address when prompted. No matter what Bizzle did or didn't do, this thing is taking a turn for the ungentlemanly.


----------



## TSWalker

DoghouseReilly said:


> I don't knows I like this. It is just assumed that the guy behind you isn't going to give away your address when prompted. No matter what Bizzle did or didn't do, this thing is taking a turn for the ungentlemanly.


You make a valid point, but I for one prefer the thought of something being done rather than just a collective disappointment and cutting of losses. I freely admit that the moral high ground belongs to you.


----------



## AlanC

Let's not let what is meant to be a fun exercise take a negative turn. I'm sure we can get a new box going for the Western guys. We don't know Bizzles circumstances. Setting a minimum post count for participation in the future may be wise, however.


----------



## TommyDawg

Ok, back to the business of tracking the Eastern box. *Youthful*, have you shipped it off yet to *CMDC *(or a change in the order)? If so, have you received it CMDC?

Can someone please bring forward the master list from several pages back and highlight current status?

Thanks.
Tom


----------



## CMDC

I haven't received it and haven't been contacted by Youthful.


----------



## WRMS

I don't see the problem of passing on an address. I assume none of us are in the witness protection program and if someone can just drive over knock on the door and buy bizzel a beer and talk ties I don't see the problem.

In other news I'm currently wearing a tie swap tie (actually three in three days) that has garnered positive attention from my students. Yesterday was an amazing green/blue/yellow bow and today is a Lands End Charter Collection wool tie in a Dress Stewart tartan.
Many thanks to the previous owners.

Mark


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CMDC said:


> I haven't received it and haven't been contacted by Youthful.


Yeah, I've had a very busy week. I think I'm just going to patch the box with duct tape and try to get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Trip English

Fast forward 3 years from now when the Supreme Court finally hears an appeal based on the "Swap Box Defense."


----------



## jamesensor

Trip English said:


> Fast forward 3 years from now when the Supreme Court finally hears an appeal based on the "Swap Box Defense."


If the tie has slim width, you must acquit.


----------



## Hardiw1

Would a crime of passion come in to play here?


----------



## Taken Aback

Alien abduction is more likely. Multiple heads need multiple ties.


----------



## TommyDawg

In Boston, someone would be laying on the horn by now, like one second after the light turned green. Lets get these things moving, I have vacation in July...
Tom


----------



## 32rollandrock

The most recent postings here are the AAAC equivalent of laying on the horn. You can see how much good it has done.



TommyDawg said:


> In Boston, someone would be laying on the horn by now, like one second after the light turned green. Lets get these things moving, I have vacation in July...
> Tom


----------



## AncientMadder

The west box has made just two arrivals in the past 30 days (WRMS on March 26 and then bizzle, unconfirmed) and is missing. 

The east box isn't doing much better, with only three arrivals (tonylumpkin on March 29, swb120 on April 3, and Youthful Repp-robate sometime around April 9.) We last heard about the east box almost a week ago on April 17, when Youthful Repp-robate said he would try to get it in the mail the next day to CMDC. 

Any updates?


----------



## ArtVandalay

The box experiment is dead, evidently.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed, a good and noble venture whose time came, has passed and seems now gone...doomed by the oft cursed vagaries of human nature! May they rest in peace.


----------



## Trip English

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Youthful at least posted photos and let us know he's alive and has the box. And CMDC is a reliable guy with a track record. I wouldn't give up on the East Box just yet.



AncientMadder said:


> The west box has made just two arrivals in the past 30 days (WRMS on March 26 and then bizzle, unconfirmed) and is missing.
> 
> The east box isn't doing much better, with only three arrivals (tonylumpkin on March 29, swb120 on April 3, and Youthful Repp-robate sometime around April 9.) We last heard about the east box almost a week ago on April 17, when Youthful Repp-robate said he would try to get it in the mail the next day to CMDC.
> 
> Any updates?


----------



## TommyDawg

32rollandrock said:


> Youthful at least posted photos and let us know he's alive and has the box. And CMDC is a reliable guy with a track record. I wouldn't give up on the East Box just yet.


If the east box gets moving, we may get some traction. I already have my address to Christophe, and after me, Jonathonbaron is a good guy who works near me (we did a live switch last time). But no word if the box is on the way to CMDC or not.


----------



## ArtVandalay

If the box should happen to continue another go-around, a suggestion: should your turn be approaching and you don't think you'll be able to turn over the box within a few days due to life circumstances, kindly have the person in front of you ship to the next person on the list. You can always get tagged onto the end of the list.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A good suggestion. Methinks if this has another go-around, it'll be one box with fewer participants.



ArtVandalay said:


> If the box should happen continues another go-around, a suggestion: should your turn be approaching and you don't think you'll be able to turn over the box within a few days due to life circumstances, kindly have the person in front of you ship to the next person on the list. You can always get tagged onto the end of the list.


----------



## CMDC

I gave my address to Youthful Tuesday last week and I believe it is on the way.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AncientMadder said:


> The west box has made just two arrivals in the past 30 days (WRMS on March 26 and then bizzle, unconfirmed) and is missing.
> 
> The east box isn't doing much better, with only three arrivals (tonylumpkin on March 29, swb120 on April 3, and Youthful Repp-robate sometime around April 9.) We last heard about the east box almost a week ago on April 17, when Youthful Repp-robate said he would try to get it in the mail the next day to CMDC.
> 
> Any updates?


Very sorry. Term paper. Box in mail hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Trip English

Are you saying that the completion of a term paper, and possibly the success of your academic future has taken precedence over shipping a box of old ties to strangers??? I think you need to re-examine your priorities. 

And thus we see the inherent flaws in the swap box concept.


----------



## Topsider

We all have lives. It should be possible for anyone to turn the box around inside of a week. 

Not that I have a horse in this race, mind you. I have too many ties already.


----------



## Trip English

I agre that a week is reasonable, but assuming the outside of that estimate with cheap USPS shipping and it's 2014 before the box finishes the circuit. I think what a lot of people are looking for is a momentum that can't be kept up with new pictures and updates being posted every 72 hours or so. Just not realistic. 

When things started I was on the other side - I wanted things moving really quickly and the thread to be crackling with excitement, but after two rounds I'm a convert to the sort of lazy approach of just getting it through the rounds at whatever natural speed and enjoying the ride for what it is. Better that than turn on one another over picayune minutia. There's enough of that on the internet already.


----------



## 32rollandrock

There's a happy medium, and what's happened isn't necessarily happy.

Whenever-you-darn-feel-like-it would be OK if ties signed by Churchill or equivalent were in the mix. That hasn't been the experience. If it's a potpourri of LE, BB, RT, then a bit faster than whenever-you-darn-feel-like-it would be nice. The experience has been a bit south of the aforementioned potpourri, and that, among other things, is what makes it not OK.

I'm not ripping on Youthful here--he, at least, has kept us posted. He's taken photos and posted them. That's a whole lot more than others have done. The black holes that last weeks, only to have a mish-mash of frayed and made-in-China crap emerge when someone finally acts like a gentleman and posts photos, are the part that is intolerable.

We'll get this figured out, I think. At some point, this will settle into a box that makes its way across the country with no postings at all, just a group of chaps who trust each other and act accordingly.



Trip English said:


> I agre that a week is reasonable, but assuming the outside of that estimate with cheap USPS shipping and it's 2014 before the box finishes the circuit. I think what a lot of people are looking for is a momentum that can't be kept up with new pictures and updates being posted every 72 hours or so. Just not realistic.
> 
> When things started I was on the other side - I wanted things moving really quickly and the thread to be crackling with excitement, but after two rounds I'm a convert to the sort of lazy approach of just getting it through the rounds at whatever natural speed and enjoying the ride for what it is. Better that than turn on one another over picayune minutia. There's enough of that on the internet already.


----------



## Bjorn

You should probably work out a schedule for how often it needs to go into the freezer for a week, so as not to send little bugsies around


----------



## Atterberg

What would it take to get a tie swap bazaar off the ground? People could post pictures of their available-for-trade ties and then offer 1:1 swaps as was suggested earlier in this thread. After a few ebay dealings I have enough ties to contribute myself.


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> Goodnight sweet prince.


I literally laughed out loud at this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Your sense of humor is better than mine.



Hardiw1 said:


> I literally laughed out loud at this.


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> Your sense of humor is better than mine.


https://ohinternet.com/Goodnight_Sweet_Prince


----------



## 32rollandrock

That a 'splainer is needed when Shakespeare is involved seals the deal: The Internet will be the death of everything.



Topsider said:


> https://ohinternet.com/Goodnight_Sweet_Prince


----------



## Topsider

32rollandrock said:


> That a 'splainer is needed when Shakespeare is involved seals the deal: The Internet will be the death of everything.


Don't feel bad. Somebody once posted that I had "won the Internet." I thought that was a good thing until I Googled it. :/


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, winning the internet isn't such a swell deal after all...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Alas, poor Yorick.


----------



## swb120

AncientMadder said:


> The west box has made just two arrivals in the past 30 days (WRMS on March 26 and then bizzle, unconfirmed) and is missing.
> 
> The east box isn't doing much better, with only three arrivals (tonylumpkin on March 29, swb120 on April 3, and Youthful Repp-robate sometime around April 9.) We last heard about the east box almost a week ago on April 17, when Youthful Repp-robate said he would try to get it in the mail the next day to CMDC.
> 
> Any updates?


I must say, there are more complaints about these silly tie boxes (with rather mediocre ties...and that's a generous description) than I could have imagined.

But there should be no complaints about it's path through Pittsburgh! TonyLumpkin received it on the 29th and handed it off to me on the 3rd (coordinating schedules for the hand-off is trickier than mailing it; TonyL would have had it to me on the 2nd, but for my unavailability), after Palm Sunday weekend. I had it for two days, and, after finding a suitable replacement box for the original, mailed it on the 5th...again, two days later. Surely, a two-day turnaround isn't too onorous for the rest of the circuit.

It was received on the 9th by Youthful, following Easter weekend. And isn't he exactly the kind of young Trad that this box was intended for - a young man, in college or grad school, starting his Trad wardrobe - not us older guys with too many ties? So if he's busy, has papers, and it takes a few extra days, let's cut him some slack. He's been both excited about receiving the box, and communicative about having received it and the reasons for his delay in sending it on.

I would submit that, though perhaps slow at times, the East Coast box is in no way analogous to the West Coast box, which has apparently disappeared/been stolen or lost.


----------



## Taken Aback

swb120 said:


> I would submit that, though perhaps slow at times, the East Coast box is in no way analogous to the West Coast box, which has apparently disappeared/been stolen or lost.


Rap battles have started for less.


----------



## TSWalker

Taken Aback said:


> Rap battles have started for less.


Fo' shizzle, Bizzle.


----------



## bizzle

swb120 said:


> I must say, there are more complaints about these silly tie boxes (with rather mediocre ties...and that's a generous description) than I could have imagined.
> 
> But there should be no complaints about it's path through Pittsburgh! TonyLumpkin received it on the 29th and handed it off to me on the 3rd (coordinating schedules for the hand-off is trickier than mailing it; TonyL would have had it to me on the 2nd, but for my unavailability), after Palm Sunday weekend. I had it for two days, and, after finding a suitable replacement box for the original, mailed it on the 5th...again, two days later. Surely, a two-day turnaround isn't too onorous for the rest of the circuit.
> 
> It was received on the 9th by Youthful, following Easter weekend. And isn't he exactly the kind of young Trad that this box was intended for - a young man, in college or grad school, starting his Trad wardrobe - not us older guys with too many ties? So if he's busy, has papers, and it takes a few extra days, let's cut him some slack. He's been both excited about receiving the box, and communicative about having received it and the reasons for his delay in sending it on.
> 
> I would submit that, though perhaps slow at times, the East Coast box is in no way analogous to the West Coast box, which has apparently disappeared/been stolen or lost.


I beg to differ. I've only had the ties for two weeks. I've also tried to keep the thread updated and pm'ed the next person in line. I'm in grad school, as well, figuring out where I'm going to live in the next few weeks, juggling job searching and my students' exams and office hours. I don't know the first thing about ties (and posted as much when I asked to be put in the loop) and my girlfriend and I sat down and looked through them so she could help me out with one or two that would suit me. Couldn't find any, btw, it's not like some treasure trove I'm hoarding over here. Someone from the boards sold me a couple suits to get me started in my professional life and I've been waiting for them to return from the tailor.

I'm sorry that I haven't been providing regular updates to the thread about my personal life but the reality of the situation is I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Before I received the box there was dozens of posts about someone who was lagging behind expectations. I thought those posts were going a bit over the top. I quit reading the thread about then. When I received the box of ties it was so long after I'd requested to be on the list that I didn't even know what it was until I eagerly tore open the packaging to see what I had just gotten in the mail. The point is that I just let it come to me and didn't stress over it.

Truth be told, the box costs $11 to ship it out. I would have been better off (monetarily) to buy a couple ties at the Good Will. I was just trying to participate with a new group of people not rip anyone off or anger anyone.


----------



## bizzle

32rollandrock said:


> That is too strong a word, and we cannot be sure who it is. I would suggest "narcissistic pig" as opposed to "thief." I don't believe we're dealing with criminal intent here. Rather, I think we're dealing with someone who simply doesn't give a hoot about anybody but himself. I can't wait to see the photos posted by whomever has been holding these boxes for this length of time. Ahem.


So I'm a thief, a troll, and a narcissistic pig?

The reason I don't have very many posts is because I found this site while I was looking to buy some suits to get started on my professional career after graduating this summer. I've bought some things from TweedyDon and that's been the sum experience of mine on this board. Needless to say it was far more cordial than this thread. I didn't pad my post count by impugning people's character when I didn't get the box within some unstated but apparently important time frame.

I'll put the box in the mail in the morning.

As for pictures: I didn't take any ties out and I have no ties to put in so it looks the same as the picture from the guy who sent it to me minus the rainbow colored belt.


----------



## TSWalker

Thanks very much for the update.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I guess I'm not understanding your anger, Bizzle. You posted on 03/31 that you had the box in your possession and would be sending it out in "a couple of days." That's the last we hear about the box until today, over three weeks later, when you say you still have not sent the box out.
When you said the box was being sent out within days, and the next person on the list still hasn't received it over three weeks later, the box being lost in the mail or stolen are two pretty logical conclusions.

I'm surprised this all even needs to be said. Count me out for future rounds - I've got a couple of ties I'm looking to trade that I'll post in the exchange thread, or in a tie swap thread if that ever comes to fruition.


----------



## swb120

I'm in for the *Tie Swap Thread*...a great idea!


----------



## bizzle

ArtVandalay said:


> I guess I'm not understanding your anger, Bizzle. You posted on 03/31 that you had the box in your possession and would be sending it out in "a couple of days." That's the last we hear about the box until today, over three weeks later, when you say you still have not sent the box out.
> When you said the box was being sent out within days, and the next person on the list still hasn't received it over three weeks later, the box being lost in the mail or stolen are two pretty logical conclusions.
> 
> I'm surprised this all even needs to be said. Count me out for future rounds - I've got a couple of ties I'm looking to trade that I'll post in the exchange thread, or in a tie swap thread if that ever comes to fruition.


My anger?

I'm not sure where you get the idea that I'm angry. I think the whole thing is remarkably ridiculous.

First of all, there are dozens of posts discussing the relatively unappealing nature of these ties. People have alternated between suggesting tossing the whole box out and starting fresh and burning/beating the boxes. Some have even posted to other people with limited tie collections to just keep whatever they want and not worry about adding anything at all.

So you might want to consider how some of you come off calling someone a thief, a troll, a pig, etc. for what? For a box of give aways that I could have posted hey guys this box sucks I'm just donating them to the good will and be done with it?

Yes, I received the box and opened it and was unimpressed. But I've never been impressed with ties hence why I have none. My girlfriend, however, knows her ties and she came over to look at them. She was equally unimpressed but at least she had the good sense to recommend I wait until my suits come home so I can at least match a tie or two up to the suits I own.

I don't know why you think I'm angry. I just prefer to save my limited time and energy interacting with far more positive people than those who made those comments in this thread.

If it was that big of a deal to you, you have a range of other reasonable choices to make other than making disparaging remarks about another member (or threatening to come to his house or send bombs to his address--why oh why would anyone be upset over those comments?):
How about this no-brainer? Send an email or PM to the person!
A moderator that can label me a thief but can't be bothered to send an email to me.
Does it take a PhD candidate to figure that out? I wouldn't ordinarily think so...


----------



## Atterberg

bizzle said:


> So I'm a thief, a troll, and a narcissistic pig?


I'm not invested in this box, so from my outsider's perspective I believe the fundamental source of anger is that your failure to comment for several weeks is seen as inconsiderate and rude to others who participated in the project.



bizzle said:


> First of all, there are dozens of posts discussing the relatively unappealing nature of these ties.


The point is not that the ties are beneath you. It is that when you are engaging in a trust-based exchange with others you should be polite enough to keep the chain going. I'm frankly concerned by your dismissive stance toward what was ultimately other people doing you a favor.


----------



## bizzle

Atterberg said:


> I'm not invested in this box, so from my outsider's perspective I believe the fundamental source of anger is that your failure to comment for several weeks is seen as inconsiderate and rude to others who participated in the project.
> 
> The point is not that the ties are beneath you. It is that when you are engaging in a trust-based exchange with others you should be polite enough to keep the chain going. I'm frankly concerned by your dismissive stance toward what was ultimately other people doing you a favor.


I'm not dismissive of the ties. Re-read my posts.

I'm pointing out if that's how they are being seen and there are posts indicating they should be burned then why should people be threatening to come to my home or send a bomb to me over them?


----------



## Atterberg

bizzle said:


> I'm not dismissive of the ties. Re-read my posts.
> 
> I'm pointing out if that's how they are being seen and there are posts indicating they should be burned then why should people be threatening to come to my home or send a bomb to me over them?


Obviously threatening you is hyperbole and over the top, I agree with you there. But it's not your place to deem the box inferior and therefore not be concerned with keeping others in the loop on its status.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the update. And I stand by what I said. Keeping the box as long as you did with no updates is extraordinarily bad manners. That you do not, apparently, realize this speaks volumes. I should say that you owe the group an apology, not the other way around, but I doubt we'll be getting one.

Not to belabor the point, but you are the sort who stands at the counter scratching off lottery tickets while the line goes clear back to the beer cooler. Youthful, while he has kept the box longer than some might like, at least took photos, at least kept us informed. All you seem interested in doing is whining about the quality of ties and making excuses for keeping a lot of folks waiting and wondering. That the box contains ties instead of gold bullion is beside the point.

What makes this even worse is, you acknowledge reading posts in which folks expressed concerns about keeping this box moving along and you completely tuned them out, in fact, quit reading the thread. Then you took your own sweet time, knowing how others felt. Give me an "N." Give me an "A." Give me an "R." Give me a "C." Give me an "I." Give me another "I." Give me another "I." Because, really, it is all about you, isn't it?

In sum, extraordinarily weak sauce.

If you need eleven bucks to mail the box or to reimburse you for wasting your time looking at crappy ties, PM me and I'll PP the funds.



bizzle said:


> So I'm a thief, a troll, and a narcissistic pig?
> 
> The reason I don't have very many posts is because I found this site while I was looking to buy some suits to get started on my professional career after graduating this summer. I've bought some things from TweedyDon and that's been the sum experience of mine on this board. Needless to say it was far more cordial than this thread. I didn't pad my post count by impugning people's character when I didn't get the box within some unstated but apparently important time frame.
> 
> I'll put the box in the mail in the morning.
> 
> As for pictures: I didn't take any ties out and I have no ties to put in so it looks the same as the picture from the guy who sent it to me minus the rainbow colored belt.


----------



## bizzle

This is the first time I've come to the thread since I last posted. I went back and read through the thread after I posted. I haven't been ignoring anyone or any posts. I certainly didn't read concerned posts and not respond. Hence my responses.

I won't be sending you my paypal information nor will I be returning to the thread.
You apparently are reading what you want out of my responses so I'll just end the conversation from my end.

Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## 32rollandrock

bizzle said:


> Yes, I received the box and opened it and was unimpressed. But I've never been impressed with ties hence why I have none.


Did anyone else read this and think the same thing I did?

Any rate, it turns out that Bizzle, from his most recent post, is familiar with the "s" word. That's some progress, I guess. Now, Bizzle, given that you're sorry that this didn't work out, why do you think that it didn't work out? The collective fault of everyone but you, I'm sure.

Look: The folks who populate this thread are, by and large, the nicest group of folks to be found on the Internet. It is a community that operates on trust and respect--anyone who's been here for any length of time knows that. It also takes quite a lot to get danders up to the point of publicly calling folks out. When folks--and I'm talking here to you, Mister Bizzle--don't demonstrate trust and respect, it is taken neither kindly nor lightly. That, sir, is why you're getting heaped with scorn. You are reaping what was sown. Look up the Golden Rule and that about covers the waterfront.

Now, I suggest that we--me, espeically--all get over Mister Bizzle and move on to more productive things. I'm tired of him.


----------



## andcounting

I'm in grad school with a job and 3 kids (one born last week). It did take me like 15 minutes to look through the box and take pictures and then like a whopping 5 minutes to stop by the post office and ship it out. The battle is over self, not time. 

"I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies," says Aristotle, "for the hardest victory is over self."

Long excuses cause long responses. Just say "my bad" and let the very gentle gentlemen of the trad forum right it off - they're very generous. Even 32.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I love you, man.



andcounting said:


> I'm in grad school with a job and 3 kids (one born last week). It did take me like 15 minutes to look through the box and take pictures and then like a whopping 5 minutes to stop by the post office and ship it out. The battle is over self, not time.
> 
> "I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies," says Aristotle, "for the hardest victory is over self."
> 
> Long excuses cause long responses. Just say "my bad" and let the very gentle gentlemen of the trad forum right it off - they're very generous. Even 32.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

andcounting said:


> The battle is over self, not time.
> 
> "I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies," says Aristotle, "for the hardest victory is over self."


Basically the post I was going to make in reference to myself. I dropped the ball on this one: time management fail, I guess. Sorry to anyone I frustrated or inconvenienced. I dropped the box off at the post office today, and hopefully it'll be with CMDC before the end of this week.


----------



## AncientMadder

swb120 said:


> But there should be no complaints about it's path through Pittsburgh! TonyLumpkin received it on the 29th and handed it off to me on the 3rd (coordinating schedules for the hand-off is trickier than mailing it; TonyL would have had it to me on the 2nd, but for my unavailability), after Palm Sunday weekend. I had it for two days, and, after finding a suitable replacement box for the original, mailed it on the 5th...again, two days later. Surely, a two-day turnaround isn't too onorous for the rest of the circuit.


Agreed. Two or three days is an excellent turn around time. Sorry if I sounded critical; that wasn't my intention. I was just trying to give a thorough recent history of the boxes.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Basically the post I was going to make in reference to myself. I dropped the ball on this one: time management fail, I guess. Sorry to anyone I frustrated or inconvenienced. I dropped the box off at the post office today, and hopefully it'll be with CMDC before the end of this week.


You've been a gentleman about all this business and have dealt graciously with the overreactions some of us had. Glad to hear the box is moving again.


----------



## brantley11

Dear Trads,

I understand that some of y'all are really mad, but I think we need to remember this is not life or death and it sure as hell pails in comparison to real life responsibilities--for goodness sake I was next in line. I have seen some of y'all posting your situations and implying that the ones that "messed up the route" should be able to complete their task because you can. You never know until you walk in another man's shoes what it takes for him to lift his foot and put it down. So I challenge everyone to put their "big boy pants on" and move on.

I'm not looking to make enemies, but our christian duty is to love others more than ourselves and that seemed to be the spirit behind this tie swap anyway.

So gentlemen sit back, relax, enjoy a sip of bourbon and bury the hatchet with Bizzle and Youthful Repp-robate.


----------



## swb120

The Biz: this has been a simple misunderstanding, pure & simple. You're new, and perhaps didn't understand the group's expectations with respect to timely communication when you received the box. Water under the bridge now. Frankly, I'm just happy that the box wasn't lost!

Please don't feel the need to leave the Forum - this is a wonderful community from which I have learned (and spent) a great deal!



bizzle said:


> This is the first time I've come to the thread since I last posted. I went back and read through the thread after I posted. I haven't been ignoring anyone or any posts. I certainly didn't read concerned posts and not respond. Hence my responses.
> 
> I won't be sending you my paypal information nor will I be returning to the thread.
> You apparently are reading what you want out of my responses so I'll just end the conversation from my end.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out.


No one should have any issue with Youthful *whatsoever*: he was very communicative with me prior to receiving the box, and has been so during his time with the box. We should perhaps temper our expectations with respect to the box - someone holding the box a few extra days does not spell the end of Western civilization.



brantley11 said:


> So gentlemen sit back, relax, enjoy a sip of bourbon and bury the hatchet with Bizzle and Youthful Repp-robate.


----------



## eagle2250

andcounting said:


> I'm in grad school with a job and 3 kids (one born last week). It did take me like 15 minutes to look through the box and take pictures and then like a whopping 5 minutes to stop by the post office and ship it out. The battle is over self, not time.
> 
> "I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies," says Aristotle, "for the hardest victory is over self."
> 
> Long excuses cause long responses. Just say "my bad" and let the very gentle gentlemen of the trad forum right it off - they're very generous. Even 32.





32rollandrock said:


> I love you, man.


+1 but LOL. The two of you sound like a couple of old hippies...and I know hippies. Though I personally never was one, I did live the era and will tell you, the nose of the participants was as distastful as the (lack of)appeal of the earth shoes, the bell bottoms and the tie-died Tee's the phenomenon begat! Although, a belated thanks for your efforts to spread oil on our troubled waters...and yes, the whining of the one who initially perpetrated the confusion and acrimony seems even more unappealing than the "nose" of the 1960's!


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is fine, but to a point.

Of course this isn't life or death. And I'm not "really mad." Believe me, you do not want to see me when I'm "really mad." So, let's use "irksome."

What makes this irksome is that, in this little corner of the Internet, we are all, I think, accustomed to manners and civil behavior. Not to overstate things, but it is a vacation, if you will, from the boorishness that we all see every day. We can come here and have pleasant conversations and gently poke at each other and have a laugh or two. That's what makes what has happened here so irksome.

We are not, of course, friends in the real sense of the word, rather we are Internet friends, and that only goes so far. Part of the difference is, when you step out of line, you get rebuked perhaps more harshly than you would in the real world. That's just the way it is in cyberspace, and it is largely unavoidable. When folks burst this bubble of respect and trust and manners the way that Bizzle and some others have, it provokes a response that is predicated on how much it is NOT supposed to be that way around here. It is as if the boorish folk whom we must deal with every day have invaded our retreat.

No one should have to tell anyone that it is not polite to keep folks waiting, whether the issue is a tie swap box or a business appointment or a dinner date or the betting line at the track. Of course we all understand that things can get in the way. But that is not what has happened here in the case of Bizzle and some others. They didn't do what they were supposed to do, what they were expected to do, because they just didn't feel like doing it. Really, that's what it boils down to here: They just didn't feel like doing it. And that's irksome. That invites the response that has been expressed.

I'm not a hard-and-fast guy. If we were to do this all over again, would I give Youthful another shot, even though he sat on the box longer than he should have? Yes, because he redeemed himself in other ways. He took pictures. He stayed in touch. Would I give some other folks whom I shall not name another shot, even though they did not take pictures? Yes, because they're trusted vets with track records and they moved the box quickly. Would I give another shot to folks who didn't take pictures, didn't move the box quickly and didn't at least post a mea culpa? Heck no. Of course we should turn cheeks, but that does not mean that we should keep our cheeks up for continued slapping.

The spirit behind the box remains generosity and giving more than you take. But spirit, any spirit, doesn't stay alive by itself. It requires care and sustenance and understanding and, occasionally, tough love. I love my neighbor, but not enough to fill a box with BB and O'Connell's only to see it transformed into frayed Pierre Cardin while no one was looking.



brantley11 said:


> Dear Trads,
> 
> I understand that some of y'all are really mad, but I think we need to remember this is not life or death and it sure as hell pails in comparison to real life responsibilities--for goodness sake I was next in line. I have seen some of y'all posting your situations and implying that the ones that "messed up the route" should be able to complete their task because you can. You never know until you walk in another man's shoes what it takes for him to lift his foot and put it down. So I challenge everyone to put their "big boy pants on" and move on.
> 
> I'm not looking to make enemies, but our christian duty is to love others more than ourselves and that seemed to be the spirit behind this tie swap anyway.
> 
> So gentlemen sit back, relax, enjoy a sip of bourbon and bury the hatchet with Bizzle and Youthful Repp-robate.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never mind.


----------



## WRMS

I have on another Trad Tie Box tie today, a very snazzy bow from Lands In. One of my HS students begged me to it sell it to him and I've had several compliments on it (the Mad Men era suit as well) and its not even noon yet. Thanks everyone!

Mark


----------



## swb120

I generally agree with you, 32. My request that sh'bizzle not leave the forum doesn't mean I would want to include him on the next round of the box. It was likely a misunderstanding on his part, but he has been remarkably cavalier about not communicating with the group for 2-3 weeks, and his above response was a sarcastic, rather than a sincere, apology. Bad form and bad manners. Again, in contradistinction to YRR.



32rollandrock said:


> Never mind.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Finally, back to what it's all about...



WRMS said:


> I have on another Trad Tie Box tie today, a very snazzy bow from Lands In. One of my HS students begged me to it sell it to him and I've had several compliments on it (the Mad Men era suit as well) and its not even noon yet. Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mark


----------



## CMDC

I received the eastern box today. I've got to say that the collection was a bit tired. Some nice ties to be sure but not much that I found terribly exciting. I edited out a few, including a Nautica that I doubt will get much love, plus a few widebodies that would have been at home on an episode of Barney Miller. So I decided to seed the box. I took these two (Brooks and LE)










And added 14 to the mix:

All Brooks Bros. The first two are XL because I thought there might be a few among us needing or preferring more length.










All Brooks Bros:










Polo, Polo, and Robert Talbott:










Gant, Brooks, and 2 Locharron wool tartans:










I have the address of James Sensor and the box will be off to him tomorrow.


----------



## Trip English

THAT is how it's done.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hurrah!


----------



## Hardiw1

Commendable move CMDC.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## TommyDawg

Nice work cm. much appreciated


----------



## Jovan

WRMS said:


> I have on another Trad Tie Box tie today, a very snazzy bow from Lands In. One of my HS students begged me to it sell it to him and I've had several compliments on it (the Mad Men era suit as well) and its not even noon yet. Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mark


Pictures!


----------



## Jack1425

CMDC said:


> I have the address of James Sensor and the box will be off to him tomorrow.


Have not checked the list in a bit but am pretty sure I am after James Sensor. Address info sent awhile back to him and Anonymouz is on deck ready to go!!


----------



## WRMS

I did take a photo with this in mind. However, if you review my photos of the tie box when I had it you'll see why I have nothing worthy to show.

Its very frustrating because I have supported myself with a camera in the past. People like my B&W photos and (very) occasionally buy them, but all of that is with my beloved and regularly used Leicas and other film cameras and produced in a (still) wet darkroom. The switch to 0s and 1s has been a confidence and moral disaster for me.

Mark



Jovan said:


> Pictures!


----------



## Hardiw1

Oh, don't mind me, just out for a stroll.....


----------



## 32rollandrock

https://www.esnips.com/displayimage.php?album=3716017&pid=29669566


----------



## jamesensor

I received the box last night and sent it out this morning.

Here is the freshly opened box:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img00238201205021817.jpg/

Here is what I taketh:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img00250201205021939.jpg/

And giveth:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/img00247201205021933.jpg/

The center tie is interesting in that it is a midnight blue background with black stripes. It is a Mitsubishi tie that was given to me by a head engineer about 20 years ago. My friend and band mate's father was Japanese and he moved to Florida to help run the big Mitsubishi facility there (which has since closed). He had at least 40 of these tie and thought it was amusing that we wore suits while playing with our band. He gave us each a tie so that we would match on stage. I haven't worn it in years and thought someone might appreciate the history/nerd cred.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Hooray!


----------



## Patrick06790

Is the East Coast box getting near me? I lost the list of names long ago. I've been looking through ties and have some good additions.


----------



## Trip English

I, too, have a bundle of ties for any future box.


----------



## Hardiw1

Brantley11, did you ever receive the box from bizzle?


----------



## Hardiw1

This is where we are, I think.

Box 1 (West & South)

Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
andcounting - CO
AncientMadder - UT
spielerman - Boise, ID
missoula - Missoula, MT
WRMS - WA
bizzle - CA
Jovan - (possibly) - NM
[/COLOR]

brantley11 - MS
Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

Box 2 (North & East)

DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
32rollandrock - IL
Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - Springfield, OH
HalfLegend - OH
tonylumpkin - PA
Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
CMDC - DC


jamesensor - DC
Jack1425 - NY
anonymouz - NY
ballmouse - NY
Christophe - RI
TommyDawg - MA
jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
Patrick06790 - CT
hmmurdock - Torrington, CT


----------



## Hardiw1

Sorry using my phone and got a little squirrely on the colors.



Hardiw1 said:


> Pulling the list up a few pages.
> 
> Box 1 (West & South)
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
> andcounting - CO
> AncientMadder - UT
> spielerman - Boise, ID
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> bizzle - CA
> Jovan - (possibly) - NM
> [/COLOR]
> 
> brantley11 - MS
> Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> nerdykarim - GA
> rbstc - Athens, GA
> TSWalker - FL
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Box 2 (North & East)
> 
> DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> 32rollandrock - IL
> Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> HalfLegend - OH
> tonylumpkin - PA
> Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
> CMDC - DC
> 
> 
> jamesensor - DC
> Jack1425 - NY
> anonymouz - NY
> ballmouse - NY
> Christophe - RI
> TommyDawg - MA
> jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
> Patrick06790 - CT
> hmmurdock - Torrington, CT
> 
> So this is where we are, I think....
> Box 1 is en route to bizzle
> Box 2 has a black hole at HalfLegend, and is getting handed off to swb in between tonylumpkin and YRR.
> 
> ​


----------



## Hardiw1

Sorry evidently I can't seem to get the color right on my phone. Anyway, last I saw was one box on the way to Brantley11 and other to James sensor.


----------



## Atterberg

I now have enough ties that I would like to jump on the box bandwagon the next time it goes around (assuming it does).


----------



## Jovan

I'll be in NM in June for sure. Everything's locked down for me to move soon. If anyone cares.


----------



## Jack1425

Lads, the box has arrived! It shall be in the mail tomorrow on it's happy way to anonymouz!! I grabbed two regular ties and a JAB bow and left a brooks and a 346. I have the pictures taken but am having issues with sharing from flickr. I keep getting the warning of an invalid url? any insights? In any event I am working the problem.. Thanks to all!!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^ Don't have the checkbox selected that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".


----------



## Jovan

That checkbox really needs to be removed entirely or at least edited to say "don't check this or the link will not work".


----------



## brantley11

I did not receive the box from bizzle, but I also told him two weeks after the dibacle that I did not want him to send it to me because most/all of the ties in it looked undesirable. I was not interested in "paying to see"-meaning the cost of shipping simply to pass it on without depositing or taking. I was hoping another southern box might be started and I could jump in on it. Please advise holders of the tie box council.


----------



## leisureclass

I don't wear ties much these days, but the prospect of getting the box after Patrick is enough for me to jump on the bandwagon. Who do I talk to about getting on the NE list?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

brantley11 said:


> I did not receive the box from bizzle, but I also told him two weeks after the dibacle that I did not want him to send it to me because most/all of the ties in it looked undesirable. I was not interested in "paying to see"-meaning the cost of shipping simply to pass it on without depositing or taking. I was hoping another southern box might be started and I could jump in on it. Please advise holders of the tie box council.


Probably don't need to say it, but if you told Bizzle not to send the box and effectively end Box 1, you probably should have mentioned it here. Better late than never, I guess. Did any others after Brantley receive the Midwest box instead?


----------



## Hardiw1

I sent bizzle a PM last night asking about the box, maybe I'll get a response today. Yes, letting everyone know here that you told him you didn't want him to send it would've made a lot of sense instead of just simply leaving everyone wondering. I'll let everyone know if/when I get a response.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Was this before or after bizzle surfaced late last month? Not to belabor the point, but there have been no photos of what's in the box for quite some time--did bizzle send you photos and, if so, could you post them?

Any rate, it appears that Mister Bizzle, who says he doesn't like ties, now has a box full of them.



brantley11 said:


> I did not receive the box from bizzle, but I also told him two weeks after the dibacle that I did not want him to send it to me because most/all of the ties in it looked undesirable. I was not interested in "paying to see"-meaning the cost of shipping simply to pass it on without depositing or taking. I was hoping another southern box might be started and I could jump in on it. Please advise holders of the tie box council.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for doing this. I had offered to pay for postage, but bizzle said no. I suspect the box is gone forever.



Hardiw1 said:


> I sent bizzle a PM last night asking about the box, maybe I'll get a response today. Yes, letting everyone know here that you told him you didn't want him to send it would've made a lot of sense instead of just simply leaving everyone wondering. I'll let everyone know if/when I get a response.


----------



## brantley11

I did this after he resurfaced. I did not get photos of the box from Bizzle and he did not respond to my requests to be skipped as well. My assessment was based on pictures WRMS posted before it went to Bizzle.



32rollandrock said:


> Was this before or after bizzle surfaced late last month? Not to belabor the point, but there have been no photos of what's in the box for quite some time--did bizzle send you photos and, if so, could you post them?
> 
> Any rate, it appears that Mister Bizzle, who says he doesn't like ties, now has a box full of them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Let me get this straight:

Two weeks after he re-surfaced, he STILL hadn't sent the box? I doubt that you contacting him had anything to do with anything--he wasn't going to send it, regardless.


----------



## Jovan

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ No response to my PM from last night.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just poked my head back in here out of curiosity. What a shame.


----------



## Trip English

To paraphrase Woody Allen, if Jesus came back to earth and saw what was happening on the trad tie swap box thread he would never stop vomiting.


----------



## Taken Aback

Just something for the administration to consider: We know that a great deal of trading and business is conducted via this forum, such as in the exchange thread and sales forums, but a good amount is limited to PM's as well. bizzle's conduct here suggests he's not someone to trust, but not everyone who might sell or trade through the site may see this thread.

I'd simply like to raise the possibility that he has the potential to victimize someone else if his standing here remains the same.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip English said:


> To paraphrase Woody Allen, if Jesus came back to earth and saw what was happening on the trad tie swap box thread he would never stop vomiting.


The trad tie swap box is like a shark, it's has to be constantly moving forward or it dies.


----------



## Trip English

At this point the trad tie swap box is like herpes with occasional outbreaks.


----------



## Atterberg

Trip English said:


> At this point the trad tie swap box is like herpes with occasional outbreaks.


I want you to know that I spit wafer bits onto my keyboard.


----------



## anonymouz

It's a shame that such a good idea has taken this turn...

Anyhow, I'm up next for the East Coast box and I'm planning to swap in these two (~3 3/8" and 3 1/2" wide):









I think they should be okay but some of you more experienced members know better than I do. If there are any objections I'll see if I can find something more suitable.

Cheers


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Those look fine to me.


----------



## Jovan

I think the width on one is slightly more than mandated, but at least they're not seven fold, 4" wide Italian monsters!

EDIT: I mistakenly thought the width limit was 3.25", my bad.


----------



## Jack1425

Jack1425 said:


> Lads, the box has arrived! It shall be in the mail tomorrow on it's happy way to anonymouz!! I grabbed two regular ties and a JAB bow and left a brooks and a 346. I have the pictures taken but am having issues with sharing from flickr. I keep getting the warning of an invalid url? any insights? In any event I am working the problem.. Thanks to all!!

















First is the "Box" and second is what I managed to grab. I found all three quite interesting and cannot wait for an opportunity to wear them. Was having trouble with posting the pics from flickr and thought that I had it licked but for some odd reason my last two pictures showing the two BB's I contributed to the box would not post.. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## CMDC

Anonymouz--both of those contributions look great. I have both of those and they are staples which can be worn with endless outfits. They will be much appreciated by whoever grabs them.


----------



## Jack1425

Jack1425 said:


> View attachment 4274
> View attachment 4275
> 
> 
> First is the "Box" and second is what I managed to grab. I found all three quite interesting and cannot wait for an opportunity to wear them. Was having trouble with posting the pics from flickr and thought that I had it licked but for some odd reason my last two pictures showing the two BB's I contributed to the box would not post.. :icon_headagainstwal


AT Last!! What I contributed to the box.. I hope these are acceptable to the group.. sigh.. I really wished that there had been a greater bow selection but I am happy I managed to come away with at least one.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks for the pics, Jack, and for trying until you got them to work.


----------



## Jack1425

Hardiw1 said:


> Thanks for the pics, Jack, and for trying until you got them to work.


My pleasure indeed..!! It was fun, a little frustrating (pics) and apparently humorous from my wife's perspective. :smile:


----------



## TommyDawg

like that red repp, Jack!
Tom


----------



## Jack1425

TommyDawg said:


> like that red repp, Jack!
> Tom


Thanks Tom! I hovered over the box before sealing it after setting it in. It was akin to a chess move then finding myself unable to remove my finger from the piece.. :smile: I supposed however, that was the point..


----------



## anonymouz

The box arrived today.

A little note on top:









Here are the ties:






















































The bows:









What I put in:









What I took:









A few issues with the bow - it'll be my only one but I think it should work fine:



























The box will be passed to ballmouse in person later today.


----------



## nerdykarim

I _love _that navy tie with the sunflowers in the 4th picture down.


----------



## Taken Aback

Indenting seems to be a lost art.


----------



## TommyDawg

nice work anonymouz!
Tom


----------



## Trip English

How is that dark pink/light pink repp still in the box. 

And what is that Mitsubishi Motors tie all about?


----------



## Atterberg

I have a bizarre fascination with that pink and purple polka dotted tie.


----------



## firedancer

That's a good looking box of ties there!


----------



## TommyDawg

Trip English said:


> How is that dark pink/light pink repp still in the box.
> 
> And what is that Mitsubishi Motors tie all about?


There was a story about the mitsu tie a couple of pages back. 
Tom


----------



## ballmouse

Just got the box from anonymouz, so here are the ties (I tried my best to group them in categories)

Stripes


Paisleys


Florals


Emblematics


Geometric-types


Others


Bowties



I hope this is ok with you guys, but here is my selection to take:


And here is what I put in:


The back labels for those interested:





If I erred, there is time for me to re-do my choices as Christophe, the next in line, hasn't PMed his address (although he should soon, since I'm leaving for vacation in 10 days).

The only 2 ties with imperfections (I briefly scanned over them) was 1) the fox one I picked (the emblems were tearing apart on the left side of the tie) and 2) the purple-pink dot one (there's a loose stitch on the front, which you can see if you look closely at the photos anonymouz and I have uploaded). Not sure if they're deal-breakers though.

As a new graduate, I must say the box arrived to me at the perfect time. Thank you for all those that have made this box something to look forward to. I hope the box continues to carry more great ties and excite the rest of the participants, much like it did for me.


----------



## wacolo

So here is what I'm gonna do. These ties are headed to Hardiw1. Pretty much all of these are from my personal stash. I am pretty sure they all conform to the established specs for the box. Hardiw1 can then send it on its way down the line. Hopefully whoever ends up with the box can get it back to me to swap a few out for myself. And then, I guess we'll see. Sorry, but I had no bows to contribute this time. 

Also as I recall all that was remaining on the West/South box list was....

Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
nerdykarim - GA
rbstc - Athens, GA
TSWalker - FL

So if anyone wants to get in line still, now might be a good time to speak up.


----------



## CMDC

^Serious, serious props for that. Those two madras, especially, look fantastic. Let those who follow live up to wacolo's example.


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip, I think now is the time for your Phoenix rising from the ashes pic. Maybe we got this damn thing rolling again. Nicely done wacolo, and we will make sure to get it back to you at the end of the round.


----------



## Hardiw1

I, too will be adding as many ties as I can. Maybe only swap 1 or possibly 2 if more than one hits me the right way, and will get it sent back out the next morning to nerdykarim.


----------



## Christophe

ballmouse said:


> Just got the box from anonymouz, so here are the ties (I tried my best to group them in categories)
> 
> If I erred, there is time for me to re-do my choices as Christophe, the next in line, hasn't PMed his address (although he should soon, since I'm leaving for vacation in 10 days).
> 
> I just sent you my address, sorry it took a while.


----------



## brantley11

I guess this means that I get skipped because of the Bizzle ordeal?


----------



## Hardiw1

^ As I recall, you told him not to send you the box, and you never posted that to the thread you just kind of left those after you hanging. It wasn't until I PMd you that we learned that you didn't want it sent to you because of "low quality"


----------



## brantley11

You are right I did leave everyone hanging, but only because Bizzle never responded to say that he wasn't going to send it. For all I knew it could show up at my door any day. I understand that everyone got left hanging, but I also was left out as well. Can you honestly say that you would have done anything differently if in my shoes.

Think about it this way: If I posted on here that I told him not to send it to me and then three days later it showed up at my house--then there would have been some other problem or objection.

Either way I was left with the pieces of a "blasted ship"

Hardiw 1 you should know (the ebay mix up with the patagonia shorts) that I try to do everything properly and with great quickness.

All I am asking is to not suffer because I did what I thought was correct in the given situation.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Brantley,

Yes, I can honestly say that I would have done things differently if I were in your shoes. That said, we all make mistakes, and I appreciate your letting us know what happened. As I said earlier, Mister Bizzle is a not-very-nice person, to say the least, and I doubt that anything you did or did not do affected his decision to give a giant middle finger to us.

I have emailed Mister Bizzle at his university account, nicely asking that he forward the box to me. I hope that he does so. Stay tuned.


----------



## brantley11

I do appologize and I wish that it would have worked out differently. Please forgive me for messing up the box movement. I will kindly move on.


----------



## Jack1425

*anonymouz* I love the two repps you put in! sigh, perhpas next time around..


----------



## ballmouse

If there's no objection to my ties, I'm going to send it off to Christophe as he's sent me his address...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

The subject of the Bizzle incident is finished. Please do not mention it again. Thank you.
Alexander Kabbaz
Sr. Moderator


----------



## Christophe

The box has arrived, overall it is looking very good! I'll be going through it and swapping a bit soon, and then ship it out either tonight or tomorrow morning. Bad news is, I won't have a camera for a while! However, I'll be posting very detailed descriptions of what I put in, and will denote them specially so they can easily be seen at the box's next stop. 

More to come.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:*

Gentlemen:

As you are probably aware, this thread caused me some severe administrative headaches during the past week. I like high-count broadcloths. I like making shirts. I even like answering questions about shirtmaking. I do not like administrative headaches.

As there exist no perpetual motion machines, some one or some few of you is/are considered the leader/organizer/administrator of this Tie Swap enterprise.

I need to communicate with that some one or all of those some few. Please either send me a PM or post here in the thread to advise me who you are.

Alexander Kabbaz
Sr. Moderator


----------



## Christophe

ballmouse said:


> Just got the box from anonymouz, so here are the ties (I tried my best to group them in categories)
> 
> Stripes
> 
> Paisleys
> 
> Florals
> 
> Emblematics
> 
> Geometric-types
> 
> Others
> 
> Bowties
> 
> I hope this is ok with you guys, but here is my selection to take:
> 
> And here is what I put in:
> 
> The back labels for those interested:
> 
> .


OK, so the box arrived just as described. I took 7 ties and left 7. I took: The BB Argyll and Sutherland, the Sulka Paisley, and the older BB repp that Ballmouse left; and, from the first picture, the RAF Stripe (JD Christopher), the blue/maroon Old Guard stripe and the pink/red/white repp (both Land's End); from the emblematic section, I took the signal flag tie (Chris Craft).

Here's what I left:
1 Old BB Makers repp, red with narrow, spaced out blue and white stripes (loose thread on back blade, but it can be pulled to tighten up)
2 Old BB Makers geometric-ish kind of art-deco design, mid blue with brown and white designs
3 BB Makers "other" type, navy blue with green floral-ish things and gold horsebits
4 Kenneth Gordon red medallion paisley with navy blue and silver paisleys (very nice tie)
5 Vineyard Vines pink tie with bees on a honeycomb pattern
6 JD Christopher mini BB#1 stripe style, blue with copper and silver stripes
7 BB Makers #2 stripe, red with navy with silver accent stripes.

Everything is made in USA, all at 3.5 inches except ties 1 4 and 6, these are 3.25 or 3.

The box was shipped off to Tommydawg this afternoon, it should arrive Friday. My added ties are right on top, folded rather than rolled up, so they will be easy to see.

Again, sorry for the lack of pictures, hopefully they will be shown in a few days. Overall, the box is looking great. Lots of very nice ties, I had a harder time deciding what to leave! Hopefully the east coast box continues to move quickly.


----------



## firedancer

Love that Sulka paisley.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> As you are probably aware, this thread caused me some severe administrative headaches during the past week. I like high-count broadcloths. I like making shirts. I even like answering questions about shirtmaking. I do not like administrative headaches.
> 
> As there exist no perpetual motion machines, some one or some few of you is/are considered the leader/organizer/administrator of this Tie Swap enterprise.
> 
> I need to communicate with that some one or all of those some few. Please either send me a PM or post here in the thread to advise me who you are.
> 
> Alexander Kabbaz
> Sr. Moderator


*SERIOUSLY NEED AN ANSWER TO THIS TODAY.*

If we can not get an answer today our only alternative will be to shut down this and the similar threads.


----------



## Orgetorix

Your fellow moderator AlanC started the thread. Have you checked with him?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Orgetorix said:


> Your fellow moderator AlanC started the thread. Have you checked with him?


Yes. We need information as to who is currently overseeing this on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## 32rollandrock

To my knowledge, nobody is overseeing this on a day-to-day basis.

The box was started on the basis of trust. That trust has, to varying degrees, been violated, and when that has happened, various folks have weighed in. Various folks, without prompting, have also taken positive action, CMDC being chief among them by jump-starting the box with new additions.

So far as I know, this is kind of like the Thrift Exchange. It is self-policed. I think it would be a shame for one person who shall not be named to ruin something like this for everyone.

If the swap box gets shut down, would the thrift exchange also be shut down? Seems to me that both threads work on the same principle.

Yes, there have been some kinks in the starting up. In my opinion, a death sentence is not merited.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Yes. We need information as to who is currently overseeing this on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

32rollandrock said:


> I think it would be a shame for one person who shall not be named to ruin something like this for everyone.


Were this correct I would not be involved. Unfortunately, it is not correct. When the results of the investigation are complete I shall post here again.

Thank you - and one other member via PM - for your comments.


----------



## TSWalker

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Thank you - and one other member via PM - for your comments.


My thanks to the two of you as well. I would like to see this experiment succeed... not just because I bought a tie to put into the box!


----------



## brantley11

Well I received the box today. I took a bright colored madras country traditionals tie, pink/white/navy barney's new york tie, rust/tan/green polo tie, purple medallion Hathaway tie.

I put in a Navy/Red Land's End tie, Green/gold/red BB tie, Red/navy Ferrell Reed Bow, Black/Red Ascot, Navy with Ducks Cravat (small ascot), Red/Gold/Black Square.

I have Hardiw1's address so I will be shipping this out in the morning.

I tried for an hour to get my pictures to load, but could not so I loaded my limit on the upload from computer option. The first one is of what I took and the second one is what I left.


----------



## brantley11

Box has been repack, label printed, and waiting on the porch to be picked up by the mailman in the morning.

USPS Tracking Number:


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm not sure it's wise to post the tracking number publicly.


----------



## brantley11

^It doesn't show anyone's address. I'm curious as to why you think it is not wise--have you not read the last couple of pages.


----------



## firedancer

^ I was also stumped as to why? Seems okay to me.


----------



## Taken Aback

firedancer said:


> ^ I was also stumped as to why? Seems okay to me.





brantley11 said:


> ^It doesn't show anyone's address. I'm curious as to why you think it is not wise--have you not read the last couple of pages.


Well, it can pin down a locale that might be more specific than the one someone lists in their profile. Generally, I think it's bad to post such information for all (fine to the next recipient, though).


----------



## TommyDawg

I got the north east box today from Christophe. Its jam packed! Will try to take some pics tomorrow and have already made initial contact with Jonathonbaron after me. Will write more when I get a chance. Looks like some good ones! Thanks.
Tom


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

*Results of Investigation*

This post does contain my opinion but it is my opinion as an administrator of AAAC and therefore it is not meant for discussion. It is meant as a finding of fact. Hopefully it will lead to a better execution of the Trad Tie Swap Box in the future. My investigation included, in addition to reading the entire 28 pages of the thread, approximately 1/2 hour on the phone with 32R&R, an hour on the phone with Bizzle, plus dozens of PM's and e-mails.

Determination Facts:

1] The vast majority of the members who have participated in this thread are very enthusiastic and devoted trad members of AAAC. It is through that prism that you view what happened here. Looking through that prism gives an _extremely_ distorted view of reality. In order to try to come to a fair conclusion it was necessary for me to view these events dispassionately and not as a member of AAAC.

2] Although there were occasional gripes during the period of transit of the Tie Box, most were just grousing. That all changed on the 15th of April when one of the AAAC moderators used the word "thief" to describe Bizzle. It is my finding that this transgression caused other members to feel welcome to go very far outside the acceptable boundaries of civility.

3] Subsequent to that post, there were veiled threats of violence accompanied by accusations of character flaws in language which, had I seen it at the time, would have been cause for strong infractions if not outright suspensions.

Findings:

This is how I have determined many members saw the events:

Some newbie, who doesn't really care much about us or about trad or about ties, has appropriated the West Coast tie box. He has had the box for longer than we want him to, has not posted photos, and is not responding to our demands for updates.

Here is how I have determined that Bizzle saw the events:

Some menswear forum I joined was sending around a box of ties. I asked to participate in that on the 28th of November, 2011. After that, I did not participate regularly in the forum any more. On the 31st of March, 2012, a box was delivered to me just as I was getting ready to move. When I opened it I found the ties and remembered what it was. I went back to the forum and said that I had it and would send it on in a couple of days. My moving got in the way of that and I didn't get back to the forum for two weeks - April 15th. At that point Bizzle said this:_"I'm sorry that I haven't been providing regular updates to the thread about my personal life but the reality of the situation is I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Before I received the box there was dozens of posts about someone who was lagging behind expectations. I thought those posts were going a bit over the top. I quit reading the thread about then. When I received the box of ties it was so long after I'd requested to be on the list that I didn't even know what it was until I eagerly tore open the packaging to see what I had just gotten in the mail. The point is that I just let it come to me and didn't stress over it."_​
When Bizzle read the rest of the post in the thread he realized that he was being called a thief and a narcissistic pig. Further posts then detailed his full name, the university he was attending, and the name of the department he was in. Other posts asked for more of his personal information and that information was provided by PM. Yet another post, though obvious to me as humor, referenced a ticking package. To sum this up, the collective direction of the thread scared the hell out of him.

----------------------------------------------------
More findings:

As justification for the seriously offensive and threatening words used to describe Bizzle, there were many statements by many members to the effect that Bizzle was not following the "rules" about how long was allowed to send on the package. *There was no such rule stated.* Here, to be clear, is the entire set of rules which was promulgated at the outset of the thread:
_
* No ties made in China
* No ties wider than 3.5"
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself_

Nothing was *ever* said about time nor were even any hints made about how long a recipient should have the box. *Nothing* was said about taking photos.

------------------------------------------------------

Conclusion:

1] Heavily invested Trad members reacted at first petulantly and then with unjustified anger when the box of ties did not proceed on the schedule they expected it to ... even though those expectations had theretofore never been stated. It is not the first time I have seen this. The last time, a mere few months ago, involved a new member who had a difficulty with O'Connell's. Trad members berated the guy so thoroughly that, after a half-dozen attempts to explain his position - all of which were greeted with derision and accusations of trolling - he simply left AAAC and has never been back. I ended up having to investigate that incident as well and learned that the fellow was 100% in the right. I apologized to him for the members' actions on behalf of AAAC. Nonetheless, he told me that he could not participate with a group so closed-minded as to be unable to accept even the concept that one of their cherished icons was less than perfect.

2] Bizzle, a new member who had no concept of what he was dealing with, took humorous and rancorous statements as statements of fact and (over)reacted. After that he became extremely offensive and took actions to protect himself from perceived threats. In reaction to which, members grew increasingly strident. Though Bizzle had no rational reasons upon which to base his reaction, the emotion of fear is not a rational one. The fear reaction cannot be judged objectively for it is a purely subjective matter.

The AAAC members who were so offensive to Bizzle were extremely wrong and would have been infracted or suspended at the time had Andy or I been aware of what was happening. Bizzle was wrong in his actions of keeping the box so long and wrong, though understandably so, in this reaction to the members' statements.

------------------------------------------------------

Addendum:

With the exception of the now terminated member Bizzle, I have cited no specific member by name in these findings. That said, you know who you are. 
I want you to know this: I am tired of defending the indefensible. Having a Trad Club as part of AAAC is a fine and wonderful thing. Or, rather, it would be a fine and wonderful thing if its core members would be welcoming to the new and tolerant of the unknowing. The purposes of this forum are twofold: 1]It is a friends gathering place. 2] It is also an educational institution. In my book, 2] is the more important agenda. Let's make it that way in your books, too. The events which transpired in this thread will *not* happen again.

If (the collective) you want to continue this Trad Tie Box, there are two choices:

1] Propose and publish a set of rules which will make it work
-or-
2] Do it privately by PM


----------



## Hardiw1

Box arrived today

The ties in box on arrival:




























------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I took:










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I added:










This Hathaway was hard to put in the box.


















Oh, and I BETTER see that Fred Flintstone emblematic on WAYWT! :smile:


On to nerdykarim first thing Mon.


----------



## Hardiw1

Updated routes



Hardiw1 said:


> Box 1 (West & South)
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
> andcounting - CO
> AncientMadder - UT
> spielerman - Boise, ID
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> bizzle - CA
> Jovan - (possibly) - NM
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> brantley11 - MS
> Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
> nerdykarim - GA
> rbstc - Athens, GA
> TSWalker - FL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> 
> Box 2 (North & East)
> 
> DogHouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> 32rollandrock - IL
> Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> HalfLegend - OH
> tonylumpkin - PA
> Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
> CMDC - DC
> jamesensor - DC
> Jack1425 - NY
> anonymouz - NY
> ballmouse - NY
> Christophe - RI
> TommyDawg - MA
> jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
> Patrick06790 - CT
> hmmurdock - Torrington, CT


----------



## brantley11

^Don't forget to add Wacolo to the end of the west box.


----------



## Hardiw1

brantley11 said:


> ^Don't forget to add Wacolo to the end of the west box.


Yes, thanks for the reminder. Edited.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

I see the thread continuing.

Alan, Trip, Orgetorix ... you guys seem to be the driving forces here. Would one of you *please* collect a set of rules from the proposals scattered throughout the thread?

Here are the basics from what I read. Add, subtract, and fill in the blanks as you feel proper:

* No ties made in China
* No ties wider than 3.5"
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself
* Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient
* You have ____ days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient
* If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with ___ days the box goes to the next person on the list
* NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## The Rambler

Though I'm no longer participating, what about requiring a minimum number of posts to get on the list? That bizzle chap was brand new to the forum, I gather he joined just to get a shot at the ties..


----------



## TommyDawg

Hi gentlemen. I had a chance to go through the box. Pretty nice selection, with something for various tastes. Here's the lineup....
Here are the items that came in the box...












more to follow...


----------



## TommyDawg

more of what came in the box...














more to follow...
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg

This is what I took...







And this is what I added. The bow ties are (2) Carrot & Gibbs, 1 JAB, the blue one is Thomas Grant.







Hope they go to a good home! Enjoy. 
Tom


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm done. Save for the Thrift Exchange, I will post no more forever. For the most part, it's been great, but the As The Swap Box Turns and Wither O'Connell's soap operas have taken their toll.

Later.


----------



## TommyDawg

32rollandrock said:


> I'm done. Save for the Thrift Exchange, I will post no more forever. For the most part, it's been great, but the As The Swap Box Turns and Wither O'Connell's soap operas have taken their toll.
> 
> Later.


Peace, Out.


----------



## Trip English

I'm not involved in this thing.


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, you can count me out as well.


----------



## Hardiw1

I meant to add this to my post. My participation will also end when I ship the box off on Monday.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

What does everyone think of 7 days for both? That list of rules looks pretty complete to me.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I see the thread continuing.
> 
> Alan, Trip, Orgetorix ... you guys seem to be the driving forces here. Would one of you *please* collect a set of rules from the proposals scattered throughout the thread?
> 
> Here are the basics from what I read. Add, subtract, and fill in the blanks as you feel proper:
> 
> * No ties made in China
> * No ties wider than 3.5"
> * Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
> * Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
> * Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself
> * Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient
> * You have ____ days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient
> * If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with ___ days the box goes to the next person on the list
> * NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## TommyDawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> What does everyone think of 7 days for both? That list of rules looks pretty complete to me.


 Doghouse, I'd agree with that. Reasonable.
Tom


----------



## Essential

Two additional things should be addressed in the rules: QUESTION ONE: What happens when the box runs its course? Will the ties be returned to their original owners? QUESTION TWO: What are the ramifications if someone decides to break the rules when it is in their possession? (Theft of box, of ties, etc...) On another note, I'd like to participate in a few years. If this swap box stays alive in the future, hopefully I'll be able to add some ties to this beautiful project. ALSO, how do I make spaces between sentences? Everything just shows up as a giant blob of text.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Essential said:


> Two additional things should be addressed in the rules: QUESTION ONE: What happens when the box runs its course?


The boxes go to the first person on the other box's route. So box 1 would come to me and box 2 would go to Thom Browne's Schooldays.



Essential said:


> QUESTION TWO: What are the ramifications if someone decides to break the rules when it is in their possession? (Theft of box, of ties, etc...)


My opinion is that if you were to break any of the stated rules, you might not be asked to join next time around by the other participating members.

If a box were to get lost, I'd say we each have a good cry and move on with our lives. It's a box of ties, after all. Someone stepped up this time and created a new box when one appeared to be lost. Someone would probably step up next time if the same thing happened.



Essential said:


> ALSO, how do I make spaces between sentences? Everything just shows up as a giant blob of text.


Can't help you here.  Maybe the device you are posting from is causing the issue?


----------



## Hardiw1

Box has been shipped


----------



## Essential

DoghouseReilly said:


> The boxes go to the first person on the other box's route. So box 1 would come to me and box 2 would go to Thom Browne's Schooldays.


I meant what happens after the box finishes its route and no one wants it anymore. Will all the ties go back to the person who originally started the box?



DoghouseReilly said:


> My opinion is that if you were to break any of the stated rules, you might not be asked to join next time around by the other participating members.
> 
> If a box were to get lost, I'd say we each have a good cry and move on with our lives. It's a box of ties, after all. Someone stepped up this time and created a new box when one appeared to be lost. Someone would probably step up next time if the same thing happened.


I see. Great to have such a tight-knit community that's willing to look out for one another.. I thought that there should be more serious consequences though, such as a temp or even permanent ban.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Can't help you here.  Maybe the device you are posting from is causing the issue?


I believed I solved it. I use NoScript so it prevents the Javascript from running properly. I allowed AAAC access so hopefully it's all set.


----------



## jonathanbaron

I'm now in possession of the east coast box, having picked it up in person from the charming TommyDawg. I'll post pictures later this week and pass it on by this weekend.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Essential said:


> I thought that there should be more serious consequences though, such as a temp or even permanent ban.


If you mean a temp or permanent ban for receiving the tie box that's fine.

If you mean to use a ban from the Forum as a penalty for not following tie box rules that is unacceptable.


----------



## TSWalker

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> If you mean a temp or permanent ban for receiving the tie box that's fine.


Please tell me you mean from, not for. I'm not THAT interested in trading ties.


----------



## Essential

TSWalker said:


> Please tell me you mean from, not for. I'm not THAT interested in trading ties.


He means you'll get a temp or permanent ban from receiving the tie box in the future.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> If you mean a temp or permanent ban for receiving the tie box that's fine.
> 
> If you mean to use a ban from the Forum as a penalty for not following tie box rules that is unacceptable.


I meant the latter. A ban from receiving the box is too lenient; the whole point of a punishment is for it to be punitive and/or a deterrent. If someone had dishonest intentions, the punishment would not be enough to make them stop and think about "stealing." I do realize that you believe this forum is first and foremost an educational institution and then a friends gathering place, so I get where you're coming from. However, I believe that members who are dishonest and disloyal have no place here. Sure, in essence they lose "education" but it's an eye for an eye from my point of view.

Hopefully these are all moot points because no one should ever break the trust. I'm overthinking this so just forget about it haha. May the Trad Tie Swap Box rock on:aportnoy:


----------



## concealed

This is one serious box of ties :crazy:


----------



## AlanC

Let's say 5 days to receive, take pics, post and ship out. Ideally, one would do it quicker.

If you've not heard via PM from the next person on the list after 3 days then move on to the next person.

As we are close to finishing these routes, let's complete them then reassess. We may want to on hiatus for the summer, and decide if anyone is interested in continuing.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I see the thread continuing.
> 
> Alan, Trip, Orgetorix ... you guys seem to be the driving forces here. Would one of you *please* collect a set of rules from the proposals scattered throughout the thread?
> 
> Here are the basics from what I read. Add, subtract, and fill in the blanks as you feel proper:
> 
> * No ties made in China
> * No ties wider than 3.5"
> * Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
> * Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
> * Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself
> * Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient
> * You have ____ days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient
> * If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with ___ days the box goes to the next person on the list
> * NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## xcubbies

What if all interested parties put $500 in an escrow account, which could be forfeited if the box was kept for more than three days? That person's deposit would then be used to start up a new box with two Hermes ties.


----------



## jonathanbaron

I'd say 7 days is fair. I received the box yesterday, am traveling for work today and tomorrow and will not realistically be able to send the box until this weekend. Ideally I would turn this around in a day, but I can't this week. The rules should be flexible.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

xcubbies said:


> What if all interested parties put $500 in an escrow account, which could be forfeited if the box was kept for more than three days? That person's deposit would then be used to start up a new box with two Hermes ties.


A Hermes tie box would be very economical, from a shipping perspective.



Essential said:


> I meant the latter. A ban from receiving the box is too lenient; the whole point of a punishment is for it to be punitive and/or a deterrent. If someone had dishonest intentions, the punishment would not be enough to make them stop and think about "stealing."


I'm not sure this fictitious person that would consider absconding with our box of second-hand ties would care if they got banned from this clothing forum. Harsh punishment and strict rules aren't the solution here. This is presumably for fun, right? I think future rounds should be made up of members who have been here for a while and have been active. Reputation in a place like this is their "skin in the game." That's what they would stand to lose if they were to consider bending the rules.


----------



## eagle2250

Gentlemen: Your Trad Tie Swap Box initiative is looking more than a little hide bound, with all those well intended 'enhancements!' Why not convert the concept to a Cyber-based initiative. Rather than shipping a box around and requiring the participants to pay $10 to $12 in postage for the privilege of looking through a box of (discarded) secondhand ties, have the donors or the AAAC member coordinating this initiative post pictures of the ties for other participating members to consider. If a member likes a donated tie, he/she only has to pay postage for shipping the tie to it's new owner. I suppose there should be a prohibition against reselling any donated ties to avoid someone becoming a future "thrift shop" millionaire at our collective expense(). This would streamline and economize the process and eliminate the need for all the administrivia that seems to be growing up around this initially positive idea! Make things easier on yourselves.

Good luck in the effort!


----------



## Atterberg

I think eagle has the right idea. Perhaps if a person wants to receive a tie, he should have two to offer the board to keep the exchange going.


----------



## mrbill12345

Just to put my two cents in, I think that is a really, really good idea that eagle has. I wonder if the "tie-box" was made electronic, with just a postage fee to get a tie, that would work really well. One would have to post a picture of the tie he was "putting in the box" before being allowed to receive a tie "from the box." 

It is kind of a bummer that so many of the long-term members here are leaving the tie box, just because of the most recent events. I hope that if the tie box gets fixed in the future, maybe they will come back.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Essential said:


> A ban from receiving the box is too lenient; the whole point of a punishment is for it to be punitive and/or a deterrent. If someone had dishonest intentions, the punishment would not be enough to make them stop and think about "stealing." I do realize that you believe this forum is first and foremost an educational institution and then a friends gathering place, so I get where you're coming from.


How I feel about goals of the forum is irrelevant to this subject. The forum's moderation techniques - infraction, suspension, ejection - are in place to try to keep the discourse civil. Their purpose is not to police a project being run by one segment of the community.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen: Your Trad Tie Swap Box initiative is looking more than a little hide bound, with all those well intended 'enhancements!' Why not convert the concept to a Cyber-based initiative. Rather than shipping a box around and requiring the participants to pay $10 to $12 in postage for the privilege of looking through a box of (discarded) secondhand ties, have the donors or the AAAC member coordinating this initiative post pictures of the ties for other participating members to consider. If a member likes a donated tie, he/she only has to pay postage for shipping the tie to it's new owner. I suppose there should be a prohibition against reselling any donated ties to avoid someone becoming a future "thrift shop" millionaire at our collective expense(). This would streamline and economize the process and eliminate the need for all the administrivia that seems to be growing up around this initially positive idea! Make things easier on yourselves.


Excellent! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That's an interesting idea, Eagle. Similar approaches have been brought up before and have a growing appeal. 

There was something appealing about the current system that I couldn't put my finger on until after reading your post, though. After thinking it over, it was the idea of getting and sending a box of ties to people you've never met. It's got an old-time feel to it; like a chain letter. However, whether or not something like that can survive in a time of instantaneous, anonymous communication or is even worth saving, is up for debate.


----------



## The Rambler

Still, the original idea was the "fun" of getting a box full of ties in the mail, like Christmas in July. I very much enjoyed donating 8 or 10 good but rarely worn bow ties, thinking someone unknown to me who might never buy a bow might enjoy them. Didn't see anything in it I really wanted, but didn't mind that. In an ideal world, a lovely idea, and I was happy to participate. But, sadly, the fun went out of it, heavy policing, greed, fecklessess, whatever. I've tried putting free stuff, good stuff, up on the exchange from time to time, ties, belts, shoes, and people responded very well, but it's just a different thing.


----------



## firedancer

^ well said Rambler. As I've noticed the members of this forum on more than one occasion take up collections to help newbies or other members in need of certain wardrobe pieces, I saw the tie box in the same light. 
There was much talk of allowing newbies and tie needy folks "take as many as they'd like" and I just don't see that happening on bulletin board style posting. 
Kind of a shame, actually.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Rambler and firedancer offer good points...but are the ones who are in most need of the ties, not likely to be the ones least likely to be able to comfortably afford the shipping costs? Also, as one who has donated items to fellow AAAC members claiming to be in need (and also having paid the postage to ship same, to the members), I must sadly report that on only one of those occasions have I received a thank-you in response and on at least two occasions, have seen items that (I'm pretty sure) I donated being sold by those to whom I had given them.. If a member enjoys a benefit at no cost to themselves, they should not try to profit from it, but rather pay those blessings forward! Frequently that is not the case and gentlemen, at risk of being branded a cynic, this is not Camelot or even those simpler days that we so fondly recall.


----------



## The Rambler

Ah, Eagle, they say no good deed goes unpunished. Getting no thank yous is one thing, but re-selling, geez....


----------



## Topsider

Frankly, I find it difficult to imagine that anyone who has internet access and enough free time to hang out in menswear forums is so destitute that they can't afford to buy a few ties at the thrift store.

You could probably buy half a dozen ties at the thrift for what it costs to ship that box around.


----------



## Trip English

Topsider said:


> Frankly, I find it difficult to imagine that anyone who has internet access and enough free time to hang out in menswear forums is so destitute that they can't afford to buy a few ties at the thrift store.
> 
> You could probably buy half a dozen ties at the thrift for what it costs to ship that box around.


I have made this point. My costs when I first shipped out the two boxes after their initial seeding was about $24. I could have bought an orphaned corner to a sectional sofa for that at my local thrift store. I shudder to think what Cards could have found with that same amount at _his_ thrift stores.


----------



## The Rambler

3 Norman Hilton suits and a pair of Hanover LWBs, shell, of course.:biggrin2:


----------



## nerdykarim

Got the box in the mail from Hardiw1 this evening. RBSTC lives about 5 minutes from me, so--if it's okay with him--I'll drop it off at his place tonight or tomorrow.

What it looked like on arrival:









And the ties, pictured atop a stack of banker's boxes (the most trad type of box, if you ask me!)

Some plaids and paisleys:









Emblematics. I was _so _close to nabbing the Flinstones tie but thought that someone else may appreciate it more than I do; I tend to prefer my ties a little soporific.









Some repp stripes (and a polka dot tie with some cool detailing that I didn't take a picture of)









MOAR:









Neat patterns:









Some misc. desiderata. Wool/mohair knit is pretty awesome. I'm not really sure what the blue duck thing is...if it's a bowtie, it's really unstructured. The thing on the right is an ascot or a cravatte or something. I like it, but it would require a little more more panache than I think I possess. 









This is what I added to the box:

















3.25 purple wool Chipper
3 3/8" talbott x Bunce Bros (this has a little bit of creasing at the knotting point, but I don't think it's a dealbreaker. if it needs to be culled down the line, I won't mind).
3.25" Kilgour
3.25" Talbott x Rush Wilson
3 1/8" Chipp Bulldogs tie (I love Bulldogs and I love navy but I think this tie belongs to a Yalie. Hopefully it'll find its way into the right hands)

What I took from the box:









It has a stain. But it was my favorite tie in the box. I will probably wear it anyways.









Mostly navy, mostly boring. Just how I like 'em.

Family photo


----------



## rbstc123

Nerdy K just dropped the box off at my home (couldn't ask more from FedEx). Thanks NK! I just PMd TSWalker to requesting a shipping address. Pics to come.


----------



## rbstc123

*What was in the box.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06621s.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/dsc06623u.jpg/

*What I added.

*https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/dsc06630f.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/dsc06629l.jpg/

*What I removed.*

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/dsc06628h.jpg/

I'm pretty sure the "blue duck thing" is something a woman ties around her neck and the cravat / ascot is a synthetic of some sort. I did not remove them. I'll leave that up to the next in line if they so choose. Other than that there are some nice, heavy silks in the mix. Also, while I'm calling foul I'll call it on myself as well. The yellow polka dot BB Makers tie is a hair over the limit at 3 5/8 but it's a nice, substantial tie. I feel confident it will find a good home.


----------



## CMDC

That's a nice looking box going around. We're gaining a little momentum back it seems.


----------



## rbstc123

Just received address from TSWalker. Box will ship to FL tomorrow.


----------



## TSWalker

PMs sent.

Amen to the "back on track" comments.


----------



## jonathanbaron

Northeast box here. I didn't want to take the same pictures you've seen already, so I thought that instead of sorting, I would photograph the ties as they came out of the box. I'm sorry about the upside down images.

Here are the contents:


----------



## jonathanbaron

Here's what's under consideration. Stay tuned to see what made the cut.


----------



## jonathanbaron

Here's what I took:










Couldn't resist the bears.


----------



## jonathanbaron

Here's what I added:










From left to right, three ties: two ties I got from the swap box the last time around and a tie I found in a jacket I bought on ebay. That third tie is a crappy polyester emblematic - I would have tossed it, but it screamed "trad" at me, so I included it for kicks.

Five bow ties, from left to right: two I got in a lot of about 30 on ebay, two I found in thrift shops, and one from a single purchase on ebay.

Off to Patrick06790 tomorrow.


----------



## Topsider

^ I like that diamond point bow.


----------



## TommyDawg

nice additions and pics, JBaron!


----------



## Christophe

Well, things really do seem to be getting better! I'm also very glad to see that 3 of my ties have found new homes in 2 stops of the box. I knew someone would enjoy those more than I have. Let's keep the boxes going strong!


----------



## TSWalker

The contents of the southern box:









My take (I wanted that Bulldog tie but I'm not a Yalie):









Continued in next post...


----------



## TSWalker

My contributions to the southern box:















I tried to make them fun for summer. The green one is against the rules but after internal debate I decided that I could see someone here wearing it so I put it in. Cull as you see fit. Additionally, I kept my promise and included 32's note.

I hope to get the post office tomorrow. Thank you, gentlemen.

UPDATE: Box mailed to wacolo today. Please count me in for the next round as well (if there is one).


----------



## mrbill12345

Yes, I'd also like to be counted in for the next round, provided there is one. How would I go about signing up? I think I would be in the "West Coast" box, if that is the route taken.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Looks like here's where we are with the routes:



> *Box 1 (West & South)
> 
> Thom Browne's Schooldays - Lincoln, NE
> andcounting - CO
> AncientMadder - UT
> spielerman - Boise, ID
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> bizzle - CA
> Jovan - (possibly) - NM
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> brantley11 - MS
> Hardiw1 - Cullman, AL
> nerdykarim - GA
> rbstc - Athens, GA
> TSWalker - FL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> 
> Box 2 (North & East)
> 
> DoghouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> 32rollandrock - IL
> Blue Blooded - Lexington, KY
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> HalfLegend - OH
> tonylumpkin - PA
> Youthful Repp-robate - NJ
> CMDC - DC
> jamesensor - DC
> Jack1425 - NY
> anonymouz - NY
> ballmouse - NY
> Christophe - RI
> TommyDawg - MA
> jonathanbaron - Lexington, MA
> Patrick06790 - CT
> hmmurdock - Torrington, CT*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Managing routes*

Looks like we're almost half way through with this round. Last round, the lists were set at the beginning and we didn't allow for additions. I wonder if we should allow for additions at "halftime" this round? A few members have wanted to jump in already and I'm afraid interest might wane by the time we reach the end. What do you all think?

Also, I was trying to think of an easier way to manage routes and came up with an idea. I created a few Google Docs and opened them up for editing:

Round 2 (current)
Round 2.5 (halftime)
Round 3 (upcoming)

The first document is the current route list. The idea is that once the box reaches you, you mark your name off the list. Easy, right?

The second document contains the list for "halftime", or when the boxes get swapped. If we decide to allow for others to join at halftime, members would add (or remove, if they wanted out) their names from this list.

The third document is for the upcoming round 3. You get the picture.

What does everyone think of the docs? Better or worse?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm out for round 2.


----------



## mrbill12345

I think the list idea is pretty good. Also, I'd be up for joining at "halftime" as well as in round 3, if that would be OK.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Go ahead and add yourself to the lists, Mr. Bill. It would be best to add your name when the box is in your general area and probably after anyone else who you may be around who is already on the list.

I probably wasn't too clear on this, but all documents are editable by all here, so feel free to add and remove your name. We'll probably want to lock them from editing at some point, just before a round starts.


----------



## mrbill12345

I knew they were editable, but with the talk of not letting "newbies" in, I didn't want to be presumptuous. I added myself to the list after it leaves WA, and before it goes to TN. Let me know if you'd rather have me somewhere else on the list.


----------



## AncientMadder

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm out for round 2.


I'll also be bowing out. Thanks for letting me play!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm out for round 2.


As am I, since the foreseeable future is going to be a bit busy. I like the google docs, but I can't edit them from the computer I'm using at the moment. May I impose on one of you gentlemen to pull me off lists 2.5 and 3, if it's not too much trouble?

Thanks very much.


----------



## anonymouz

Count me out for Round 3 - I'll most likely be traveling so I won't be available


----------



## Patrick06790

I just got the Eastern box, and will hand it off to hmmurdock this week (he lives 20-odd miles away).

And after that I am out. It's been fun.


----------



## wacolo

Will try to get some pics up this afternoon of the box and my selections. When the powers that be determine what and if round 3 is happening let me know.


----------



## wacolo

These are the ones I am taking. I grew up in Flintstone, GA so Fred will be staying with me :smile:



And I am adding a couple of Atkinsons, a J. Press, Brooks, etc......


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm thinking that we should just take this one step at a time; let's just plan for swapping the boxes. Anyone who wants in or out can add or remove their name here. There have been so many guys dropping out that we may just want to combine boxes and form one route after this is over.


----------



## Christophe

If the switchover route is still going on, I am still in. I look forward to seeing some west coast and southern ties!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I got the former West and South box from wacolo in yesterday. Pics and details to follow.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

There's some really nice stuff in the box this time!



And has anyone seen that duck emblematic? Is that an unlined bow? Craziness. There's an excellent Irish poplin regimental in there too, but it turned out to be a boys tie.

Ok, so here's what I took (top row) and what I added (bottom row).



And here's a photo of the makers. 



Some of you playing at home may recognize the Ben Silver; it'll be on its second tour. A nice tie, but why I thought I needed another yellow and navy regimental is a mystery.

I'll PM Blue Blooded after I post this. I'm glad the box is still moving. It really was a lot of fun going through it.

An update for the other box: Patrick will be sending it out west to andcounting, pending his response.


----------



## Patrick06790

Update on the other box:

I was all set to hand it off to the next person, but he's gone into silent mode. So it's going to andcounting next.

There was some real crap in the box. Stuff I wouldn't donate, like four-inch ties and corporate emblematics. (If it was a Moxie or Edsel tie, it might have some historic and/or humor value, but this doesn't have either.) 

I was annoyed, so I purged it and added these three (LE either side, BB in middle).

There are some bow ties that straddle the line between vintage and dreck. I left that alone.

This was a nice idea but it's gone kablooey. For what we're forking out to ship this around we could buy dozens of thrift shop ties. If the ties in the box were all keepers it might be worth the trouble, but they're not, and I'm out.


Example of dubious tie


The acceptable


Added these


----------



## Orgetorix

I think a big part of the problem is that taste in ties varies significantly, even amongst those of us who all like the Trad style. What one person thinks is perfectly wearable is an eye-bleeding horror to another. This probably wouldn't have worked unless we had stricter controls from the start - i.e., a repp/regimental stripe-only swap box. Etc.


----------



## Jack1425

Please count me out for the next round..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrbill12345

IIRC, that Mitsubishi tie was put in there because it had a fairly long story behind it. That doesn't make it any more trad, but I don't think the intention was to dilute the box...


----------



## andcounting

So there's a box heading to me, I'm confused on who it goes to next. Someone in the west?


----------



## andcounting

andcounting said:


> So there's a box heading to me, I'm confused on who it goes to next. Someone in the west?


Wait... I see the google doc above. On it.

Just an FYI - I didn't quite know I was on this box, but hey, rock on. Assuming I receive it soon I'll be able to turn it around, but I do have a business trip next week and if I can't get to it in time it'll be two weeks late. If I get it and can't get time to do any swapping I'll just forward it on.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

There are less people involved this time around, so turnaround isn't as important. I think everyone would understand if you can't send it back out right away.

Edit: and here's a link to the list again. If it is possible to make a post with that link sticky, that would be great.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

DoghouseReilly said:


> There are less people involved this time around, so turnaround isn't as important. I think everyone would understand if you can't send it back out right away.
> 
> Edit: and here's a link to the list again. If it is possible to make a post with that link sticky, that would be great.


Posts can't be stickied. Only threads can be stickied.


----------



## The Rambler

Perish the thought.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks, Alex.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Posts can't be stickied. Only threads can be stickied.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Posts can't be stickied. Only threads can be stickied.


Thanks Alex. I've seen that kind of thing on other boards, but never here. Just wondered if it was possible.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

DoghouseReilly said:


> Thanks Alex. I've seen that kind of thing on other boards, but never here. Just wondered if it was possible.


But is the workaround.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That'll work  Thanks Alex.


----------



## closerlook

Hey Gang, 
I just added myself to the west coast group


----------



## Taken Aback

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Posts can't be stickied. Only threads can be stickied.


Actually, such a mod _does_ exist for vB, although there's only one vB forum I visit that has implemented it.

Mod: https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=239282


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Taken Aback said:


> Actually, such a mod _does_ exist for vB, although there's only one vB forum I visit that has implemented it.
> 
> Mod: https://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=239282


I considered that a while back. The problem is that it makes the first post of *every* thread show at the top of every page. It can be enabled or disabled per forum, but not per thread.


----------



## Topsider

Can't a mod just move or copy a post into a new thread and sticky that...?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

I did PM Patrick (seemed to be the last one with it), but if that Mitsu tie turns up, I would happy cover postage and send a few ties in the direction of the box's next stop to have it.


----------



## Taken Aback

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I considered that a while back. The problem is that it makes the first post of *every* thread show at the top of every page. It can be enabled or disabled per forum, but not per thread.


You're right. I was actually thinking of the thread-based variant of "Chief First Post", not "First Post On Every Page" (my mistake). The problem is the board I know that uses it still runs a 3.x version of vB, and, of course, the mod hasn't been updated for 4.x yet. 

That said, creating a "trade" subforum for this thread (and perhaps others in the future) utilizing "First Post" might be worthwhile.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Topsider said:


> Can't a mod just move or copy a post into a new thread and sticky that...?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

OK - I signed up - what is normal turnaround time?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

It's hard to say, but seems to be around 4 days. One box is currently in transit, I believe, and I'm waiting another day to hear back from the next guy on the NE list. One way or another, it'll be in the mail within the next couple days.


----------



## andcounting

The box arrived today. First of all, Patrick stepped up the box game:










I'm in a rush to take a family across the country, so I just snapped what I took:










...and what I gave:










I'll ship out shortly.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^I think I put that BB university tie in the box the first time around.


----------



## Untilted

Nice idea. I'm going to jump on the boat too then.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Art, the box is headed your way. I tried to PM you, but your box is full. If you clear it out, I can send you the tracking number.


----------



## ArtVandalay

DR - Just cleared it out. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Box came yesterday. Here are the arrival pictures. Still deciding, will ship out tomorrow. More to come...


----------



## ArtVandalay

The box is on its way to mhj in Northern Ohio.

What I took on the left, what I left on the right:

 
A golfer emblematic, a PRL silk foulard, an emblematic for a St. Louis fan, and a wool tartan made in Scotland.


----------



## drlivingston

If anyone has any requests to add to the box, I would be happy to contribute. I have a bit of a tie fetish. Currently, I own a little over 3500 and am very happy to share with fellow enthusiasts. They hang on special racks that take up one whole wall in my home office. I would rather someone wear them than collect dust.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

ArtVandalay said:


> The box is on its way to mhj in Northern Ohio.
> 
> What I took on the left, what I left on the right:
> 
> 
> A golfer emblematic, a PRL silk foulard, an emblematic for a St. Louis fan, and a wool tartan made in Scotland.


Enjoy the green BB. That sure didn't stay in there long. 

I remember that cardinals emblematic! I thought about it last fall but assumed you had sold it because I never saw it posted again! Maybe it'll still be there in the next round. 



drlivingston said:


> If anyone has any requests to add to the box, I would be happy to contribute. I have a bit of a tie fetish. Currently, I own a little over 3500 and am very happy to share with fellow enthusiasts. They hang on special racks that take up one whole wall in my home office. I would rather someone wear them than collect dust.


Wow, that is quite a tie collection. I can't think of any I'd like to see in the box, ATM. If anything, we may have a few too many in the NE box. You are welcome to take a peek and see if anything strikes you.


----------



## ArtVandalay

DoghouseReilly said:


> I remember that cardinals emblematic! I thought about it last fall but assumed you had sold it because I never saw it posted again! Maybe it'll still be there in the next round.


I pulled it back because I liked it too much to sell it, but it's really not long enough for my 6'4" self so I figured I'd donate it to someone who could use it. Plus I'm a Cubs fan!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

ArtVandalay said:


> Plus I'm a Cubs fan!


I'm glad you suppressed the urge to burn it then.


----------



## Joe Tradly

drlivingston said:


> If anyone has any requests to add to the box, I would be happy to contribute. I have a bit of a tie fetish. Currently, I own a little over 3500 and am very happy to share with fellow enthusiasts. They hang on special racks that take up one whole wall in my home office. I would rather someone wear them than collect dust.


Stunning. I suspect folks would be interest to see the collection, and maybe hear more about these custom racks. There was a thread not long ago on that topic.

JB


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> If anyone has any requests to add to the box, I would be happy to contribute. I have a bit of a tie fetish. Currently, I own a little over 3500 and am very happy to share with fellow enthusiasts. They hang on special racks that take up one whole wall in my home office. I would rather someone wear them than collect dust.


Pics...?


----------



## drlivingston

I have over 170 racks that hold 24 ties each. This isn't a good picture but you might get the general idea.
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2917115270101800887QxokIO


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You weren't kidding. That's a lot of ties.


----------



## mhj

How do you decide which one to wear in the morning, I'd go crazy :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> I have over 170 racks that hold 24 ties each. This isn't a good picture but you might get the general idea.
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2917115270101800887QxokIO


Holy cow! I wouldn't want to be the one paying the shipping fees on that box of ties. LOL.


----------



## drlivingston

Getting back on topic, I love to share my passion for neckwear. Let me know if I can help the tie supply. Perhaps, even create a second box??


----------



## mhj

The box arrived in Cleveland today.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

drlivingston said:


> Getting back on topic, I love to share my passion for neckwear. Let me know if I can help the tie supply. Perhaps, even create a second box??


Well, we do have a second box going already and I don't think there is enough demand at this point for a third. Maybe at the end of this round you wouldn't mind taking a box, cleaning out the riff-raff, and stocking it up? After taking a couple yourself, that is.


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> I have over 170 racks that hold 24 ties each. This isn't a good picture but you might get the general idea.
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2917115270101800887QxokIO


Yeah, I'd say you could probably stand to part with a few.

With 3500 ties, even if you wore a tie every day, it would take nearly 10 years before you'd have to repeat one.


----------



## Taken Aback

Topsider said:


> Yeah, I'd say you could probably stand to part with a few.
> 
> With 3500 ties, even if you wore a tie every day, it would take nearly 10 years before you'd have to repeat one.


I wonder if he jumped on the BB polo box set.


----------



## mhj

Here are pictures of the contents of the box as it arrived, my apologies to Mr. Vandalay for borrowing his pictures, the contents didn't change during shipping:









































































Here is what I took:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

and this is what I added:

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

The box is packed and ready to go, I am waiting for a reply from a PM to OCDB for his shipping information.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I wanted to apologize to the thread. I have not been watching this thread lately, but I am more than happy to participate! I have sent mhj my info. Looks like there is some good stuff in there!


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice additions, mhj...


----------



## mhj

Thanks. I'd say the selection this time was the best of all the rounds I've participated in. Looking at the pictures again there are a few more I wish I would have taken.

BTW, the box is on the way to OCBD. I dropped it off at the post office on Tuesday.



drlivingston said:


> Very nice additions, mhj...


----------



## mrbill12345

Anybody know where the West Coast box wound up?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I sent andconting a PM. He was heading out of town whenever he received it and might not have had time to get it out before he left.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I received the box from mhj yesterday. I am out of town for the next few days and will ship the box out on Monday. Tomylumpkin and CMDC have both passed. I will be sending a pm to jamesensor next to see if he is in. Lots of good stuff in here, pictures to come later.


----------



## mhj

Lest anyone think I had my hand in the till, I found a tie that fell out of the box while I was sorting.

by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Almost took that one myself.  I settled on a blander madras instead.


----------



## Fratelli

eagle2250 said:


> Holy cow! I wouldn't want to be the one paying the shipping fees on that box of ties. LOL.


Have enough room in this tie closet for a bed? Impressive.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

From A PM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to sign up for the tie box. I went to the Google Doc and added my name to box 1.
> 
> What is the protocol for contacting the last person to have the box in order for them to ship it to you?



Someone please respond.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

The person with the box contacts the next person on the list for their address. There's no more you need to do for now; just check your inbox and watch this thread so you know when your turn is coming up.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I didn't get as good of pics as I would have liked, I apologize. The box will be shipped out tomorrow.

The contents:









































What I took










What I left
















I wanted to keep the tie on the left, but living in Ohio I realized I would get too many "Are you a Michigan Fan?" comments.

I also noticed this interesting Chipp label, very cool.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

andcounting just sent me a PM. He wasn't able to make contact with the next guy on the list before he had to leave on vacation, but is arriving home tomorrow. He sends his apologies and will send the box out soon.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

from a PM said:


> i signed up for the trad tie box. how do i get you my address info?




Someone please respond.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Someone please respond.


The person with the box contacts the next person on the list for their address. There's no more you need to do for now; just check your inbox and watch this thread so you know when your turn is coming up.


----------



## jamesensor

All--

I received the box Thursday, but had late work nights that did not allow me to open the box until Saturday.

Here is the unnboxing shot:
https://img593.imageshack.us/i/wp000006iy.jpg/

And what I added:
https://img39.imageshack.us/i/wp000011b.jpg/
https://img6.imageshack.us/i/wp000012.jpg/

And what I kept:
https://img411.imageshack.us/i/wp000017.jpg/

I have the box ready to go and am just waiting to hear back on where to ship it next.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

James, how much do you want for the Cardinals tie?


----------



## jamesensor

DoghouseReilly said:


> James, how much do you want for the Cardinals tie?


Apologies, but I already gave it to a co-worker who is a lifelong st louis cardinals fan.

Also - the box is off to Christophe this morning.


----------



## mhj

It was an Audubon Society tie, perhaps you can purchase one through them.



jamesensor said:


> Apologies, but I already gave it to a co-worker who is a lifelong st louis cardinals fan.
> 
> Also - the box is off to Christophe this morning.


----------



## Jovan

Glad to see this is continuing despite certain incidents.


----------



## Christophe

I have recieved the box and it is stuffed! I haven't had much time to look through everything, but already I have seen a couple ties made in China and 1 stained in the middle and tip... shall I cull to save weight? or just leave them in?


----------



## Orgetorix

Cull away.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Agreed, the box is too weighty as it is.


----------



## Christophe

OK, I've culled 3 ties: 2 made in China and 1 stained, as previously mentioned. PM sent to Ballmouse, next on the list, and it will be shipped as soon as I get his address. Pictures will come later, hopefully this evening. 
All in all, some nice stuff in there, looks like the box is still going strong!


----------



## missoula

I received the western box today. Here are all the ties that arrived:









Here the two tie I chose to keep:









Here are the two ties I contributed:









Here are all four showing the keepers:









The box will be in the mail tomorrow to WRMS. Thanks again for letting me participate


----------



## WRMS

Here's what arrived from Missoula;

















here's what I took









here's what I added








and its off to Mr Bill in CA.

Mark


----------



## WRMS

I'll try this again and this time I won't move the pictures around.

Here's what arrived. I can't find the picture with the bows but there were a bunch of them.










Here's what I took;










Here's what I added;










Now if I could edit or remove that other post.......


----------



## mrbill12345

Got the box today - I'll photo and then ship it off either tomorrow or Friday.

As a newbie, is it OK if I take a bit more than I leave? I have about 5 ties right now (not including the three or so to donate to the tie box) and would love to expand my collection. If I need to make a donation to the forum, that would be OK too... :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Please whatever you like. There are lots of folks who can restock it if necessary.


----------



## Christophe

Pictures as promised.

There were a few pocket squares:








Here are the contents:

























Here's what I took on the bottom, what I left on top:









Finally, what I culled. 2 Chinese ties and 1 badly stained, off to the thrifts.










The box will be shipped out today.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

mrbill12345 said:


> Got the box today - I'll photo and then ship it off either tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> As a newbie, is it OK if I take a bit more than I leave? I have about 5 ties right now (not including the three or so to donate to the tie box) and would love to expand my collection. If I need to make a donation to the forum, that would be OK too... :icon_smile:


I agree with Org, but photos are still a must.

What is the statuses on the boxes, guys?


----------



## mrbill12345

Sorry - had some stuff come up at work and got a bit delayed. I have the next members address and will be posting photos and shipping tomorrow.


----------



## ballmouse

I have the NE box. I'll be uploading my photos tonight hopefully.


----------



## ballmouse

Unfortunately, I took the photos minus the 1 of the ties I took out, but I took photos of the 2 I grabbed at the end.


The box (minus one of the ties I took):















What I took:



What I added:


----------



## mrbill12345

Sorry for taking so long on the pictures; the box mailed out Friday, but my internet was painfully slow (thanks, Verizon!) and I just now was able to upload the pics.

Here's the box as I got it:

Reps:



















Paisleys and Such:



















Wool and Bows:



















Plaid:










What I gave:



















What I took:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

An honest mistake (and I wasn't explicit in my earlier post), but I believe the 'Take a bow, leave a bow' policy is still in effect. I'll ask Kabbaz to add the rules to the stickied post in the Trad forum and to the route list, so they are easier to find.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using _


----------



## mrbill12345

Oh, sorry about that! I didn't realize that was one of the rules.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*Restatement of the rules*

I thought a restatement of the rules might be a good idea, since they're buried many pages back. The original post had blanks for the day values, so filled them in with Alan's suggestions.



Community Agreement said:


> * No ties made in China
> * No ties wider than 3.5"
> * Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie
> * Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not
> * Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself
> * Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient
> * You have *5 days* to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient
> * If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with *3 days* the box goes to the next person on the list
> * NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## TSWalker

mrbill12345 said:


> Oh, sorry about that! I didn't realize that was one of the rules.


The "those with limited collections may take more than they leave" principle trumps the "take a bow, leave a bow" rule in my mind. I don't think this was an insidious plot on your part to embezzle bow ties.

Of course, the box I got only had one bow in it, so it's still a good rule!


----------



## mrbill12345

TSWalker said:


> I don't think this was an insidious plot on your part to embezzle bow ties.


Hahaha! 

No insidious plot here! Just a starting professor, and what professor would be complete without a bow tie?


----------



## TSWalker

Am I really next? PM answered if so.


----------



## TSWalker

The box as it came:


Stripes:


Patterns:


Bows + Knit:


I took three:


I left five:


PMs sent. Box will be mailed in a couple of days.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

It's been a while since the last post. Any updates?


----------



## HalfLegend

Any way to get our names on the current or the next list?


----------



## TSWalker

DoghouseReilly said:


> It's been a while since the last post. Any updates?


I shipped cheap, so I assume wacolo just received the box. I would expect an update on that box shortly.


----------



## wacolo

Got the box last night and have pm'd closerlook for an address. I will have some pics up this afternoon hopefully with an update.


----------



## wacolo

Here is what I am taking......


Here is what I am adding......Madras, Viyella, and silk


Waiting on an address and I will have the box on its way. :smile:


----------



## ballmouse

DoghouseReilly said:


> It's been a while since the last post. Any updates?


I shipped it a while ago to EastVillageTrad. He said he shipped it on, but I don't recall him ever posting any photos here...


----------



## EastVillageTrad

ballmouse said:


> I shipped it a while ago to EastVillageTrad. He said he shipped it on, but I don't recall him ever posting any photos here...


External factors precluded photographs, thought it more propitious to get it on to the next fellow. . .


----------



## Jovan

... it takes like one second for me to snap a photo on my phone and upload it. What is everyone else's excuse?


----------



## mrbill12345

To be fair, a lot of us (I assume) don't have fancy phones that can upload that quickly. I have to take a photo with my digital camera, load the pictures into the computer, upload them to Photobucket on my incredibly slow connection, and then post them here. Now, I'm not saying that I shouldn't have to do that - part of the rules of this swap box indicate that photos are required - just stating from where some of us are coming. That said, sometimes stuff comes up. I would rather the box not be held up and no photos taken than for someone to hold onto it until they got around to snapping some pics...


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I think we understand that things come up, but if you can't take photos for some reason, please let the thread know.


----------



## wacolo

The box is on its way to Knucklehead. Closerlook decided to pass this round and I did not hear from Statboy. Although it will be easy enough to backtrack to him should it be necessary. :smile:


----------



## knucklehead

I received the box from wacolo but, true to my name, can't find the swap list to figure out who is next in line. A little help please?


----------



## wacolo

Trad Tie Swap Box List

You are the last in line for the moment. I would hold onto the box to see if the routes alternate or what is impending......


----------



## HalfLegend

wacolo said:


> Trad Tie Swap Box List
> 
> You are the last in line for the moment. I would hold onto the box to see if the routes alternate or what is impending......


If we aren't going to circulate it back out west, I think starting at the bottom of the NE list could be a good idea. I'll gladly accept it from the west, I'll pay postage if it's excessive.


----------



## mrbill12345

Yes, and once the NE box finishes, maybe it could take a loop around the west? I'd be interested in that, and willing to pay postage as well, if excessive.


----------



## HalfLegend

mrbill12345 said:


> Yes, and once the NE box finishes, maybe it could take a loop around the west? I'd be interested in that, and willing to pay postage as well, if excessive.


Sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

knucklehead said:


> I received the box from wacolo but, true to my name, can't find the swap list to figure out who is next in line. A little help please?


Did you take any photos for us, Knucklehead?



HalfLegend said:


> If we aren't going to circulate it back out west, I think starting at the bottom of the NE list could be a good idea. I'll gladly accept it from the west, I'll pay postage if it's excessive.


Precedent so far has been that when the box from one list finishes its route, it goes to the first person that wants it on the top of the other list. I'd suggest Knucklehead contact ArtVandalay, see if he wants in this time and send it his way if he does.

My other suggestion would be to change the regions that the boxes serve. With the current membership count, if we set up one route for the northeast and south and another for the west and midwest, the list sizes would be the same. How to do this without just creating entirely new route lists, I'm not quite sure.

What do you all think?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

HalfLegend said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan.


In the spirit of full disclosure, last time you participated, HalfLegend, you neither took photos or posted to the thread that you had received the box.

I mean this without any malice, but why should you "be allowed" to participate this time?

This brings up an interesting question. What happens if someone that didn't follow the rules the first time signs up again?


----------



## mrbill12345

My $.02 about the NE+S and the W+MW is that is a great idea. I don't know that it is a bad thing to make new lists - maybe we can just scratch through the old list (leaving it for posterity and records) and make a new one with the people who want to continue the project. Some people dropped out of the old list that may want to be on the new one...

Also, I don't know that people who didn't follow the rules should be prohibited, but maybe if they don't follow the rules on this one, be prohibited from signing up again...


----------



## knucklehead

I contacted ArtVandalay and am waiting to hear back.

Do the rules require that I actually take and replace? Of the ties in the box
that suited my fancy, all were too similar to the ones I have. So, in answer to the question, I've not taken photos because I'm not taking ties. Yet I'd be happy to add a few ties if that's what's needed.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

knucklehead said:


> I contacted ArtVandalay and am waiting to hear back.
> 
> Do the rules require that I actually take and replace? Of the ties in the box
> that suited my fancy, all were too similar to the ones I have. So, in answer to the question, I've not taken photos because I'm not taking ties. Yet I'd be happy to add a few ties if that's what's needed.


Haha, no, we can't make you take any ties.  If you don't take any, no pictures are necessary.

And I believe the boxes are brimming with ties at the moment. If you want to add more, though, feel free.


----------



## HalfLegend

DoghouseReilly said:


> In the spirit of full disclosure, last time you participated, HalfLegend, you neither took photos or posted to the thread that you had received the box.
> 
> I mean this without any malice, but why should you "be allowed" to participate this time?
> 
> This brings up an interesting question. What happens if someone that didn't follow the rules the first time signs up again?


Oh, so sorry! I could give excuses for why it happened, but if you want I can post the pictures I took? I had forgotten about the rules. Do we offer second chances?


----------



## knucklehead

The box is now en route to ArtVandalay. It should arrive 9/6.


----------



## Christophe

Gentlemen,

Unfortunately I will need to drop out for this next round, maybe I'll be back afterward. 
Things are still looking good!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Where's the North East box at these days?


----------



## knucklehead

Art - Please clear out your PM box. I sent you a note re tie box delivery status. Knucklehead


----------



## ArtVandalay

The box arrived in Cincinnati today.



What I added:

What I took:

Will go out as soon as I get an address from the next in line!


----------



## L-feld

Any word about the East Coast box? I have some BB bow ties that are burning a hole in my closet.


----------



## ArtVandalay

L-feld said:


> Any word about the East Coast box? I have some BB bow ties that are burning a hole in my closet.


That's a terrible problem to have!! Let me know if I can help you out once the box moves through your parts.


----------



## mhj

The box arrived today. Contents as pictured above in message #878. I'll be out of town until Wednesday. I hope to have in the mail to the next person on the list then.


----------



## L-feld

ArtVandalay said:


> That's a terrible problem to have!! Let me know if I can help you out once the box moves through your parts.


I'm still a little confused about how this is all working now. Oh well.

I recently arrived at the conclusion that 2.5" is the perfect bow tie width for my face. Oddly, I can live with neckties anywhere within 3" - 4", but I need bow ties to be a little more precise. The 2.25" BB's I have and the 2" Talbott I have just make my head look huge!


----------



## mhj

OCBD has informed me that he is sitting out this round. Therefore, I've PM'ed the next name on the list.


----------



## bbgahman

Am I still able to get in on this round? I have not faithfully checked up on the thread, but I am a college Trad from Ohio looking to swap some of my Gant, Talbot, and BB ties.


----------



## mhj

James Sensor has also informed me that he also wants to sit this one out. Do the elders of the thread want to include bbgahman at this point who expressed interest in the above post or go to the next name on the list? He is in Ohio and I'm in Ohio.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I am not a elder, but I think that BBgahman is an excellent candidate for the Swap Box and should be included. He is a young student trying to grow his trad closet and has never been anything, but a stand-up guy in my dealings with him.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mhj

With the lack of objections I've taken it upon myself to get bbgahman's shipping info and will get the box off to him.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Just make sure you take photos this time, bbgahman.


----------



## mhj

Here is what I took:

by 

and these what I added to the box:

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That blue tie looks familiar. I added one a lot like it last year.


----------



## mhj

Could be. I had taken some ties in previous rounds that didn't work out after I wore them; bad geometry causing small know, too short, etc. I've learned to try on before taking now.



DoghouseReilly said:


> That blue tie looks familiar. I added one a lot like it last year.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Did we lose track of a box? Haven't seen updates for one of them for quite a while.


----------



## mhj

Mailed it today to bbgahman. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgahman

I have not yet participated in the swap box project, but I will be sure to do so. Thanks! I expect it to be here at the beginning of the week.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Just make sure you take photos this time, bbgahman.


----------



## HalfLegend

bbgahman said:


> I have not yet participated in the swap box project, but I will be sure to do so. Thanks! I expect it to be here at the beginning of the week.


You should add yourself to the list so that we know when to send it to you and who you should send the box to. I'm not sure who's next at this point though. Enjoy the box mate!

Nice to see another Ohio student on the list! Welcome to AAAC, you'll love it here.


----------



## bbgahman

What is this list you speak of? I'd be happy to add my name. So far I've greatly enjoyed AAAC... it's everything I dreamed campus dress to be.

The box is officially in, I should have pictures up and the box shipped no later than Wednesday (Exam and a night class tomorrow... not conducive to flexing my Trad muscles).


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I wouldn't bother with the lists. They were for the last round and many on them are no longer participating.


----------



## Fratelli

PM sent to Old Money. When I received the tie box I did not find a good selection. There are a couple of descent ties in the box. But I did not take anything. I wanted to add to the box but I could not find much selection to contribute. Finally, some of the ties were damaged, stained, or had some holes -- I got rid of these ties.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hmmm...


----------



## mrbill12345

DoghouseReilly, I was wondering how one should communicate their desire to be in the rotation if the list is no longer being followed? I ask because I am interested in participating, and my name is on the list, and want to ensure I'm not skipped over.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Mr Bill, I would send a PM to bbgahman and see if he would send the box your way when he gets done with it.


----------



## HalfLegend

DoghouseReilly said:


> Mr Bill, I would send a PM to bbgahman and see if he would send the box your way when he gets done with it.


It appears that Mr. Bill is out in California, he should find whomever has the west/south box right now and contact them. BBgahman has the midwest box and it may throw it all off a little bit. I believe Old Money or Fratelli have it at this moment (judging from their posts on page 36)


----------



## mrbill12345

Thanks for the advice, DoghouseReilly and HalfLegend. I've contacted all three members - bbgahman, oldmoney and Fratelli (contacted bbgahman before seeing your post, HalfLegend). From whom would you prefer I pick up the box? I would love to get to see what the East/South box looks like, but will gladly go with either decision.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

There really isn't a N&E or S&W box anymore; they have both made the rounds of both lists. The only box with a waiting list is the one that Fratelli has. The other box has been operating without a list for the last few swaps.

I think it makes more sense at this point to operate without a list. They are never up to date and were populated initially with names of members who might not have been interested in participating.

Either way, I don't think I'm going to be doing much here anymore. The box was formed initially with two diametrically opposed goals:

1. Provide charity ties for budding trads.
2. Provide a way for people willing to swap good ties for good ties.

It is impossible to satisfy both of those goals. I fall in the second camp and the trend here lately has been towards a charity box. The concept doesn't interest me much anymore and nagging people to take photos isn't a good use of my time, so I think I'm out.


----------



## mrbill12345

I'm sorry to hear that, DoghouseReilly. This thread will really feel your departure, as you were often the voice of reason and order above the chaos. I wonder if a solution could be made, by increasing the number of ties in each box and having some of each - charity ties for budding trads and a separate "section" of the box for swapping good ties for good ties. If it is any consolation, I was once part of the first camp, and the Trad Tie box got me started with a set of good ties, and now I am in the second camp.

In any case, it will be sad to see you go; you will be missed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

:icon_study:


----------



## HalfLegend

mrbill12345 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, DoghouseReilly. This thread will really feel your departure, as you were often the voice of reason and order above the chaos. I wonder if a solution could be made, by increasing the number of ties in each box and having some of each - charity ties for budding trads and a separate "section" of the box for swapping good ties for good ties. If it is any consolation, I was once part of the first camp, and the Trad Tie box got me started with a set of good ties, and now I am in the second camp.
> 
> In any case, it will be sad to see you go; you will be missed.


I think that's a good idea except it defeats the purpose. The budding trads (like my self and bbgah) would be stuck swapping our old and less good ties out with each other and never be able to "blossom" with some good ties. Overall it serves everyone's purpose. I think just having people post that they're interested in getting the box and saying when they recieved it is the best bet. I know that Fratelli and myself are both hoping to get a box soon.


----------



## bbgahman

First let me just say that the Box's duel mandate is nearly impossible to achieve; much akin to the Federal Reserve's (just finished my Economics exams Hell Week).

Here are the ties I received in the box:

[url]https://i.imgur.com/BGy01.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/dDl25.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/nbDft.jpgI
[/URL]
took these ties:https://i.imgur.com/0kpCw.jpg

And left these:https://i.imgur.com/kw8q4.jpg

I decided to leave one more than I took because I am thankful just for having the opportunity to participate in the Tie Swap project you have going on here. While I consider myself a budding Trad, I feel like my collection of Trad ties (roughly 15-20) allows me to donate some if need be. Thanks for letting me be a part of the team!-BB Gahman


----------



## L-feld

Still no word on that there East Coast box?


----------



## Fratelli

Box sent to CA per request via PM. I did not hear from OldMoney.


----------



## Jovan

You'd think someone who is of old money would have access to lots of Trad ties! 

Sorry, not a knock on his character, just a stupid joke.


----------



## HalfLegend

bbgahman said:


> First let me just say that the Box's duel mandate is nearly impossible to achieve; much akin to the Federal Reserve's (just finished my Economics exams Hell Week).
> 
> Here are the ties I received in the box:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/BGy01.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/dDl25.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nbDft.jpgI
> 
> took these ties:https://i.imgur.com/0kpCw.jpg
> 
> And left these:https://i.imgur.com/kw8q4.jpg
> 
> I decided to leave one more than I took because I am thankful just for having the opportunity to participate in the Tie Swap project you have going on here. While I consider myself a budding Trad, I feel like my collection of Trad ties (roughly 15-20) allows me to donate some if need be. Thanks for letting me be a part of the team!-BB Gahman


Anyone know where BB sent the box? I sent him a message asking for it but haven't received a reply; it's been over a week.

Mr. Bill has asked for the box after me, once I receive the box I will pass it on.


----------



## mrbill12345

Here's the East Coast box pics - still waiting on receiving the West Coast box, though. Any updates on that?


















































Here are the three I took and the three I left (respectively):

EDIT: That should be the three I left and the three I took, respectively:


----------



## mrbill12345

Sorry - I didn't realize that now there are three of those green/yellow/red BB ties. Oh well, at least mine is an old vintage one... 

Anyone want the East Coast box? I've got it for distribution, if so. Just PM me your address and it will be off...

Any suggestions from those in charge?


----------



## TSWalker

God save the Queen and all hail the Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders! :icon_smile_big:

Not sure who the Keepers/Seeders of the Box are these days, but it might be time for the boxes to meet and be resorted again.


----------



## benjclark

I've now read all 37 pages of this excellent endeavor/post and would love to add my name to the list -- I'm pretty new to dressing myself better and could use a few more ties. I've also figured out that ties under 3.25" are just too thin for me, but it's taken a few ties to figure that out. So, I've got a few "modern" widths (3"-3.25") to kick in the box when my time comes. To avoid confusion, I'll hold off putting my name on the list in case there's a re-sort, and also if it takes a little while. I will be traveling a bit in November -- will watch and wait with my best attempt at being patient. 

PS, that musical striped emblematic would be awesome!


----------



## mrbill12345

Sorry, that order should've been switched. I took the musical striped tie and left the others. Sorry!

On the same note, would you like the box now? No-one else is in front of you, so I don't see why you couldn't have it now... I don't think there is going to be a resort anytime soon - what say the Tie Swap Box gods?


----------



## benjclark

I added my user name and location to the "West" list, following the example of a fellow Montanan. It appears there's no longer a big East-West division, nor is there any sense in waiting on the west box if the north/ east box is idle -- in my favor, I'm pretty far North. So I should PM you with my details Mr Bill? By adding myself to the list, I hear-by affirm I shall comply with the unbreakable rules of August 6, 2012.

*RULES as of 6 August 2012:*

* No ties made in China 
* No ties wider than 3.5" 
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie 
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not 
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself 
* Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient 
* You have 5 days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient 
* If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with 3 days the box goes to the next person on the list 
* NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## TSWalker

Status?


----------



## mrbill12345

At the moment, I have both boxes. The one has already been photo'd - it is waiting on some replacement ties from 32rollandrock who did a virtual tie exchange w/ it (he sent a few ties, in the mail as we speak, in exchange for the one bulldog tie in the box - the next sender has been notified) and I just got the other box a couple of days ago - I'm going to photograph it this weekend and it will go out Monday.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Gulp. I would like to apologize to everyone for holding the box up--it took longer than it should have. If you are in line, please PM and I will send some ties to you to do with as you wish. I have no plausible excuse.


----------



## drlivingston

Lord almighty... if you guys ever need help supplying the box with fresh neckwear, let me know. I would be happy to help some budding trads. I think that I'll list some more for sale. :crazy:


----------



## mrbill12345

I want to make it known that I wasn't calling out 32rollandrock at all - I was just giving an update. In hindsight, I shouldn't have even put the name out there; I just responded without thinking. I made the call to delay the box waiting on the "virtual exchange" with him, and the member who was next in line said he was in no hurry, that it could be virtually swapped before it got to him. No worries, 32rollandrock.


----------



## TSWalker

My apologies for any ill will generated by my post. 32, you've saved this project more than once. It's just that the insidious drlivingston has recently knocked a few ties from my rack into the "swap box" drawer...


----------



## benjclark

Wow. Box arrived this afternoon.










So excited I nearly forgot to start taking photos.










The fun begins! Sorting ties and watching an afternoon of football.


----------



## benjclark

31 four in hands, two bows, one ascot (!), one pocket square for a total of 35 items. These are great. Color rendering in my photos are horrible. Lots of great ties, some are just too narrow for me, but I know that I need ties 3.5" at a minimum being broad of frame. Tempted to keep the ascot just to have one in the closet.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

This is such a cool project, lol! Who do I have to contact to get in the rotation? :smile:

Thanks! -M-


----------



## mhj

Typhoid_Jones said:


> This is such a cool project, lol! Who do I have to contact to get in the rotation? :smile:
> 
> Thanks! -M-


Here's a link to the sign up sheet and schedule. You can add your name to list for the appropriate route.


----------



## Andersdad

I added myself to the North and East box box.


----------



## benjclark

Alright, these are staying with me. Yes, I'm taking more than I'm leaving. As been pointed out in the thread over and over, if you need 'em, take 'em. These are the ties going in, carefully observing the one in and one out rule for bow ties, and applying the same rule to the pocket square. These are my additions, humble as they are. Vintage BB paisley, a wool Edinburgh Mills stripe, and a silk stripe I called the laser stripe b/c of the red/yellow lines, missing the keeper, but made in the USA. Bow tie is Polo. Pocket square doesn't have a name tag, but does say 100% silk, hand rolled.























































Next in line needs to send me your deets.


----------



## TSWalker

benjclark said:


> Next in line needs to send me your deets.


If the sign-up sheet is still to be believed - and I confess to having little idea what's going on with this project these days - then you're the end of the line. Also, the cupboard is looking a little bare so I'm not sure if just sending it to the top of the list is the best idea at this point. I have more to give but the only thing of interest to me in this box is my old Argyll & Sutherland!

Gents, where from here?


----------



## drlivingston

The box needs a complete refreshing. Someone needs to take it upon himself to remove the duplicates and less than desirable ties. More ties need to be added and then it will be ready to make the rounds again.


----------



## benjclark

This box is headed eastward to Andersdad as soon as this blizzard passes.


----------



## TSWalker

So we're sending the south box to the end of the north list? I don't have a problem with it, it just means that the sign-up sheet is wrong and/or irrelevant.


----------



## Andersdad

TSWalker - That was my fault as I pm'd my info to benjiclarkinfo without looking at the list very well. I'm in Minnesota pretty far from the south and pretty far from the east. I can wait until the north and east box is ready or take this one from benjiclark.


----------



## TSWalker

Not at all. I say go ahead, as I think the next step is for both boxes to be consolidated. If there is agreement to send me both boxes at the end of their runs, I volunteer for the sort and restock... but I humbly request donations from other would-be seeders with better stock than mine.

It'll work itself out. Surprisingly, it has so far. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## drlivingston

^^^^I will be glad to be of assistance in the restock. When the time comes, I will send a box of ties down to Orlando so that there will be fresh items to stock the box.


----------



## HalfLegend

Sorry for the delay in posting, college essays have me swamped, here's what happened as it passed by me a few weeks ago:

Received:









Gave:









Took:









Sent to Mr. Bill after me. Hoping to get it again soon! Not sure what the order is right now, can I still get in on either of the boxes?


----------



## wacolo

HalfLegend said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting, college essays have me swamped, here's what happened as it passed by me a few weeks ago:
> 
> Took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent to Mr. Bill after me. Hoping to get it again soon! Not sure what the order is right now, can I still get in on either of the boxes?


Glad to see someone finally took that umbrella bow. I think it was added about halfway through the first round!


----------



## TSWalker

HalfLegend said:


> Sent to Mr. Bill after me. Hoping to get it again soon! Not sure what the order is right now, can I still get in on either of the boxes?


I see Typhoid_Jones under you on the list, so I guess we're waiting for Mr. Bill to send it to him. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...

If everyone is on board, I'd like to move to one box/route for the next round, so once we figure out what's left of the last round we can start anew.


----------



## HalfLegend

TSWalker said:


> I see Typhoid_Jones under you on the list, so I guess we're waiting for Mr. Bill to send it to him. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> If everyone is on board, I'd like to move to one box/route for the next round, so once we figure out what's left of the last round we can start anew.


Sounds correct, hoping to get in touch with Jones as soon as he gets the box. Any word for Mr. Bill?

Much agreed, and if no one is willing I'd be more than glad to take the box and ebay the remaining ties and donate the proceeds and unsellable ties to Goodwill (gotta give back to the thrift motherload!)

And yes! Figured the umbrella bowtie would be fun this summer, just as soon as I learn to tie it.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hey-O!

I contacted Mr. Bill and I believe that he will be sending me a box. Maybe it will get here on Monday?


----------



## HalfLegend

A


Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hey-O!
> 
> I contacted Mr. Bill and I believe that he will be sending me a box. Maybe it will get here on Monday?


After I receive it from you, what are our plans?


----------



## Carson Connor

Have I been bypassed? I did not receive any notifications. Any word where it is, and when I may get it? I thank all of you in advance. I am in the North East.


----------



## TSWalker

Carson Connor said:


> Have I been bypassed? I did not receive any notifications. Any word where it is, and when I may get it? I thank all of you in advance. I am in the North East.


I'm going to assume that silence means consent and that people are OK with my restock/consolidation plan.

Tracking has become a problem due to inconsistent use of the Google doc. When I shipped off box two, most of the names in the doc had been crossed out using "Format --> Strikethrough", now none of them are. Carson, yes, you were skipped, somewhere on pages 33 or 34, and that should definitely be rectified in this round.

I will attempt to piece together the routes from posts in this thread and scratch names off the list. I would humbly ask that anyone new to the project wait for this round to finish before signing up. Then supply and demand will dictate whether we need two boxes or just one.

Thank you.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi all - I would love to get in, and I can help with restocking as well. One thing is that I live in Canada, so I don't know if that means I'm Oot (hahahahahaha). Shipping is actually never much more, but please let me know.


----------



## TSWalker

OK, I *think* I've tidied up the Google doc and figured out the routes.

mrbill12345 is shipping a box to Typhoid_Jones

benjclark is shipping a box to Andersdad

Carson Connor (PA) and L-Feld (MD) were both skipped - gentlemen, my apologies - and should be sent boxes next, concluding the round.

wrwhiteknight signed up for this round as I was typing the note begging people not to, so y'all tell me where we put him... and explain Canadian shipping to me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I'm in no rush of course, so please let me know when I can participate in a non-disruptive way.


----------



## TSWalker

^ This thing's been chaos since near the beginning. Disruptive? Hardly, my friend. We'll figure it out.


----------



## drlivingston

Canadian shipping is easy. On the form that the USPS provides, just check the box next to "gift" and write clothing on the blank where you are to put a description of the item(s) to be shipped. You do not have to be too specific. The address format is similar. You just have to write:
Name
Street address
Municipality; two-letter province or territory abbreviation; postal code
Canada

Example:
John Doe
200 Main Street
Montreal, QC H3Z 2Y7
Canada


----------



## TSWalker

Right, easy-peasy. Everyone on board with page 38?


----------



## Andersdad

Looks good to me!


----------



## HalfLegend

Sorry, reread the posts, I'm all good, can't wait for next round. As I stated before, ties that have been in the box since the beginning and will not move should be auctioned off and proceeds should head to Goodwill/Salvation Army (or DressForSuccess).

The rest should go into a new box(es) and then put on a new route. Thats just my $.02


----------



## TSWalker

TSWalker said:


> benjclark is shipping a box to Andersdad
> 
> Carson Connor (PA) and L-Feld (MD) were both skipped - gentlemen, my apologies - and should be sent boxes next, concluding the round.


Andersdad, looking forward to your post... please send your box to L-Feld next. I am waiting to hear back from Carson Connor.


----------



## TSWalker

HalfLegend said:


> Sorry, reread the posts, I'm all good, can't wait for next round. As I stated before, ties that have been in the box since the beginning and will not move should be auctioned off and proceeds should head to Goodwill/Salvation Army (or DressForSuccess).
> 
> The rest should go into a new box(es) and then put on a new route. Thats just my $.02


Great idea, especially this time of year. In loving memory of the Salvation Army officer who raised me, you have my word.


----------



## HalfLegend

TSWalker said:


> Great idea, especially this time of year. In loving memory of the Salvation Army officer who raised me, you have my word.


Walker, would you be willing to do this? Also, who is starting the next box? Anyone have a large repository of ties that we can start with?


----------



## TSWalker

HalfLegend said:


> Walker, would you be willing to do this? Also, who is starting the next box? Anyone have a large repository of ties that we can start with?


On it, just waiting for the updates to roll in. Everyone's still drugged from their turkeys. :icon_smile_big:

Basically, I want these boxes to finish their rounds, taking care to visit those that were missed, then come my way so I can cull, sort, and restock... I've got ties set aside for the purpose and drlivingston is also contributing. Depending on supply and demand, we may restart two boxes or just one. For more specifics, review page 38.

Also, all three charities are worthy, two with ties (no pun intended) to my immediate family. Making sure the dregs go back there and not to eBay is one of my reasons for wanting to sort the box.


----------



## HalfLegend

TSWalker said:


> On it, just waiting for the updates to roll in. Everyone's still drugged from their turkeys. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Also, all three charities are worthy, two with ties (no pun intended) to my immediate family. Making sure the dregs go back there and not to eBay is one of my reasons for wanting to sort the box.


Actually, I was thinking that our forum is rather good with ebaying clothes and since we know how much ties are actually worth it would be best for you to ebay them. That way we could surely raise more money than they would. (lets be honest, how many times have we walked into Goodwill and gotten a $40 tie for $0.40?)

Think about it, and if youd be willing to do that I think we could do the most good that way.

In addition, if there's still a southwest box floating around, could I get in on that? I could be the last stop and I'd just send it to walked from there.

Happy (late) Thanksgiving everyone! Stay Warm!


----------



## Andersdad

I apologize for the delay in getting this posted, as Thanksgiving travel has kept me quite busy.
As the box arrived:








All of the ties laid out:









Ties I kept from the box:









Ties I added to the box: (Brooks, Robert Talbott, Land's End and J Press-Burlington Knot)









Next man up, please send me a PM with address and I will send out the box today.


----------



## HalfLegend

How many more are still pending a box? Is it time to send unclaimed boxes to Walker and restart?


----------



## drlivingston

Some of the selections are looking redundant. The time is nigh for a re-sort and re-stock.


----------



## TSWalker

L-feld had asked to get the box during this round, so Andersdad's box should go to him, then to me for the re-sort. I never heard back from Carson Connor. Typhoid, did you get the box from Mr. Bill?


----------



## HalfLegend

TSWalker said:


> L-feld had asked to get the box during this round, so Andersdad's box should go to him, then to me for the re-sort. I never heard back from Carson Connor. Typhoid, did you get the box from Mr. Bill?


Anyone who still has a box [or extra ties to start (a) new box(es:eek2], please do PM TSWalker and send it out to his location ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## TSWalker

Public praise to drlivingston for two things:

1. Sending me quite a few ties to directly restock the box
2. Selling me quite a few ties to indirectly restock the box

You, sir, are a gentleman and a haberdasher. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## HalfLegend

As Walker will shortly be restocking the box, should we make another googledoc to circulate it? Is it too soon? I think that idea worked well the first time, but it could be improved if we had only one person able to edit the document (I'm afraid to ask walker again, he's done so much! but he seems the most reliable here...) and he could add people's names so we know who's in what order. OR we could go off the honor code again and just hope people add their name at the bottom and don't screw things up too much?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Here's a dump from the old routes document:



> *Routes
> 
> Please don't PM me asking how the process works. I have nothing to do with administering this project. Post your questions in the thread.
> Thank you.
> Alexander Kabbaz
> Sr. Moderator
> 
> Current routes - Please add your name to the next round (page two) only.
> 
> Box 1 (North & East)
> DoghouseReilly - St. Louis, MO
> ArtVandalay - Cincinnati, OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - Springfield, OH
> BB Gahman - Cedarville, OH
> jamesensor - DC
> [Christophe - RI]
> ballmouse - NY
> EastVillageTrad - NY
> Fratelli - St. Louis, MO
> OldMoney_MPB - Macungie, PA- opted out?
> Carson Connor - Drexel Hill, PA
> L-Feld - Baltimore, MD -moved to box 2
> HalfLegend - Dayton, OH
> Typhoid_Jones - Boston, MA
> wrwhiteknight - Kingston, ON, Canada
> HalfLegend -
> 
> Box 2 (West & South)
> andcounting - CO (do not include in next round)
> missoula - Missoula, MT
> WRMS - WA
> mrbill12345 - CA
> brantley11 - MS- opted out?
> rbstc - Athens, GA- opted out?
> TSWalker - FL
> wacolo - Chattanooga, TN
> knucklehead - Salt Lake City, UT
> benjclark - Sidney, MT
> Andersdad - MN
> L-Feld - Baltimore, MD
> 
> NEXT ROUND:
> 
> TSWalker - Orlando, FL
> drlivingston ?
> HalfLegend - Dayton OH
> 
> *


*
*The document itself resides on my Google Drive and I'll be removing it shortly. You will want to ask Kabbaz to update the link on the sticky post when or if you create a similar list.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Good to see this project still moving! With the box being re-stocked and with my own supply being re-stocked by a few good thrifts I would love to participate in the next round. Thanks!


----------



## TSWalker

DoghouseReilly said:


> The document itself resides on my Google Drive and I'll be removing it shortly. You will want to ask Kabbaz to update the link on the sticky post when or if you create a similar list.


What say the members? Keep the sticky list (which has fallen into disuse, but was helpful in forensics) or go back to doing things in this thread? I'm just a volunteer, gents... feedback, please! (And bow ties).


----------



## drlivingston

The only way the list will work is if just a couple of dedicated people have access to being able to edit it. If anyone can just alter the list, it loses its effectiveness.


----------



## benjclark

Here's an idea:

Maybe have an "opt in period", assemble the list (user names and locations like before), publish the list as a locked google doc, participants contact the user below them who will they will send the box to for their address (like before) with the box having a final destination on the list -- maybe a volunteer restockist. As new people want in, a designated organizer will start a new list, informing new people they missed the opt in on the currently circulating one, but the next round is estimated to start appx. XX/YY/ZZ. New people go to the top of new circulation list. When box arrives at the restockist's and the restockist reports on when box can go out again, organizer will then open an opt in period with new names already on the list, and past participants can opt in again. Users are responsible to the next person on the list.

Keep photo requirements as before, and if someone misbehaves (i.e. circulates a Chinese tie), they cannot opt in on the next box.

It's not perfect, and requires a little more from a couple individuals, but it may help keep thing moving and on track.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hi All!

Sorry for the delay, but I got the box Mr. Bill sent to me just before leaving town for Thanksgiving and then immediately after returning my wife and I moved to a bigger, better place. I have pic's of what I took and what I added, but they are on a memory card somewhere... Also, I have the ties boxed and ready to go to the next man in my route. Whoever that is, please PM me with your shipping details and I will have them on their way to you.

Thanks again! :smile:
-M-


----------



## HalfLegend

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I got the box Mr. Bill sent to me just before leaving town for Thanksgiving and then immediately after returning my wife and I moved to a bigger, better place. I have pic's of what I took and what I added, but they are on a memory card somewhere... Also, I have the ties boxed and ready to go to the next man in my route. Whoever that is, please PM me with your shipping details and I will have them on their way to you.
> 
> Thanks again! :smile:
> -M-


I don't think there's anyone else. I think its time for Mr. TSWalker to get the box. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TSWalker

HalfLegend said:


> I don't think there's anyone else. I think its time for Mr. TSWalker to get the box. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Hearing no objections, I'll PM my info and get ready for the resort. Typhoid, please post your photos when you can.

The same goes for the gentlemen with the other box.

(PM sent)


----------



## benjclark

Fantastic! Let's keep this thing going.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

It's a bit delayed, but...










^^^ Here's what I received.










^^^ Here's what I took.










^^^ Here's what I added. (TOP L-R: CAMICISSIMA "Fatto a Mano" Made in Italy tie, "DAD" emblematic tie, PRL Made in USA tie, no-name ascot. BOTTOM: no-name bow tie. Not pictured: Elephants Made in England tie.)

The box will be on its way! :smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Is this box heading to TSWalker or has this one already been through resorting?


----------



## TSWalker

drlivingston said:


> Is this box heading to TSWalker or has then one been already been through resorting?


Yes, this box is heading to me. The box containing the three Argyll & Sutherlands was to have passed from Andersdad to L-Feld about three weeks ago. Gentlemen, an update would be appropriate.

Thank you again, drlivingston, for your generosity. All donations have been dutifully sorted and cataloged, the slightly too wide segregated, the one Chinese-made that you included as a test has been added to my current Goodwill bag....


----------



## drlivingston

I put a Chinese tie in there? Sorry about that.


----------



## Andersdad

L-Feld has confirmed receipt of the box via PM and should be posting pictures soon.


----------



## TSWalker

Details sent via PM. Looking forward to the resort... and getting some of my closet space back!


----------



## TSWalker

I received the box from Typhoid_Jones today and was concerned by its contents. Of the 21 ties in the box, four were in clear violation of the stated rules. Further, I believe these all came from the same source. Name withheld to protect the guilty (it wasn't Typhoid_Jones).


----------



## HalfLegend

TSWalker said:


> I received the box from Typhoid_Jones today and was concerned by its contents. Of the 21 ties in the box, four were in clear violation of the stated rules. Further, I believe these all came from the same source. Name withheld to protect the guilty (it wasn't Typhoid_Jones).
> 
> View attachment 6244


Ahhh, shoot! Totally forgot about the rules (sadly), just scratch my name off the list from here on out guys. Had a fun run, thanks though!


----------



## ArtVandalay

THOSE ties got dumped into the Trad Tie Box? They don't pass as trad by even the most liberal of definitions. Shiny, Chinese-made abominations. Nautica? And is that Dockers tie? Totally forgot the rules?!?! The rules have been rehashed ad nauseum for the past 18 months...at this point this is nothing but blatant disrespect shown to everyone participating. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I saw those... and thought about pulling them, but didn't because I'm still sort of a noob on the forum. Either way, it seems that I got hold of a box in poor health, lol. Hopefully it'll be back to full power the next go around.


----------



## mhj

Has the sign up sheet and schedule moved? I went to check it to see where I stand on the route and I got the message: "Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist."


----------



## TSWalker

The host of the sign-up sheet is no longer participating. I had requested feedback from members as to whether we should do a new sign-up sheet or go back to doing a schedule in thread and the response was limited. I didn't feel it was appropriate for me to tell more veteran members "OK, this is how we're doing it now" and I still don't, but I'm starting to feel that may be what is required.

As far as the Boxing Day box update: still waiting on one of the two original tie boxes to make its way to me for sorting and replenishment. I was told that it would be sent by now but Christmas apparently got in the way. Once it gets here, I can sort its contents into the two shopping bags containing the remnants of the other box, plus some of Dr L's and my donations, and get this show on the road.

So who's in and what are we doing?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

TSWalker - Count me in. While I am relatively new myself I am for all you taking the lead to get it moving.


----------



## mhj

+1. I'm still in.


----------



## CaptainAddy

I'm a new trad and would like to expand my collection, and unfortunately have nothing to add (else I'd be losing from my sparse collection!)-- can I simply take what I need, within reason, with no addition? If so, I'd like to participate. I desperately need a maroon or burgundy tie for my J. Press Brownwatch sportcoat (which I LOVE) I received this Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## AJW

I'm interested in participating in the next round.


----------



## TSWalker

Andersdad said:


> L-Feld has confirmed receipt of the box via PM and should be posting pictures soon.


Gentle nudge sent.


----------



## L-feld

Sorry for the delay. The holidays have taken up a lot of time.

Here are the repps in the box:








Here are the emblematics:


----------



## L-feld

The foulards:









The weird textured ties:


----------



## L-feld

The lone pocket square:









The lone bow tie:


----------



## L-feld

Some ascots!


----------



## L-feld

Finally, here is what I contributed. The top is a Robert Talbott and the other three are Brooks Brothers.


----------



## GamecockGrad

How can I participate and get on the sign up list?


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

OK, I'm also ready to play. The google doc link is no longer available, so what is the sign up mechanism and how long before the "box" makes it to us late comers?


----------



## bjornkarger

*Frugal Swap Box*

I've read over this thread with great interest. Based on the incredible success of the tie swap box, is there any interest in the idea of working out a complete system for wardrobe swapping? It would take a bit more coordination and planning than a single thread, but it isn't as hard as it seems - and with free services like Google Docs and Amazon AWS, I imagine that with just a few of us putting in some very minimal planning we can have a system up and ready in weeks...This is an idea that I have been researching since 2010, long before I discovered Ask Andy. At the time, I imagined it working as a standalone site, a web serivce much like Netflix; in my latest calculations (from Aug 2012) I had determined that a 'clothing exchange' site that had 800 subscribers (80 active on a weekly basis) had the potential to increase each member's wardrobe by 8000%, and at a cost of only a $14/yr 'subscription' (in our case, where this is a group of volunteers and not a commercial service, we would estimate our postage fees as problably the cost of a USPS Priority Mail Large Flat Rate Box per each transaction, unless we can work out a cheaper u-box-it system for Parcel Post).(The idea originally came out of my plan for a new roommate-match service. We were to use all the usual criteria but we added /clothing measurements/ as an additional factor - by matching up with a roommate whose pant, shirt, jacket, shoe sizes were the same as yours, you could borrow each others clothes indiscriminately, knowing they would work. The planned slogan was "Your wardrobe just doubled"; we had gotten interest from Roomster (roomster.com), but I had the revelation that a general clothing-exchange was a much bigger idea than simply for roommates...)


----------



## Orgetorix

^ No offense, but "incredible success" isn't how I'd describe the tie swap box, and expanding it to items of more value and variability sounds like the biggest recipe for disaster I've heard all week. 

The Trad Thrift Exchange does a good job of filling most folks' wardrobe needs, and often considerably more than what we actually need. Not much is free, but that's probably a good thing. If my wardrobe increased 8000% I'd need a new house and a new spouse at minimum, and I know I'm not alone.


----------



## TSWalker

I have received the other box and will complete the sort/restock at last. Barring my wife going into labor early, the answers to the questions on page 40 will be forthcoming in the next day or two... to answer the most pressing concern, I think this thread has become the sign-up sheet by default again. Does Mr. Kabbaz still visit?

Thank you, gentlemen, and +1000 to the above post. I feel like the least successful cat herder since John Boehner.


----------



## Acme

TSWalker said:


> Barring my wife going into labor early...


Congratulations on the soon to be new addition to your family!


----------



## ylkim30

I would love to sign up as well for the next go around. I am definitely a newb, but I have some Brooks ties I can throw in. I live in Washington, DC.


----------



## bjornkarger

Orgetorix said:


> ^ No offense, but "incredible success" isn't how I'd describe the tie swap box, and expanding it to items of more value and variability sounds like the biggest recipe for disaster I've heard all week. The Trad Thrift Exchange does a good job of filling most folks' wardrobe needs, and often considerably more than what we actually need. Not much is free, but that's probably a good thing. If my wardrobe increased 8000% I'd need a new house and a new spouse at minimum, and I know I'm not alone.


 The mere fact that the Tie Exchange finally exists and is being put to good use is enough for me to think of it as a success that's incredible. No other Internet forum (clothing or otherwise) can have such a brag. But if there have been problems with the Swap Box then I'm sorry to hear that. I wasn't aware...My idea isn't to simply throw as many clothes into a box that will fit -- surely a disaster, and impractical, and bound to be doomed -- but to use the free online tools available at our fingertips (specifically Google Docs and Amazon AWS) to craft a quick, efficient clothing-swap network that will increase our wardrobes, open us up to new items/styles and give a great new frugal way to make a huge impact on our wardrobes.The basic idea is we would have a relational database with box lots for all particular items and measurements -- eg a 15.5 shirt box, a 32W pant box, a 12C shoe box, trad tie box, etc. Once the software is streamlined and as expertise and interest demands, adding further granulation and categories is absolutely trivial: so then there can be a 32W 31L pant box, trad repp tie box, 15.5/33 OCBD shirt box, etc. Eventually the dream is to make (say) the 15.5/33 yellow OCBD box, trad repp (red primary) tie box, 12C gunboat box, etc.Everyone who joins enters the items they 'seed' the box(es) with into the database, x number of 'seeds' = y number of active 'borrows' and the whole thing is kept into postal circulation with the idea that no items are truly for an individual's 'keeps' but just for shortterm/longterm borrow from the pool. In this way we can all have a huge wardrobe but almost all of it at any one time is out there in the mails, not in our closets...


----------



## Andersdad

My head hurts.


----------



## bjornkarger

I'm picturing, too, a specified time limit for each clothing 'borrow' from any of the boxes. But none of this need be rigid: if it turns out you enjoy and use a given pair of chinos (eg), there should be a way to extend the loan. Or if you liked a particular sport coat in one of the boxes, and you want to use it on a particular date, there should be a way to schedule and reserve it for then. All of this is going to happen with the right planning and design of the relational database. This is really an 'in the clouds' model for wardrobe storage, and taken at the microcommunity level (like here) it seems like it could be the wave of the future. Now I'm wondering if any SQL-hackers might have a hankering...


----------



## ylkim30

bjornkarger said:


> I'm picturing, too, a specified time limit for each clothing 'borrow' from any of the boxes. But none of this need be rigid: if it turns out you enjoy and use a given pair of chinos (eg), there should be a way to extend the loan. Or if you liked a particular sport coat in one of the boxes, and you want to use it on a particular date, there should be a way to schedule and reserve it for then. All of this is going to happen with the right planning and design of the relational database. This is really an 'in the clouds' model for wardrobe storage, and taken at the microcommunity level (like here) it seems like it could be the wave of the future. Now I'm wondering if any SQL-hackers might have a hankering...


It might be helpful to start a new thread on this topic and leave this thread focused on the Trad Tie Swap Box.


----------



## TSWalker

Acme said:


> Congratulations on the soon to be new addition to your family!


Thank you. Per the lab tech this morning, I should have ties in the mail before he's born. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TSWalker

Gentlemen, after reviewing the posts in this thread I think I have correctly reconstituted sign-up sheets by time, intent, and geography. I'll be posting details on the newly reconstructed boxes shortly but I wanted to get these up here, especially given the dead link in the sticky.

*2013 Box Schedules*

North & East

ArtVandalay - OH
mhj - OH
OCBD - OH
bbgahman - OH
ballmouse - NY
EastVillageTrad - NY
Fratelli - MO
Carson Connor -PA
AJW - PA
Typhoid_Jones - MA
L-Feld - MD
ylkim30 - DC
TSWalker - FL
West & South (with one slight detour)


wrwhiteknight -Ontario
missoula - MT
benjclark - MT
WRMS - WA
mrbill12345 - CA
knucklehead - UT
rlfsoccerdad - UT
Andersdad - MN
wacolo - TN
GamecockGrad - SC
CaptainAddy - GA
TSWalker - FL
My apologies for any misspellings or typos in screen names above... "chicken scratch" does not begin to describe my handwriting. If any member feels either list should be adjusted in any way, just post and say so, and we'll figure it out - I'm not the man in charge, I'm just the guy who has your ties in his house. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TSWalker

The boxes are ready. Each contains 42 long ties in as close to an equal distribution as I could manage. Of these, about one fourth remain from previous boxes - the rest are newly added by drlivingston or myself. Each box also holds five bows and one ascot. I trust that the member at the top of each list will take and post plenty of pictures and give honest feedback on my job as Reluctant Refurber of the Box. Just waiting on one more PM and it's off to the post.


----------



## GamecockGrad

Thanks so much for reluctantly serving as the box's refresher and cartographer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yes, let's all try and keep up the standard that TSWalker and the Doc have set. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## TSWalker

Boxes away!


----------



## drlivingston

ArtVandalay said:


> Yes, let's all try and keep up the standard that TSWalker and the Doc have set. Thank you, gentlemen.


Thank you... but Doc deserves little credit. I provided ties. That is about the extent of my contribution. TSWalker is the one upon whom your praise should be heaped! He has done a phenomenal job receiving the boxes, sorting the contents, and restocking the boxes for shipping. In addition to that thankless task, he also managed to come up with a coherent list of recipients, taking into account order of asking and geography. Keep in mind that all of this is being done while his wife is solidly in her third trimester of pregnancy!! Great job, TSW!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The eastern box arrived in Cincinnati today. Pictures to come.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Alright, here are the pictures of the ties in the Eastern box. A good mix of repps, emblematics, foulards, paisleys, and bows, with an ascot thrown in there as well.
Unfortunately it's pretty dark and dreary here this morning, and coupled with the poor lighting in my old house it forced me to use the flash and the pictures aren't the greatest. But without further ado...

Very cool old fashioned bicycle emblematic on the far left...I have a similar one in navy.

If you are a fan of paisleys you will be quite happy.

Bows and the ascot.

Awesome J. Press blue/red/gold repp - top row second from the left.


I took the top two. Brooks Brothers skinny repp tie and a Pride of England emblematic.
The bottom three are going in. Cape Cod Neckwear whale emblematic, Robert Talbott for The Connecticut Yankee madras, Brooks Brothers.

Onward to mhj in Cleveland..


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ArtVandalay- You are a good man for the promptness and number of pics. I am getting excited as the box is pretty close!


----------



## TSWalker

Got a request via PM to repost the rules, so here we are (copied from benjclark's post):

*RULES as of 6 August 2012:*

* No ties made in China 
* No ties wider than 3.5" 
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie 
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not 
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself 
* Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient 
* You have 5 days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient 
* If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with 3 days the box goes to the next person on the list 
* NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi All - received the west/south box today. When the box arrived it complained about being in Canada, but I promised it would head back down and _oot_ of here very quickly.

This is my first time doing this, so I paid close attention to the rules, but please speak up tonight or tomorrow before I ship if anything I am putting in/taking out seems inappropriate.

One question: is there any way around the bow-tie in/bow-tie out rule? I have been forever wanting a bow-tie, but I have none. If this is simply strict then I will pass it on and wait for another day.

Here is what I received:

Here is what I am taking: (from top left) - DJ. Showalter, Liberty of London, Polo Ralph Lauren, Sons & Harwell, Londonderry, Gant.

Here is what I am giving: (from top left) Polo Ralph Lauren, Anthime Mouley, Maison de Bonneterie, G.Morris & Co, Vera Bradley (100% cotton), Oricci

And this is another take (on the left) and give (on the right) - On left is Polo Ralph Lauren. I hope that the tie on the right is ok - it is Polo Ralph Lauren also, made in Italy and is under 3.5", but is obviously bright. Please let me know if it's ok.


----------



## TSWalker

I culled quite a few purple reps, so while it might not be in high demand, it isn't a redundant inclusion. I say go for it... if no one wants it, it'll wind up at a Salvation Army in Florida. Dr. L and I still have stock. :smile:

Also, I'd say that most members wouldn't be upset if you were to take _*a*_ bow, having none, provided a four in hand or a novel pocket square were included in its place. I once planned to invoke the "budding trads may bend the rules" principle in precisely this way myself, but as I have a GIGANTIC neck, I thought it best to pass them all along.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi all - 

Sadly, I don't have any fun pocket-squares to contribute. I only have two unique ones, and one is polyester and the other is made in China.

What if I contribute two nice ties? Below is the Brooks Brothers bow-tie I like, and the next photo is 4 possible ties I could put in (any two of them is what I am suggesting).

Each of the ties has an issue however (not in condition - they are mint); please read below. I simply don't have a huge selection of nice ties that fit the bill, so again, if this is better done later or not at all, don't hesitate to say so!



From top left: Polo Ralph Lauren - 4" wide; Polo Ralph Lauren made in Italy 3.25' wide (very bright); Jos a Bank Executive - 3.75" wide; Brooks Brothers Makers - 3.75" wide.


----------



## Christophe

Whiteknight,

I'll leave it to higher authorities than myself, but that should work for a budding trad who lacks bow ties. Indeed, that's just what the box is for: expanding horizons.


----------



## mhj

The eastern box arrived today. Photos coming soon.


----------



## mhj

*Here is what I received:
*

by , on Flickr

by , on Flickr

by , on Flickr

by , on Flickr

by , on Flickr

*I added these:*

by , on Flickr

*And am taking these:*

by , on Flickr

I'm waiting to hear back from the PM I sent to OCBD for his shipping information.


----------



## mhj

It's on the way to OCBD as of this morning.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi All South/west folks - I was on my way to send the box this morning to Missoula, when I stumbled upon 3 thrift stores......I need to re-arrange my takes/gives and will post photos tonight and send ASAP!


----------



## srmd22

I am thinking about joining in rhe fun on the east coast circuit. Problem is, I am worried most of my donations would not be up to snuff. I have a lot of mall designer stuff that is okay, but I don't think would pass muster in this company. I have a few nicer BB ties, but I wear those. What are the sort of lower limits on what you would put in the box? I assume nothing to dated, like an early 2000's 4 incher, for example? Essentially, the stuff I would kick in would likely not be as good as what I would take out at this point.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

As a new member to the box, I can say that those with more developed collections have encouraged me to use the box to build my repertoire. That being said, I have also made a conscious effort not to dilute the quality and tone of the existing stock. I had good luck letting go a few of my go-tos that I have worn a lot, and then I went to 5 thrift stores and passed on the goods. Not keeping the good finds hurt a bit, but I just pretended I was buying them for somebody else!


----------



## Orgetorix

From the beginning, we've said that if you're just starting out and don't have much of a tie collection, don't worry about contributing if you don't have anything worthwhile. Better to take and not contribute than to put stuff in the box that breaks the rules and doesn't belong there.


----------



## ArtVandalay

As long as you're honest about it, and you're reporting what you're taking/leaving, like Org said - take what you need. 
It's better to leave nothing at all than to leave stuff that's not in the spirit of the box.


----------



## benjclark

... but rules are rules when it comes to bows.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Box is on the way to Missoula.

I forgot to post the changes to my "gives". I found a bunch of really wonderful stuff recently that I decided to pass on to the box.

Top left and reading like a book:
1. Anthime Mouley - made in France - 100% silk
2. Maison de Bonneterrie - made in Italy - 100% silk
3. Polo Ralph Lauren - made in USA - 100% silk
4. Harry Rosen - 50% cotton/50% linen
5. Karen Bulow - made in Canada - hand knit 100% wool
6. Oricci - made in Italy - 100% silk
7. Grant - made in Scotland - 100% wool
8. Vera Bradley - made in USA - 100% cotton
9. unknown - made in USA - 100% mercerized cotton


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Box has been received. I want to apologize in advance as I usually turn the box around really quick, but due to a looming work schedule I may need all of the time that is allocated.

I didn't even get to open it yet, only bring it in the house before I had to sprint out. Looking forward to looking through it


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Waiting to hear back from BBGahman. Box is packed and pics will be posted soon.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pics and box will be shipped to BBGahman in the morning.

*What I added

*








*
What I took (thanks MHJ!)

*







*

And what was in the box

*


----------



## mhj

I'm glad they're going to good home  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hey All -

It won't matter for quite a while seeing as I just had the South/Western Box, but it might make more sense for me to be on the Eastern Box when I come back around. It cost TSWalker quite a bit to get it to me, and a similar amount for me to get it out West to Missoula; I am considerably closer to those on the East list and for that simple reason it might make more sense. 

Again, no rush on this, and also, I don't really care much either way, but just keep it in mind.


----------



## mhj

This may not be news to everyone but was a new discovery to me. The last time I sent the box out I compared the cost of flat rate vs."use your own box" Priority Mail where you declare the weight. The "use your own box" option came out to $7 and the flat rate was $16. My own box was the USPS Priority Mail box.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I think for the way we do it -- where we're shipping to nearby locales for the most part -- it would be probably half the price to ship USPS priority based on weight vs. flat rate.


----------



## drlivingston

If all of the ties fit in a large flat rate box, that would be the way to go (even if their rates jumped by $1 today). If any other box is required, Priority is quicker than parcel post but a lot more expensive.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Try USPS regional rate:

https://reviews.ebay.com/CHEAPER-USPS-Priority-REGIONAL-Rate-Boxes?ugid=10000000020939110


----------



## Dmontez

I have been reading through this thread a bit, and I would love to join in on the fun. I noticed that this is the most recent sign up sheet. I would like to either be added to the end of the southern list, or be added into the next go round whatever more senior member's would think is best.

I would also like to add that I would not mind keeping track of who, when, and where regarding the boxes. I do not have a ton of experience with Google doc's, but I do like an idea I had read earlier about having a google doc that only a few people could have access to as far as changing things just so there is no foul play. Also trying to enforce the few rules there are. Maybe also including a sheet with the rules in each box. That would be pretty easy.

I understand that TSWalker is not the person in charge, but he seems to be doing a great job with it, and I notice that both boxes end with TSWalker so I would greatly appreciate any feedback he would have on this, and also being one of the people that would be able to access the google doc if it is decided that is how we should go about this.

Please feel free to tell me your thought's on this positive, negative or you down right dont care as long as the box get's to you at some point. I do completely understand that I am a very new member so if you just downright dont trust me to do this let it be known.



TSWalker said:


> Gentlemen, after reviewing the posts in this thread I think I have correctly reconstituted sign-up sheets by time, intent, and geography. I'll be posting details on the newly reconstructed boxes shortly but I wanted to get these up here, especially given the dead link in the sticky.
> 
> *2013 Box Schedules*
> 
> North & East
> 
> ArtVandalay - OH
> mhj - OH
> OCBD - OH
> bbgahman - OH
> ballmouse - NY
> EastVillageTrad - NY
> Fratelli - MO
> Carson Connor -PA
> AJW - PA
> Typhoid_Jones - MA
> L-Feld - MD
> ylkim30 - DC
> TSWalker - FL
> West & South (with one slight detour)
> 
> 
> wrwhiteknight -Ontario
> missoula - MT
> benjclark - MT
> WRMS - WA
> mrbill12345 - CA
> knucklehead - UT
> rlfsoccerdad - UT
> Andersdad - MN
> wacolo - TN
> GamecockGrad - SC
> CaptainAddy - GA
> TSWalker - FL
> My apologies for any misspellings or typos in screen names above... "chicken scratch" does not begin to describe my handwriting. If any member feels either list should be adjusted in any way, just post and say so, and we'll figure it out - I'm not the man in charge, I'm just the guy who has your ties in his house. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## drlivingston

Those regional boxes are useful, DHR... However, many post offices only stock the flat-rate boxes. You can order the regional boxes for free from the USPS online store and they will ship them to your door.


----------



## TSWalker

(Had to throw that in there. Back to ties. :icon_smile_big

Hearing no objection, I think Dmontez should go above me on the Southern box, and I agree entirely regarding the "border crossing" problem... I took it upon myself to pay an arm and a leg to get the box to Canada simply because of the timing of wrwhiteknight's request, but whatever we can do to lower shipping costs is a fine idea and completely fine by me.

As to the rules sheet, I hope that 32's excellent essay is still in both boxes. I laminated it this time!

Occasional betrayal of trust is the price we pay for functioning on an honor system. In hindsight, this project should have started in the Club House... as it did not, we just have to trust that there are more honorable men among us than not. Keep those ideas coming, gentlemen, and thank you.


----------



## bbgahman

Received the North/East box from OCBD and just had time to open and look at all the goodies! Because of my fiance's decision to spring a surprise home-cooked meal on me, I have yet to add my stock yet. It should be out Friday afternoon.


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

I'd also be interested in the North/East. Located in Northern VA.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My tracking info says that the West box has finally arrive in Missoula, Montana, so maybe our friend Missoula will receive it soon. I appreciate everybody's patience. The Canadian post is notoriously slow, but not so bad when you consider that mail still goes by horse, and that they sleep in igloos along the way.


----------



## missoula

I received the western tie box today (from Canada). Here are a few pictures of the ties that arrived:

























Here are the ties I chose to keep:









And here are the ties I contributed:


















The box is ready to ship tomorrow--I am just waiting on confirmation of the next recipient's address.


----------



## drlivingston

Those are some pretty sweet additions, Missoula. I don't know if any of them will last very long. lol


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Missoula, glad you liked the vintage repp from Amsterdam - I had a hard time parting with it!


----------



## missoula

wrwhiteknight,
Yeah, I really liked the colors on that repp striped tie, and the unique origin as well. Thanks.


----------



## ylkim30

Any updates on the location and status of the Swap Boxes?


----------



## Dmontez

ylkim30 the East Box should be with Ballmouse in New York or in transit to him. that leaves 5 people ahead of you for the east box.


----------



## benjclark

It's Here [west box]!! :thumbs-up: Confession: it's been here for a couple days. I've been trying things out.


----------



## benjclark

The box opens.....


----------



## benjclark

Bows and ascot. Cravats lined out.


----------



## benjclark

*ALERT:*

The next user on the Western 2013 list says WRMS, but searching for that username, "no one exists by that name." ?? It does say Washington as location on the list, so that's our clue...


----------



## drlivingston

WRMS hasn't posted anything since August 6, 2012. You might try sending him a PM to verify that he still wants to take part.


----------



## WRMS

Still here still excited to participate. Not very chatty however.

mark


----------



## ArtVandalay

benjclark said:


> View attachment 6821
> View attachment 6822
> Bows and ascot. Cravats lined out.


I like that bench! Is that an old pew? I've been looking for one for my entryway.


----------



## benjclark

Yep. Old pew with little brass number tags in each spot.


----------



## GamecockGrad

That pew is awesome. I can't wait for the West/South box to leave the land of the Pac10/12 and enter SEC territory so that it finds its way to Columbia, SC. 

Thanks to Dr. Livingston's $4 sales, I've been forced to re-evaluate my neck wear and am now ready to depart with some old favorites.


----------



## benjclark

Box is on the way to Washington! Photos are misbehaving.


----------



## benjclark

Box now in the care of the mail riders from my corner of Montana en route to Washington.

Subtractions: 








Additions:


----------



## WRMS

The box arrived today from Benjclark. Here's what was in the box;










Here's what I kept










Here's what I added;










and next is MrBill I think.


----------



## WRMS

And it's off to MrBill in CA.

Mark


----------



## TSWalker

Dmontez said:


> the East Box should be with Ballmouse in New York or in transit to him. that leaves 5 people ahead of you for the east box.


I know the weather is bad and the site's been glitchy, but an update would seem in order. Thank you.


----------



## Dmontez

I don't want to call anyone out here, but the person that was next on the list has told me that they decided not to participate in this round, and was not asked for shipping information. It has been approximately 1 month since we have heard about the eastern box.

I have private messages, and emails to the person who last had it, and the next two people on the list. I have asked them to update us on this thread.

If I hear something I will let everyone know.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wait, so who is the last person to confirm receipt of the Eastern box?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I think that it was B.gahman. That is who I sent it to and I beleive that he posted that received it and would post pics shortly, but it does not look like that has happened. I think he participated last round with no issues. 


Had anyone received the Box after him?


----------



## Dmontez

bbgahman said:


> Received the North/East box from OCBD and just had time to open and look at all the goodies! Because of my fiance's decision to spring a surprise home-cooked meal on me, I have yet to add my stock yet. It should be out Friday afternoon.


This is the last time the East box was confirmed. By my accounts Ballmouse was next, on the list, but he let me know he decided not to participate this round. So I have messaged Fratelli, who is next on the list, and have not heard back from him, or from bbgahman.


----------



## Carson Connor

*East Tie Box*



Dmontez said:


> This is the last time the East box was confirmed. By my accounts Ballmouse was next, on the list, but he let me know he decided not to participate this round. So I have messaged Fratelli, who is next on the list, and have not heard back from him, or from bbgahman.


I am patiently awaiting the East tie box as well. I am on the list, but not totally sure how far down it I am! Have some great ties to add!

Looking forward to it!

C.C.


----------



## ArtVandalay

So the Eastern box has been MIA for a whole month? That's fantastic. Seems like it's time to enact some post-count requirements for future rounds (if this continues past the current round.) 
It's gotten beyond ridiculous.


----------



## TSWalker

bbgahman said:


> Received the North/East box from OCBD and just had time to open and look at all the goodies! Because of my fiance's decision to spring a surprise home-cooked meal on me, I have yet to add my stock yet. It should be out Friday afternoon.


As I understand it, this is the last known location of this box. Also, as I understand it, everyone before Carson Connor on this route has opted out. If this is correct, then let us proceed, please.


----------



## Dmontez

TSWalker said:


> As I understand it, this is the last known location of this box. Also, as I understand it, everyone before Carson Connor on this route has opted out. If this is correct, then let us proceed, please.


I agree with this, the only problem is no one knows who has it. I have reached out to bbghman with no response, ballmouse would be the next person, but he has confirmed he does not have it, and has not been asked for his mailing address then Fratelli would be next, but I have not received a response from him either, so I would also say next in line is Carson Connor, who is patiently or by now impatiently waiting.


----------



## TSWalker

Dmontez said:


> I agree with this, the only problem is no one knows who has it. I have reached out to bbghman with no response


bbgahman stated he received the box. This we know.

He did not post pictures to the thread, so "Friday afternoon" notwithstanding, I think it safe to assume that the box is still in his possession. If anyone has any methods of contacting him other than through this forum, please do so... he has not been active online since February 4th.


----------



## AJW

TSWalker said:


> bbgahman stated he received the box. This we know.
> 
> He did not post pictures to the thread, so "Friday afternoon" notwithstanding, I think it safe to assume that the box is still in his possession. If anyone has any methods of contacting him other than through this forum, please do so... he has not been active online since February 4th.


Perhaps OCBD still has his information from when he sent the box?


----------



## mrbill12345

I have one of the boxes. Just got it a couple of days ago - on a business trip now but will ship to next person Monday - who should that be?


----------



## Dmontez

mrbill12345 said:


> I have one of the boxes. Just got it a couple of days ago - on a business trip now but will ship to next person Monday - who should that be?


Mrbill I believe it would be "Knucklehead" in UT


----------



## knucklehead

Gents - I picked up bunch of ties over the holiday from Mrs. Knucklehead's family so I'm going to pass this round. Thanks for keeping me in the loop.



Dmontez said:


> Mrbill I believe it would be "Knucklehead" in UT


----------



## oxford cloth button down

AJW said:


> Perhaps OCBD still has his information from when he sent the box?


I tried to reach out to him via Twitter with no success. I believe him to be a good guy. I will try again.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sorry to say it, but herein lies the danger of allowing the participation of brand new members that we know nothing about.


----------



## Dmontez

knucklehead said:


> Gents - I picked up bunch of ties over the holiday from Mrs. Knucklehead's family so I'm going to pass this round. Thanks for keeping me in the loop.


Knucklehead, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dmontez

mrbill12345 said:


> I have one of the boxes. Just got it a couple of days ago - on a business trip now but will ship to next person Monday - who should that be?


Knucklehead has decided not to participate. RLFsoccerdad in UT is next on the list.


----------



## HalfLegend

Hey guys, I know I messed up the last time and donated some non-trad ties. However, I spent some time thrifting around and feel I can finally contribute some good, TRAD, ties. I feel so so bad about last time, I'd love another opportunity to give back to a community that has given me so much. However, if you guys think it better I can just UPS my ties to someone else and not take any from the box. I just would like to give something back.

As always, stay warm gents,
S


----------



## drlivingston

HalfLegend said:


> Hey guys, I know I messed up the last time and donated some non-trad ties. However, I spent some time thrifting around and feel I can finally contribute some good, TRAD, ties. I feel so so bad about last time, I'd love another opportunity to give back to a community that has given me so much. However, if you guys think it better I can just UPS my ties to someone else and not take any from the box. I just would like to give something back.
> 
> As always, stay warm gents,
> S


Everyone makes mistakes... After all, our humanity dictates that we be imperfect. I sent some ties to TSWalker to help re-stock the boxes and I, too, inadvertently sent a few from the Far East. &^%$ happens. I am sure that, given the opportunity, you would uphold the trad nature of the box and make valuable contributions.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here's the thing, though. There is a short list of well-publicized, easy to follow rules that were established from the get-go of this project. If a participant flagrantly breaks multiple rules on two separate occasions, I think they forfeit the privilege of participating in future rounds. Otherwise, there's no one to blame but ourselves when the box fills up with shiny Nauticas and then finally disappears again.

I'm glad for you, HL, that you've "finally found some good trad ties." I'm not clear, however, on why you're seemingly quite eager to unload them.

That's just how I feel.


----------



## mrfixit

ArtVandalay said:


> I'm glad for you, HL, that you've "finally found some good trad ties." I'm not clear, however, on why you're seemingly quite eager to unload them.
> 
> That's just how I feel.


he made it pretty clear that he wants to give back.


----------



## GamecockGrad

What happened to the sticky thread with the rules?

NM, I found them.



RULES as of 6 August 2012:


* No ties made in China 
* No ties wider than 3.5" 
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie 
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not 
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself 
* Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient 
* You have 5 days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient 
* If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with 3 days the box goes to the next person on the list 
* NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## HalfLegend

mrfixit said:


> he made it pretty clear that he wants to give back.


Absolutely correct. Don't get me wrong, I won't turn down a chance to take some ties in, but my main desire is to yes, just give back to the box. I know I've taken my fair share and obviously haven't contributed the proper amount.



ArtVandalay said:


> Here's the thing, though. There is a short list of well-publicized, easy to follow rules that were established from the get-go of this project. If a participant flagrantly breaks multiple rules on two separate occasions, I think they forfeit the privilege of participating in future rounds. Otherwise, there's no one to blame but ourselves when the box fills up with shiny Nauticas and then finally disappears again.
> 
> I'm glad for you, HL, that you've "finally found some good trad ties." I'm not clear, however, on why you're seemingly quite eager to unload them.
> 
> That's just how I feel.


And I expected responses like this, and understand their concern, which is why I'd like to at the least send my ties to someone on the list so they can place them in the box.

Thanks.


----------



## TSWalker

Gentlemen,

As it has now been one month since bbgahman's last activity on this forum and multiple contact attempts have failed, we must consider this box lost. After consulting with drlivingston, I am prepared to create a replacement box and send it on to Carson Connor to complete this round. Should we decide to have another round after this one, I humbly suggest we move the entire project from the Trad Forum to the Club House. It would seem to be the only way to address ArtVandalay's concern.

Regardless, to get back on track:

Carson Connor, please PM me your address and I will have a replacement box made and shipped to you shortly.
HalfLegend, if you wish to donate ties to this box, PM me for my address.
bbgahman, for all I know you have been in a coma for the past month so it is not my place to judge - if you ever read this, please PM me so we can discuss setting things right.

Thank you.


----------



## adoucett

Sorry to hear about the difficulties... Can anyone PM me with the sign-up information? I feel I finally have enough "trad" ties to actually contribute something at this point.


----------



## TSWalker

adoucett said:


> Sorry to hear about the difficulties... Can anyone PM me with the sign-up information? I feel I finally have enough "trad" ties to actually contribute something at this point.


No need for a PM. I can't even get the mods to remove the old sign-up sticky we stopped using. Here's the new route:

North & East


Carson Connor - PA
AJW - PA
Typhoid_Jones - MA
L-Feld - MD
ylkim30 - DC
adoucett - MA
TSWalker - FL


----------



## ylkim30

We participants should also probably exchange emails and phone numbers with each other going forward. It is easier to ignore a PM than it is an email or a voice mail.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

As I mentioned before, I'd love to be added to the NorthEast box as well. My inclusion on the SouthWest box is not as advantageous in terms of postage costs. Thanks!


----------



## drlivingston

The rest of the North & East lineup are solid contributors. At any given point on the list, feel free to ship the box to me for reorganization. I ship to Canada frequently and receive favourable (Euro spelling:biggrin rates. I can get the box to WhiteKnight without a problem or undue expense. 

Three cheers to TSWalker for leading this noble effort!! It's not easy dealing with a bunch of us dandies while also helping with the added responsibilities of a newborn.:aportnoy:


----------



## Carson Connor

Gentleman,

I just pm'd TSWalker with my address. I look forward to not only receiving the box but stocking it with some great BB and RL ties! Keep up the great work everyone!

Regards,

C.C.


----------



## Dmontez

mrbill12345 said:


> I have one of the boxes. Just got it a couple of days ago - on a business trip now but will ship to next person Monday - who should that be?


mrbill do you have an update for us?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have the missing box. Wa ha ha!

Love,

Bizzle


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

I sent Mrbill12345 a PM on March 2nd, but I have not seen the box or heard from mrbill.



Dmontez said:


> mrbill do you have an update for us?


----------



## WRMS

This does make me wonder if I inadvertently use voodoo or some/such on the boxes I send out, I was the one that sent the boxes to Bizzle and MrBill.

Mark



32rollandrock said:


> I have the missing box. Wa ha ha!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Bizzle


----------



## TSWalker

I expect the box referenced in the previous post to turn up. I hope to not be disappointed in my fellow man again.

A box to replace the one last seen with bbgahman is currently on its way to Carson Connor. It contains 42 ties, mostly trad but with a little variety, plus the one ascot left over from the sort. My thanks again to Dr L for his generosity... the nice ties were his, the ugly ones were mine. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## GamecockGrad

Has anyone heard from Mr. Bill or seen the West/South box?

I'm moving next month and was hoping to purge some good ties that I don't wear as offer but fit the definition (one or two Ben silver, etc) to the box and refresh the line-up/tie dresser.


----------



## mrbill12345

The box came back to me today. It said that the person was no longer at the address. I'm going to double-check with a PM and ship it out again on Monday or Tuesday. I didn't take or replace anything, so do you still want me to post pictures? Sorry for being otherwise incommunicado - I'm in the middle of moving...


----------



## Carson Connor

I got the East Box on Thursday and had to go out of town unexpectdly for personal reasons. I will take pictures ASAP and post what I got, and what I decided to take, and what I replaced it with. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TSWalker

mrbill12345 said:


> The box came back to me today. It said that the person was no longer at the address. I'm going to double-check with a PM and ship it out again on Monday or Tuesday. I didn't take or replace anything, so do you still want me to post pictures? Sorry for being otherwise incommunicado - I'm in the middle of moving...


If the last pictures still represent the contents, no need to post new ones. Just let us know who should expect it and when. Thank you.


----------



## GamecockGrad

TSWalker said:


> If the last pictures still represent the contents, no need to post new ones. Just let us know who should expect it and when. Thank you.


TSWalker/Mr. Bill - Who is next on the list in terms of the Western/Southern box?

If the next recipient hasn't been pinged can we leap frog on the list?


----------



## Dmontez

Gamecockgrad,

From what I understand mrbill had sent the box to RLF soccer dad and the box came back to him. I hope that he has since been able to get correct information to re send the box. Here is the rest of the southern box list.

RLFSoccerdad- UT
Andersdad- MN
Wacolo- TN
Gamecockgrad- SC
Captainaddy- GA
Dmontez- TX
Tswalker- Fl

From what I have read you have 5 days to respond to a request for your mailing address before you get skipped.


----------



## mrbill12345

Sorry for the delay. The box did come back, but I sent it off again Monday. It should be getting to RLFsoccerdad either Thurs or Fri.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

The box has arrived! I'll get through it and have the box ready to send by tomorrow. If I don't hear from Andersdad by tomorrow, I won't be able to send the box until next Saturday.



mrbill12345 said:


> Sorry for the delay. The box did come back, but I sent it off again Monday. It should be getting to RLFsoccerdad either Thurs or Fri.


----------



## TSWalker

The thread appears to have stalled. There should be updates. There should be pictures. Thank you.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

Sorry, I have been out of town and will continue to be for a couple of more days. Andersdad decided to pass so I have contacted Wacolo to get mailing details. I will post pictures on Tuesday evening when I am back. I'm not sure if I will take anything, but I do have at least one that will go in the box regardless. I must say the bow selection was much less than I had anticipated. -- RLFsoccerdad



TSWalker said:


> The thread appears to have stalled. There should be updates. There should be pictures. Thank you.


----------



## AJW

Any updates on the East box?


----------



## GamecockGrad

If there is a next round, I recommend some form of escrow account or pre-paid shipping. 
To participate: 
Send 2-3 qualified ties to TSWalker or Dr. L and send $35 via paypal to AskAndy to be held until you have had the box and have sent it to the next person.


----------



## wacolo

I have no idea how my name got added to the southern list. I have not participated since I seeded the new box to replace the one that was "lost" during the whole bizzle shizzle. At any rate I told rlfsoccerdad to send it along anyway :smile:. He has pm'd me confirming this. I should have pics up and the box shipped within a day or so of receipt.


----------



## TSWalker

rlfsoccerdad said:


> I must say the bow selection was much less than I had anticipated.


For that I must apologize. I do not wear them, so I had none to give.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

TSWalker said:


> For that I must apologize. I do not wear them, so I had none to give.


No problem.

i just sent the box off to its next stop. Here are some pictures.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

rlfsoccerdad said:


> No problem.
> 
> i just sent the box off to its next stop. Here are some pictures.









I donated two to the cause and took one for a project. I thought I had taken pictures of the two I added, but they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad

On Saturday I realized that the set of bows did not make it in the box. They are off in their own envelope today and should arrive on Wednesday. The main box should arrive today. To make up for my mistake, I did add another bow to the collection, but didn't take one. While this bow may not be completely trad, it has some real character that should add to someone's collection.

Again, sorry for delaying the spread of the box.


----------



## Dmontez

Any updates on this Carson Connor?



Carson Connor said:


> I got the East Box on Thursday and had to go out of town unexpectdly for personal reasons. I will take pictures ASAP and post what I got, and what I decided to take, and what I replaced it with. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## wacolo

I received the box yesterday and soon as the bow ties come I will reunite them and get it moved along.


----------



## wacolo

The contents....


What I am taking to feed my paisley addiction.....


What I am adding. Left to right Harrods, BB, Talbott


And the box is off to Gamecockgrad.


----------



## benjclark

That light blue paisley was mine! Glad to see it appreciated elsewhere.


----------



## GamecockGrad

I got an email that the box arrived at my office today. I will take pictures tomorrow and make selections. 

Can whomever is next PM me their address?


----------



## TenleytownDC

*Mystery tie and tales.*

A writing project that started with a tie. 
I would like to start a project (ala Nicole Krauss, _The Great House)_ that, given my modest skills, just might make a decent short story. By way of introduction: I had the strangest experience a few weeks back. It contained the oddest mix of emotions and events. Truly remarkable, pressing and insignificant. I would like to send that tie to a willing participant. You may keep the tie for a season - Spring. It is hoped that within your season the tie will have rotated to an occurrence that will inspire a story -your story. Return the tie along with your story. 
I will then post a link on this site (if that is allowed and agreeable) to your spring "tale" and my prologue. I will not attribute authorship by screen name or in any manner unless you specifically request it. 
Please let me know if you have any ideas about how to better the concept, to participate, or if you wish to nip this in the bud. 
This is a shared space and I do not wish to impose.


----------



## GamecockGrad

GamecockGrad said:


> I got an email that the box arrived at my office today. I will take pictures tomorrow and make selections.
> 
> Can whomever is next PM me their address?


I PM'd Dmontez this am and he promptly replied back.

I will take photos, take, and give back tonight or tomorrow and it will be on it's way to Texas.


----------



## Dmontez

Sorry, I did not see this yesterday.



GamecockGrad said:


> I got an email that the box arrived at my office today. I will take pictures tomorrow and make selections.
> 
> Can whomever is next PM me their address?


----------



## GamecockGrad

Dmontez said:


> Sorry, I did not see this yesterday.


No worries. I'll try and make the box a little redder for you.


----------



## mhj

Where is the most recent route posted?


----------



## Dmontez

If you read back a few pages you will be able to find it. Around page 44-45



mhj said:


> Where is the most recent route posted?


----------



## mhj

Dmontez said:


> If you read back a few pages you will be able to find it. Around page 44-45


If I'm looking the right list there are only a few names and none of them are mine.


----------



## Dmontez

My apologies you really need to start reading around page 41 to see where it's been, and who its going to. I started keeping track of both boxes after you had already shipped it off. And this is the list I had found that seemed current that I am working off of.

East
*Artvandalay- OH* shipped to
*MHJ - OH* shipped to
*bbgahman - OH* had box for a while
*Ballmouse - NY* decided not to participate
*Fratelli - MO* decided not to participate
*Carson Connor- PA* Received new box from TSWalker on 3/18
right around this time 32rollandrock said he had the missing box who signed his name Love, Bizzle, and at this point WRMS said that he sent the boxes to mrbill, and bizzle, but this to me makes no sense because by my accounts WRMS and MRbill are on the south box, while 32rollandrock who claims to have the missing box is on the list for the East box
*AJW -PA* is next on the list and asked for an update on 4/9 with no response to that, and on 4/16 I asked Carson Connor for an update with no response, and that brings us to today. 
*Typhoid Jones - MA* patiently waiting
*L-feld - MD* Patiently waiting
*ylkim30 - DC* patiently waiting 
*Adoucett -* Patiently waiting
*MHJ* if you want to be added to this round 
*TSWalker - Fl*

so to summarize since you last had the box and the list I was going off of it went to 1 person got lost, and a new box was made and sent to the next person on the list.



mhj said:


> If I'm looking the right list there are only a few names and none of them are mine.


----------



## TSWalker

I must jump in here to clear up some potential confusion. Bizzle was a former member involved in an incident the last time a box went missing. The less said of that, the better... suffice it to say, 32 does not have either box.

Beyond that, thank you for your diligence, Dmontez. This thread still needs an update. I am still seething.

The next round in the Club House, or I will not be a part of it.

- T.



Dmontez said:


> My apologies you really need to start reading around page 41 to see where it's been, and who its going to. I started keeping track of both boxes after you had already shipped it off. And this is the list I had found that seemed current that I am working off of.
> 
> East
> *Artvandalay- OH* shipped to
> *MHJ - OH* shipped to
> *bbgahman - OH* had box for a while
> *Ballmouse - NY* decided not to participate
> *Fratelli - MO* decided not to participate
> *Carson Connor- PA* Received new box from TSWalker on 3/18
> right around this time 32rollandrock said he had the missing box who signed his name Love, Bizzle, and at this point WRMS said that he sent the boxes to mrbill, and bizzle, but this to me makes no sense because by my accounts WRMS and MRbill are on the south box, while 32rollandrock who claims to have the missing box is on the list for the East box
> *AJW -PA* is next on the list and asked for an update on 4/9 with no response to that, and on 4/16 I asked Carson Connor for an update with no response, and that brings us to today.
> *Typhoid Jones - MA* patiently waiting
> *L-feld - MD* Patiently waiting
> *ylkim30 - DC* patiently waiting
> *Adoucett -* Patiently waiting
> *MHJ* if you want to be added to this round
> *TSWalker - Fl*
> 
> so to summarize since you last had the box and the list I was going off of it went to 1 person got lost, and a new box was made and sent to the next person on the list.


----------



## mhj

Yes, I want to be in this round.


----------



## ylkim30

I'm really sorry to see this happen TSWalker. You've been a great steward of the tie box. Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## Dmontez

Update on South Box:

I am leaving for Vacation tomorrow, and returning Monday 5/5. I have received word from Gamecockgrad that he has shipped the box to me already, but I believe it will most likely end up being sent back to him by whichever postal service he used. I have instructed him to inform me if and when he does so that I can send him a new shipping label. 

MHJ, I would be happy to send the box to you before it goes back to TSWalker. It is the south box, and will have ties you did not see in the east box.


----------



## TSWalker

Dmontez said:


> MHJ, I would be happy to send the box to you before it goes back to TSWalker. It is the south box, and will have ties you did not see in the east box.


Thank you. I was considering suggesting that. Has anyone heard from the last known recipient of the other box?


----------



## mhj

TSWalker said:


> Thank you. I was considering suggesting that. Has anyone heard from the last known recipient of the other box?


Sounds good. I'll PM Dmontez my shipping information.


----------



## benjclark

Found a great wool tartan to include when it comes my way next time ... update on progress? Updated fb profile pic to positive feedback from family and friends. Was wearing a swap box tie. This is awesome and appreciated.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hey all - I don't see my name on the East list, which is where I thought I would be this time round after being on the west box last time. Let me know - and no great hurry.


----------



## Dmontez

I am now back from being on vacation, and have yet to see anything in my mailbox or stuck to my door. I had sent a private message to the person who previously had the box, and have not received a response. I have hope that if the box get's back to him he will contact me. 

Wrwhiteknight, I now have you down on the list that I am keeping. I do believe there has been a stall in the east box, and I do not currently know where it is.


----------



## benjclark

Just a bump to keep this topic on users' radars. I've had the good fortune to jump in midway on a circuit and have the box twice since then. It's awesome, and something I hope everyone hasn't lost complete faith in. Yes, it sucks when a box disappears, but it's no small victory when it circulates successfully. I still hold out hope for my eastern brethren that the East box shows up somewhere. Do we need to update the West box list? Seems like we're now operating off list. Should we form a new West box and let the current box in play circulate in the East?

Also, just so they're posted on every page or two of the discussion:

*RULES* as of 6 August 2012:

* No ties made in China 
* No ties wider than 3.5" 
* Bow ties removed have to be replaced by a bow tie 
* Vintage ties are encouraged, damaged/stained ties are not 
* Don't donate a tie you wouldn't actually wear yourself 
* Contents must be photographed and posted by each recipient 
* You have 5 days to open, take, give, close, and ship to the next recipient 
* If the next recipient does not respond to PM request for address with 3 days the box goes to the next person on the list 
* NO personal information including real names, addresses, and/or tracking information will be posted in the thread


----------



## TSWalker

benjclark said:


> Just a bump to keep this topic on users' radars. I've had the good fortune to jump in midway on a circuit and have the box twice since then. It's awesome, and something I hope everyone hasn't lost complete faith in. Yes, it sucks when a box disappears, but it's no small victory when it circulates successfully. I still hold out hope for my eastern brethren that the East box shows up somewhere. Do we need to update the West box list? Seems like we're now operating off list. Should we form a new West box and let the current box in play circulate in the East?


I am open to any and all suggestions, but the only thing that will restore my faith is a _mea culpa_ from Carson Connor... or bbgahman... or....


----------



## drlivingston

TSWalker said:


> but the only thing that will restore my faith is a _mea culpa_ from Carson Connor... or bbgahman... or....


"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty."
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## 32rollandrock

Didn't he get shot?



drlivingston said:


> "You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty."
> Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Didn't he get shot?


Shush you... :wink2:


----------



## drlivingston

It's been one week since the last post. What is the status of the boxes now?


----------



## Dmontez

Well I hate to say it gentlemen, but I fear the south/west box has now gone missing. On April 23rd I received a message from Gamecockgrad asking for my address we exchanged a few messages regarding the ties. I realized that it was very possible that I would be out of town when the box got to my house. I was gone May 1st through the 5th and told gamecockgrad that if the box got returned to him to let me know and I would provide a new shipping label so he doesn't have to pay to ship it twice. I have yet to hear back from him. I have emailed him twice through his personal email address and have had no results. Furthermore when i returned home from vacation i had no missed package notes from the postal service.

I see that his last activity on the forums was April 24th.. If anyone has other ways to contact him I think it's time to use it.


----------



## AJW

I'm next on the list for the north/east box. I PM'd Carson Connor two months ago and have not yet received a response.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Well, it was a fun experiment while it lasted, kids.


----------



## Dmontez

I am still very new to the forums, and this would be my first time receiving the box. I would like to continue this, but as TSWalker has said this needs to go into the clubhouse if it is to continue.


ArtVandalay said:


> Well, it was a fun experiment while it lasted, kids.


----------



## ylkim30

It is really unfortunate that it turned out this way.


----------



## TSWalker

ylkim30 said:


> It is really unfortunate that it turned out this way.


Indeed.


----------



## drlivingston

Sigh.... I can put together another couple of boxes, but there would need to be some restrictions put in place.


----------



## eagle2250

See suggestions offered in the thread of this same title in the Clubhouse fora.


----------



## benjclark

Where is this Clubhouse fora? I can't find it. And while I'm at it, where the %$^* is the new ebay forum Andy pegged at the top of the fora, but didn't provide a link to and I can't find anywhere?


----------



## Orgetorix

benjclark said:


> Where is this Clubhouse fora? I can't find it. And while I'm at it, where the %$^* is the new ebay forum Andy pegged at the top of the fora, but didn't provide a link to and I can't find anywhere?


The Clubhouse only becomes visible to you after you have 100 posts.


----------



## benjclark

Rocked a mad paisley in memory of the swap box on Sunday. It was the middle one in this grab.


----------



## Bohan

Maybe someone should confirm that Carson Connor or any Connor still live at the same address and write a letter. Maybe someone other than he will open it and learn something valuable about the person they're living with.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bohan said:


> Maybe someone should confirm that Carson Connor or any Connor still live at the same address and write a letter. Maybe someone other than he will open it and learn something valuable about the person they're living with.


The tie thieving bastard or current resident
123 Mainstreet
Anytown, USA


----------

